# ****Official 1957 Trilogy Owners Thread****



## solesman

So it seems I'm the first owner of a 1957 trilogy watch so I've started this thread to share photos, thoughts and insight into these time pieces.

A few photos to kick start it.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## owlan

This watch looks great! I know I'm in the minority, but I like the faux patina. It's not because of the age, but because I like the cream color of them. It's something different. How's the whole setup in person? Does it live up to the hype?


----------



## solesman

owlan said:


> This watch looks great! I know I'm in the minority, but I like the faux patina. It's not because of the age, but because I like the cream color of them. It's something different. How's the whole setup in person? Does it live up to the hype?


Thanks mate! I too was sceptical of the lume when I saw the official photos but it really works in person (to me anyway)

The box is huge and really nicely finished with the corduroy. The watch roll really is nicely done and it'll be so useful in the future. the bracelet is very nicely finished but I prefer my watch on a strap or NATO. Talking of which the strap does NOTHING for me. The NATO is just perfect. Im hoping I can pick up the grey NATO that ships with the Speedy in future and I've put my details to the boutique who will contact me when they become available.

The watch really delivers on all counts for me. The CK2913-1 always sang to me but with the prices increasing and having a watch that may or may not be mechanically or waterproof sound not to mention the bezel being notoriously brittle and almost impossible to source, the trilogy re edition was a no brainer. The modern master co axial edition is a beauty but at 41mm makes it a no no despite the aesthetics singing to me.

Originally I was really tempted with the Railmaster but in person the simplicity of it didn't sing to me much like the Speedy. I've always been a dive watch fan and this one really ticks the boxes for me. If I was to mention a negative it would be that it didn't ship with a lollipop seconds hand. It's historically correct as the lollipop hand came with the CK2913-7 issue. If it was possible to add the lollipop hand then I would jump at it!

So in conclusion, if you've always hampered to own the vintage version of these watches then I think you should get your name down. They are still available despite internet banter saying otherwise. In the U.K there's no deposit necessary and as long as you can either check it out in person and pay in 24 hours it'll be yours.

I'll be sure to post more photos as and when 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSC

Congrats Danno, I know you've never been a NATO/Zulu fan, what did it come with? 

Rail gone?


----------



## owlan

solesman said:


> Thanks mate! I too was sceptical of the lume when I saw the official photos but it really works in person (to me anyway)
> 
> The box is huge and really nicely finished with the corduroy. The watch roll really is nicely done and it'll be so useful in the future. the bracelet is very nicely finished but I prefer my watch on a strap or NATO. Talking of which the strap does NOTHING for me. The NATO is just perfect. Im hoping I can pick up the grey NATO that ships with the Speedy in future and I've put my details to the boutique who will contact me when they become available.
> 
> The watch really delivers on all counts for me. The CK2913-1 always sang to me but with the prices increasing and having a watch that may or may not be mechanically or waterproof sound not to mention the bezel being notoriously brittle and almost impossible to source, the trilogy re edition was a no brainer. The modern master co axial edition is a beauty but at 41mm makes it a no no despite the aesthetics singing to me.
> 
> Originally I was really tempted with the Railmaster but in person the simplicity of it didn't sing to me much like the Speedy. I've always been a dive watch fan and this one really ticks the boxes for me. If I was to mention a negative it would be that it didn't ship with a lollipop seconds hand. It's historically correct as the lollipop hand came with the CK2923-7 issue. If it was possible to add the lollipop hand then I would jump at it!
> 
> So in conclusion, if you've always hampered to own the vintage version of these watches then I think you should get your name down. They are still available despite internet banter saying otherwise. In the U.K there's no deposit necessary and as long as you can either check it out in person and pay in 24 hours it'll be yours.
> 
> I'll be sure to post more photos as and when
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the details. That all makes sense about the CK2913-1. I've never craved the CK2915 before but I really like the size, steel bezel, and colors of the dial and hands.

I think I made the decision on the Speedmaster for me. What color strap and NATO came with yours? I think if I end up getting the Speedy then I'd switch it to the strap right away.


----------



## solesman

TSC said:


> Congrats Danno, I know you've never been a NATO/Zulu fan, what did it come with?
> 
> Rail gone?


Thanks mate! It comes with a light brown leather strap and a chocolate brown NATO which I have it on now. It's really comfy and very vintage looking 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

owlan said:


> Thanks for the details. That all makes sense about the CK2913-1. I've never craved the CK2915 before but I really like the size, steel bezel, and colors of the dial and hands.
> 
> I think I made the decision on the Speedmaster for me. What color strap and NATO came with yours? I think if I end up getting the Speedy then I'd switch it to the strap right away.


The Speedy is beautiful if your a chrono fan. It wears nicely and the details are spot on.

As previously stated, my 300 came with a light brown leather strap and chocolate brown NATO strap.

The grey NATO that the Speedy comes with is gorgeous!

A photo I took of the Speedy on my 6.25 inch wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

TSC said:


> Congrats Danno, I know you've never been a NATO/Zulu fan, what did it come with?
> 
> Rail gone?


I still have the RM but it's days are numbered.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonine

.......So you have the limited edition, but not the Trilogy version. 

Those come in a the 3 pack box and have Trilogy printed on the dial with limited edition number.


----------



## owlan

solesman said:


> The Speedy is beautiful if your a chrono fan. It wears nicely and the details are spot on.
> 
> As previously stated, my 300 came with a light brown leather strap and chocolate brown NATO strap.
> 
> The grey NATO that the Speedy comes with is gorgeous!
> 
> A photo I took of the Speedy on my 6.25 inch wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Speedy's size looks great. I may be interested in that leather strap if I do get the Speedy.


----------



## Leonine

as mentioned above


----------



## solesman

Leonine said:


> .......So you have the limited edition, but not the Trilogy version.
> 
> Those come in a the 3 pack box and have Trilogy printed on the dial with limited edition number.


Indeed. The Trilogy watches in the 3 pack are a big no. That text just ruins it in my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Congrats! I do like the SM300 reissue the best of the 3. Can you post some picks of the complete package you get? The box, all the straps etc.. Also does just the outside of the bezel turn and the lume pip is over the steel inner ring or does the steel inner ring also turn with the aluminum bezel?


----------



## fskywalker

congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blokk

Congrats. Wonder who’ll be the first to show up with a speedmaster here


----------



## owlan

blokk said:


> Congrats. Wonder who'll be the first to show up with a speedmaster here


I haven't seen anyone get theirs yet. At least not on Instagram.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Ben.McDonald7 said:


> Congrats! I do like the SM300 reissue the best of the 3. Can you post some picks of the complete package you get? The box, all the straps etc.. Also does just the outside of the bezel turn and the lume pip is over the steel inner ring or does the steel inner ring also turn with the aluminum bezel?


It's late and I'm too lazy to take some pics right now but I can confirm that when iturn the bezel either clockwise or anticlockwise that the both the black bezel ring and the inner steel ring and the lime pip all move together.


----------



## sonofeve

solesman said:


> Indeed. The Trilogy watches in the 3 pack are a big no. That text just ruins it in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally.agree it looks better without the text lol. Gratz on watch

Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15

Nice pics. I should have pre-ordered the Seamaster instead of Speedmaster!


----------



## dantan

Very nice!

Still waiting for my Railmaster.


----------



## solesman

6R15 said:


> Nice pics. I should have pre-ordered the Seamaster instead of Speedmaster!


It may not be too late to change. I think it's the black bezel on the 300 that gives it that special aspect to the design.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## owlan

solesman said:


> It may not be too late to change. I think it's the black bezel on the 300 that gives it that special aspect to the design.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's correct, I was told by an OB that it's not too late.


----------



## blokk

owlan said:


> He's correct, I was told by an OB that it's not too late.


The initial reaction was that the Speedmaster and railmaster were more popular than the Seamaster. This may change once the pieces start to show up. Probably more will switch to get the Seamaster.


----------



## owlan

blokk said:


> The initial reaction was that the Speedmaster and railmaster were more popular than the Seamaster. This may change once the pieces start to show up. Probably more will switch to get the Seamaster.


If I could afford the Seamaster and Speedmater I would buy both but since I can only afford one, I'm going with the Speedmaster.


----------



## wils31

Still waiting on my Railmaster in the US. I've been told by the OB possibly end of August.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## owlan

I've been told September or October for the SM which I'm hoping is true.


----------



## dantan

The word on the street certainly appears to be late August onwards for the delivery of these beauties.


----------



## PeteVanF

Had this a week now and its gained just over 1spd which is nice


----------



## Aliosa_007

owlan said:


> If I could afford the Seamaster and Speedmater I would buy both but since I can only afford one, I'm going with the *Railmaster*.


For some reason I expected you to finish your statement this way.


----------



## solesman

PeteVanF said:


> Had this a week now and its gained just over 1spd which is nice


Yep these movements are wicked. The 300 rocks on that brown NATO. I hope they make the grey that ships with the Speedy available for sale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteVanF

Dive watch in used for diving shocker


----------



## solesman

PeteVanF said:


> Dive watch in used for diving shocker


Awesome! Not had a chance to get to the sea yet. It has been in the shower and bath though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwehr1

That watch is gorgeous! How are you enjoying it?


----------



## solesman

cwehr1 said:


> That watch is gorgeous! How are you enjoying it?


In a word? Lots!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMGE17

Congratulations Dan!

Nigel


----------



## iTreelex

Wow, the seamaster looks very handsome. This is a dangerous thread...


----------



## Ken G

solesman said:


> So it seems I'm the first owner of a 1957 trilogy watch


Congrats! 
Looks fantastic!


----------



## Btreichel87

solesman said:


> I still have the RM but it's days are numbered.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that was a quick fling huh? Beautiful sea master btw.


----------



## solesman

Ken G said:


> Congrats!
> Looks fantastic!


Cheers Ken! You been on holiday or?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

solesman said:


> Cheers Ken! You been on holiday or?


Yeah, had a break for a couple of weeks - been having fun in Finland and Scotland...


----------



## solesman

Ken G said:


> Yeah, had a break for a couple of weeks - been having fun in Finland and Scotland...


Fantastic! Good to have you back though mate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

solesman said:


> Fantastic! Good to have you back though mate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, sir!


----------



## Ursus

I have tried on the speedy recently in the airport, unfortunately no pics but just wanted to mention: It looks SO much better in real life than it does in pictures. It's been haunting me ever since :O Congrats to the lucky owners!


----------



## RTK27

So guys big dilemma for me... My AD informed me that the 300 LE, which was previously assumed sold out, has come in for me. However because of the fact that I thougth it was sold out (no OB's in The Netherlands) I bought the 300 MC instead... 

So what to do?
Sell the 300 MC and get the LE or let the LE go??

Advice please!


----------



## solesman

Try the LE for size then decide. Even when I went to pick up my LE I still tried on the MC again (owned and sold Spectre) to be 100% sure. I just prefer the more subtle style of the LE although the MC is a stunner too.

Good luck. You can't go wrong.

A lume shot to help you 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTK27

solesman said:


> Try the LE for size then decide. Even when I went to pick up my LE I still tried on the MC again (owned and sold Spectre) to be 100% sure. I just prefer the more subtle style of the LE although the MC is a stunner too.
> 
> Good luck. You can't go wrong.
> 
> A lume shot to help you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks fantastic Dan!
Overall I prefer the size of the LE (tried it on already) only things I prefer on the MC are the bezel made from LiquidMetal and the seconds hand


----------



## Ken G

RTK27 said:


> So what to do?
> Sell the 300 MC and get the LE or let the LE go??
> 
> Advice please!


As mentioned above, you can't really go wrong with either, *but*...

...the LE is likely to be more difficult (= expensive) to get hold of down the line. The 300MC isn't going anywhere.

On top of that, it seems that the LE was your first choice when you thought it was still available. You know what they say about getting the watch you _really_ want rather than compromising...


----------



## Ken G

solesman said:


>


Looks wonderful!


----------



## RTK27

Ken G said:


> As mentioned above, you can't really go wrong with either, *but*...
> 
> ...the LE is likely to be more difficult (= expensive) to get hold of down the line. The 300MC isn't going anywhere.
> 
> On top of that, it seems that the LE was your first choice when you thought it was still available. You know what they say about getting the watch you _really_ want rather than compromising...


Agree Ken! I am leaning towards the LE


----------



## dantan

Since money does not appear to be an issue, buy the LE! 

At worst, if you regret it, you should be able to sell it off a while later and perhaps not lose any money on it, or perhaps lose only a very small amount of money, and you can then purchase the 300 Master Co-Axial.


----------



## Buchmann69

The 300 is my favorite of the trilogy, and it looks like you're going to hold on to this one, eh?! 

Congratulations Dan!!!

BTW, what are the lug widths for:
LE 300
&
300 Master

Thanks,
-Rob

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## blokk

solesman said:


> Try the LE for size then decide. Even when I went to pick up my LE I still tried on the MC again (owned and sold Spectre) to be 100% sure. I just prefer the more subtle style of the LE although the MC is a stunner too.
> 
> Good luck. You can't go wrong.
> 
> A lume shot to help you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All the lume in green?


----------



## solesman

Buchmann69 said:


> The 300 is my favorite of the trilogy, and it looks like you're going to hold on to this one, eh?!
> 
> Congratulations Dan!!!
> 
> BTW, what are the lug widths for:
> LE 300
> &
> 300 Master
> 
> Thanks,
> -Rob
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Cheers Rob!

The lugs are 19mm on the LE

21mm on the 300 MC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

blokk said:


> All the lume in green?


All Trilogy watches have green lume.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

A nice sunny day here in Surrey. Loving this understated piece!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wils31

Anyone had in movement in the US? Nothing here in VA....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Over on the Omega forums I believe someone has a Railmaster.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mangjoe

Railmaster LEs have started to come in for the US. Saw one at the OB a week ago. 

@Solesman, I saw you post a pic of the Speedy on your wrist earlier on this thread. Are they already out in the UK?


----------



## solesman

mangjoe said:


> Railmaster LEs have started to come in for the US. Saw one at the OB a week ago.
> 
> @Solesman, I saw you post a pic of the Speedy on your wrist earlier on this thread. Are they already out in the UK?


It was only the carnet model doing the rounds of the OB's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

There's a comprehensive review - and some _very_ tasty pictures - of the RMLE here:

https://www.bexsonn.com/omega-railmaster-forgotten-master-1957-trilogy/

Here are a couple of those wonderful shots:

















(pictures from bexsonn.com)


----------



## Horoticus

^ Nice review and more beautiful pics. Thanks Ken!


----------



## solesman

Bexsonn always do stellar photos. They had me hooked on the 300 MC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## owlan

solesman said:


> Over on the Omega forums I believe someone has a Railmaster.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wonder how long it takes from when the watch releases in Europe to when it releases in the US.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Dan, how is the lug to lug compared to the regular 300MC/Spectre? Is it really a few mms less, that was my feeling when I tried the LE. But I am not 100% sure cause the case size of the 300MC apparently is 39 and the 41 comes from the overhanging bezel.


----------



## T1meout

An official *trilogy* owners thread started by a member that doesn't own or even desire it, and 7 pages in, not a single owner has chimed in. Apparently some people start threads with only their post count in mind.


----------



## blokk

T1meout said:


> An official *trilogy* owners thread started by a member that doesn't own or even desire it, and 7 pages in, not a single owner has chimed in. Apparently some people start threads with only their post count in mind.


What thread you talking about?


----------



## T1meout

blokk said:


> What thread you talking about?


This one.


----------



## Ken G

T1meout said:


> An official *trilogy* owners thread started by a member that doesn't own or even desire it, and 7 pages in, not a single owner has chimed in. Apparently some people start threads with only their post count in mind.


You obviously feel strongly about this thread (some might say unnecessarily so).

Let me take a guess: would I be right in thinking that you feel the thread title is misleading and that it should only be for owners of the Trilogy *set*? Perhaps "Trilogy _Editions_" would be a more accurate way to word the title - this is what Omega are calling the individual watches on their website. If I'm wide of the mark with this specualtion, maybe you could let us know what's so wrong about this thread...

Anyway, I'm off to worry about the important stuff...

;-)


----------



## T1meout

Ken G said:


> You obviously feel strongly about this thread (some might say unnecessarily so).
> 
> Let me take a guess: would I be right in thinking that you feel the thread title is misleading and that it should only be for owners of the Trilogy *set*? Perhaps "Trilogy _Editions_" would be a more accurate way to word the title - this is what Omega are calling the individual watches on their website. If I'm wide of the mark with this specualtion, maybe you could let us know what's so wrong about this thread...
> 
> Anyway, I'm off to worry about the important stuff...
> 
> ;-)


Almost right, but not quite.
This thread should more appropriately be titled "official 1957 limited edition owners thread" Or better yet each model type should have its own owners thread. The word "trilogy" should be exclusively reserved for the 3 piece box set with the print "trilogy" on the dials, which except for the stock foto, none of the posted watches here are.


----------



## Ken G

T1meout said:


> Almost right, but not quite.
> This thread should more appropriately be titled "official 1957 limited edition owners thread" Or better yet each model type should have its own owners thread. The word "trilogy" should be exclusively reserved for the 3 piece box set with the print "trilogy" on the dials, which except for the stock foto, none of the posted watches here are.


Yeah, that's what I pretty much thought the issue was. Personally, I feel your concern could have been worded a little better. Just saying.

Anyway, if you look at the website, Omega - rightly or wrongly - does refer to each of the watches _as part of_ "The 1957 Trilogy" (look at the pages on the site for each individual watch). The "3 piece box set" is referred to as "The Trilogy *Set*", "Special Trilogy *Set*", or "Trilogy Limited Edition *Set* 557" (and probably some other names!).

I guess some Trilogy *Set* owners just don't like the idea of owners of a mere single Trilogy watch using the name Trilogy...


----------



## solesman

T1meout said:


> An official *trilogy* owners thread started by a member that doesn't own or even desire it, and 7 pages in, not a single owner has chimed in. Apparently some people start threads with only their post count in mind.


Someone got out of bed the wrong way? 

I own a Seamaster 300 LE which is part of the official trilogy of watches. I started the post so owners of Speedies, Railmaster and 300's can post about their watches and others can read and chat about them also.

I have been a member on here since 2009 with over 8000 posts and quite frankly couldn't care less about post count. Maybe you should do your research before posting?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

solesman said:


> I own a Seamaster 300 LE which is part of the official trilogy of watches.


Actually, according to the company that made it, you own a:

"Seamaster 300 Omega Co-Axial Master CHRONOMETER 39 mm
*The 1957 Trilogy*"


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

solesman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm on _your_ side! ;-)


----------



## solesman

Sloopjohnb said:


> Dan, how is the lug to lug compared to the regular 300MC/Spectre? Is it really a few mms less, that was my feeling when I tried the LE. But I am not 100% sure cause the case size of the 300MC apparently is 39 and the 41 comes from the overhanging bezel.


Hi John. I can't say that I bothered measuring them when I had them next to each other but I have this photo of them on my wrist. The LE does wear smaller for sure.

Hope this helps mate.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Ken G said:


> I'm on _your_ side! ;-)


Sorry Ken. I missed the smiley at the bottom of your post! Hope your well fella. Any news on your Railmaster?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

solesman said:


> Sorry Ken. I missed the smiley at the bottom of your post! Hope your well fella. Any news on your Railmaster?


You mean my 1957 _Trilogy_ Railmaster? ;-) No word on that yet, I'm afraid. I wasn't too bothered about the wait before, but I'm beginning to get excited now that they're starting to come through for some folks...


----------



## solesman

Ken G said:


> You mean my 1957 _Trilogy_ Railmaster? ;-) No word on that yet, I'm afraid. I wasn't too bothered about the wait before, but I'm beginning to get excited now that they're starting to come through for some folks...


Haha yes that one!  It seems that they have finally reached the States. Is it the US where you're based?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSC

Can we have Dan put under house arrest for starting this thread and daring to mislead 'people'? .....Just sayin'
How dare you Dan, just how very dare you!?


----------



## solesman

TSC said:


> Can we have Dan put under house arrest for starting this thread and daring to mislead 'people'? .....Just sayin'
> How dare you Dan, just how very dare you!?


Haha! Guilty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

solesman said:


> Haha yes that one!  It seems that they have finally reached the States. Is it the US where you're based?


I'm in Asia - they'll get here eventually... :-!


----------



## T1meout

Well in that case I stand corrected, however illogical it may be.
Leave it to Omega to come up with such a confusing silly name.
Never mind. Carry on as you wish.
Enjoy your individual trilogy watch.
Rolls right off the tongue, and very logical.......:roll:


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Thanks Dan, the pic is very helpful, and it was my impression as well when I tried the LE. I wasn't wearing the 300MC that day and simply forgot 
to have it shown for comparison. Now I can only hope that the OB gets a few more, and its all your fault, regardless of the thread title ?



solesman said:


> Hi John. I can't say that I bothered measuring them when I had them next to each other but I have this photo of them on my wrist. The LE does wear smaller for sure.
> 
> Hope this helps mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

T1meout said:


> Enjoy your individual trilogy watch.


I'm absolutely certain we all will. 
[And we'll be doing so for the right reasons. ;-) ]


----------



## Sloopjohnb

In case someone is interested: the Berlin OB at the KaDeWe has one LE Railmaster available. Just talked to them. No Sea or Speedmasters though.


----------



## Horoticus

So have any Trilogy_* Sets*_ been shipped and/or received at this point? ;-)


----------



## to_riffic

I saw someone post that SM weren't shipping until Dec and if that were the case, the sets wouldn't even ship until after that....


----------



## RTK27

to_riffic said:


> I saw someone post that SM weren't shipping until Dec and if that were the case, the sets wouldn't even ship until after that....


You sure?


----------



## RTK27

What a watch guys, never felt so good to pay full retail: wow!


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Stunning, congrats


----------



## blokk

RTK27 said:


> What a watch guys, never felt so good to pay full retail: wow!


So how does this rank amongst your other watches?


----------



## solesman

RTK27 said:


> What a watch guys, never felt so good to pay full retail: wow!


That's exactly what I thought when I bought mine! Great pick up! Looks great!

Another pic of mine 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwehr1

Congrats, looks like you will enjoy that piece for a long time.


----------



## dantan

Very nice!

Did I order the 'wrong' LE?!



RTK27 said:


> You sure?


----------



## solesman

dantan said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Did I order the 'wrong' LE?!


Not at all Dan. It was the Railmaster that I first liked most out of the three. In the metal however, the 300 just sang so loud.

The RM is a beauty of the most simplistic and pared down aesthetic. Sure it looked great on my wrist but it didn't scream out at me to buy it.

I was at a Basel event at an OB in London and I basically kept trying the 300 on all night with so so many different straps and NATO's. It completely took over my mind. I was No1 at 2 OB's for the RM and 300 but I didn't think for even a second when I got the call.

You've been banging on for many months about the RM and I'm really excited to log in on here and see photos and read your thoughts when you get yours. I just hope it isn't too much longer mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTK27

dantan said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Did I order the 'wrong' LE?!


Not at all! The RM was also my first choice! Better size and the purest of the three, a real darkhorse! I hope you get it soon!


----------



## RTK27

Sloopjohnb said:


> Stunning, congrats


Thanks!


----------



## dantan

Thanks!

I have been eagerly waiting for the call.

It's already September.

Come on Omega!



solesman said:


> Not at all Dan. It was the Railmaster that I first liked most out of the three. In the metal however, the 300 just sang so loud.
> 
> The RM is a beauty of the most simplistic and pared down aesthetic. Sure it looked great on my wrist but it didn't scream out at me to buy it.
> 
> I was at a Basel event at an OB in London and I basically kept trying the 300 on all night with so so many different straps and NATO's. It completely took over my mind. I was No1 at 2 OB's for the RM and 300 but I didn't think for even a second when I got the call.
> 
> You've been banging on for many months about the RM and I'm really excited to log in on here and see photos and read your thoughts when you get yours. I just hope it isn't too much longer mate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

Thanks!

I am just so excited and cannot wait for it to arrive!

The Seamaster 300 LE looks absolutely fabulous!



RTK27 said:


> Not at all! The RM was also my first choice! Better size and the purest of the three, a real darkhorse! I hope you get it soon!


----------



## MHe225

Apologies for crashing this party. I am not a future Trilogy owner, but I feel -and share- the excitement of you all. That makes me regret not having one on order. Part of me is glad, though, that I am / was not in the market for a new watch as I would honestly not have known which one to choose. And all 3 is simply not in the cards.

There are not enough photos (yet) in this thread, so allow me to show my trilogy (of sorts) - all 3 pieces are in my collection, albeit not the '57 editions ;-)

























*PS -* if you all don't appreciate the "contamination" of the Trilogy thread, just let me know and I will tak down this post, or just the photos.


----------



## solesman

FAO the UK guys. Ernest Jones in Kingston upon Thames have the Seamaster 300 and Railmaster for sale.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTK27

MHe225 said:


> Apologies for crashing this party. I am not a future Trilogy owner, but I feel -and share- the excitement of you all. That makes me regret not having one on order. Part of me is glad, though, that I am / was not in the market for a new watch as I would honestly not have known which one to choose. And all 3 is simply not in the cards.
> 
> There are not enough photos (yet) in this thread, so allow me to show my trilogy (of sorts) - all 3 pieces are in my collection, albeit not the '57 editions ;-)
> 
> View attachment 12488015
> 
> 
> View attachment 12488017
> 
> 
> View attachment 12488021
> 
> 
> *PS -* if you all don't appreciate the "contamination" of the Trilogy thread, just let me know and I will tak down this post, or just the photos.


You have a wonderful trilogy of your own! Thanks for your controbutions!


----------



## solesman

Yep nothing wrong with those fine pieces. All icons too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtnmansa

RTK27 said:


> What a watch guys, never felt so good to pay full retail: wow!


Yep, my first Full MSRP for a watch in twenty years of collecting.
VERY NICE SM 300 👌


----------



## Btreichel87

solesman said:


> That's exactly what I thought when I bought mine! Great pick up! Looks great!
> 
> Another pic of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that thin bezel.


----------



## blokk

https://www.chrono24.com/en/omega/s...m=app&utm_source=ios-app&utm_campaign=sharing

Probably a good sign?


----------



## Aliosa_007

MHe225 said:


> There are not enough photos (yet) in this thread, so allow me to show my trilogy (of sorts) - all 3 pieces are in my collection, albeit not the '57 editions ;-)
> 
> View attachment 12488015
> 
> 
> View attachment 12488017
> 
> 
> View attachment 12488021


I much prefer your version of the trilogy if I'm perfectly honest.


----------



## clintfca

blokk said:


> https://www.chrono24.com/en/omega/s...m=app&utm_source=ios-app&utm_campaign=sharing
> 
> Probably a good sign?


Yes! Finally a picture of the Speedmaster set. I can't wait until I get the call.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blokk

Guys. Those who have the RM or the SM300MC. Is the rotor of the 8806 movement pretty loud when turning or is this normal?


----------



## solesman

blokk said:


> Guys. Those who have the RM or the SM300MC. Is the rotor of the 8806 movement pretty loud when turning or is this normal?


Mine is pretty loud. Similar to my PO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Wearing the 300 on a grey seatbelt NATao from cincystrapworks. Comes in 20mm which doesn't look too bad on the 19mm lugs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

"Hands-on" Fratello review of the Trilogy 300:

https://www.fratellowatches.com/ome...il&utm_term=0_b515b4ef06-c543a39536-112365565


----------



## RTK27

My rotor isn't loud at all tbh, same for my 300 MC


----------



## RTK27




----------



## PeteVanF

Now have 2 thirds of the trilogy


----------



## simonhgreen

I got the Railmaster by fluke. Was in a jeweler in Surrey. Horrible bracelet but looks good on a leather aged strap. It's not going to be a keeper for me though. Bought on a spur of the moment madness. If it had been the sea master version I'd keep it forever. But hey. That wasn't available 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

simonhgreen said:


> I got the Railmaster by fluke. Was in a jeweler in Surrey. Horrible bracelet but looks good on a leather aged strap. It's not going to be a keeper for me though. Bought on a spur of the moment madness. If it had been the sea master version I'd keep it forever. But hey. That wasn't available
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not Ernest Jones in Kingston by any chance? If so, they had a Seamaster there last Friday and it was sold when I went past Again on the Saturday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blokk

Any Speedmasters delivered in the UK yet?


----------



## blokk

Any Speedmasters delivered in the UK yet?


----------



## essen66

I am going to pick up my speedy today. Will post soon some pictures!


----------



## 379CID

My OB informed me that my Speedy should arrive next week. Very excited!


----------



## Betterthere

essen66 said:


> I am going to pick up my speedy today. Will post soon some pictures!


Like your style...you don't waste posts!


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Got a call from the OB today that they have an LE 300 for me. I am mildly excited, to say the least, and will pick it up Friday.

I tried it on last month but couldn't decide on that day. And then it was Dan's (Solesman) pics that tipped me over the edge and I put myself on the waiting list three weeks ago.


----------



## solesman

Fantastic news John!! I'm so happy for you mate! What number did you snag?



Sloopjohnb said:


> Got a call from the OB today that they have an LE 300 for me. I am mildly excited, to say the least, and will pick it up Friday.
> 
> I tried it on last month but couldn't decide on that day. And then it was Dan's (Solesman) pics that tipped me over the edge and I put myself on the waiting list three weeks ago.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Thanks much appreciated Dan. They phoned me at work where I was a little snowed under so I completely forgot to ask. But then again, I was too late anyway to pick a number so it doesn't really bother me. But if I had made up my mind right after Baselworld I would have definitely chosen a number.
Still enjoying yours? Selling the rest? 😉


----------



## solesman

Sloopjohnb said:


> Thanks much appreciated Dan. They phoned me at work where I was a little snowed under so I completely forgot to ask. But then again, I was too late anyway to pick a number so it doesn't really bother me. But if I had made up my mind right after Baselworld I would have definitely chosen a number.
> Still enjoying yours? Selling the rest?


I had the choice of several numbers but none sang out to me. It's all about the watch anyway right? 

Yep still loving it. Been taking photos of the RM this afternoon. It'll be up by the weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Yes indeed. But you are keeping the PO and Sub, right?
My 300MC will have to go, possibly the AT as well...

And yes, its about the watch. A certain number would have been a bonus, but not an important one.


----------



## solesman

Sloopjohnb said:


> Yes indeed. But you are keeping the PO and Sub, right?
> My 300MC will have to go, possibly the AT as well...
> 
> And yes, its about the watch. A certain number would have been a bonus, but not an important one.


For now yes..... I like the idea of one watch and I finally have one that fits and looks perfectly.

I'd have liked to get 1976 but it didn't cross my mind at the time. Doh! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 379CID

I got the confirmation email from my OB this morning. Speedy has been shipped and should arrive before the end of the week. So excited!


----------



## Ken G

Sloopjohnb said:


> Got a call from the OB today that they have an LE 300 for me. I am mildly excited, to say the least, and will pick it up Friday.
> 
> I tried it on last month but couldn't decide on that day. And then it was Dan's (Solesman) pics that tipped me over the edge and I put myself on the waiting list three weeks ago.


Congrats, sjb!


----------



## Ken G

379CID said:


> I got the confirmation email from my OB this morning. Speedy has been shipped and should arrive before the end of the week. So excited!


Many congrats!  Don't forgot those pics!


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Number 757 has arrived and I am over the moon. Picked it up 2 hours ago.
Wears much smaller and is far less obstrusive than the 300MC for someone like me with a small wrist (6.3").
The finish is fabulous, I love the vintage vibe and the PSLs also make less blingy than the PCLs of the 300MC. Love the cognac leather strap and the brown Nato as well so I feel I bought three watches in one. There will be a lot of strap swapping.
This could very well make me a one-watch person again. 
I definitely recommend to anyone who likes the 300MC but has small wrists (or wants an even more vintage and subdued look) to take a look at this LE while they are still available. I put myself on the list only three weeks ago.

And special thanks to Dan again for convincing me with his pics and messages. I owe you a beer or three, mate. 😉


----------



## dantan

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## Ken G

Looking good, sjb!


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Thanks guys, and looking forward to seeing your RM and Speedy when you pick them up.
I really love the smaller size of the SM compared to the 300MC. And despite the height of 14mm it wears much smaller because the domed crystal contributes at least 2mm above the bezel. So it actually looks like an 11 or 12mm watch. The 300MC has a flat crystal so the whole thing really showed its 15mm.


----------



## solesman

Sloopjohnb said:


> Number 757 has arrived and I am over the moon. Picked it up 2 hours ago.
> Wears much smaller and is far less obstrusive than the 300MC for someone like me with a small wrist (6.3").
> The finish is fabulous, I love the vintage vibe and the PSLs also make less blingy than the PCLs of the 300MC. Love the cognac leather strap and the brown Nato as well so I feel I bought three watches in one. There will be a lot of strap swapping.
> This could very well make me a one-watch person again.
> I definitely recommend to anyone who likes the 300MC but has small wrists (or wants an even more vintage and subdued look) to take a look at this LE while they are still available. I put myself on the list only three weeks ago.
> 
> And special thanks to Dan again for convincing me with his pics and messages. I owe you a beer or three, mate.


Huge congrats John! She looks perfect on your wrist. It really could be the one watch. I always loved the MC, still do in fact but it wears a little too large for my liking. The LE allows those of us with small wrists to wear the design with straight lugs. It is quite thin and the domed crystal really is a thing of beauty.

Enjoy in great health mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Thanks Dan, this seems indeed the perfect one for people like us. I also still like the MC a lot, and it would have been great if they hüad made the dial as dark on the LE. That's my only complaint, but only a very minor one.


----------



## kb.watch

PeteVanF said:


> Now have 2 thirds of the trilogy


Wow. Definitely my favorite 2 out of the 3! Amazing.


----------



## Colin G

solesman said:


> Hi John. I can't say that I bothered measuring them when I had them next to each other but I have this photo of them on my wrist. The LE does wear smaller for sure.
> 
> Hope this helps mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice.

How big is your wrist? I am about to buy the Seamaster 300 on the left.


----------



## wils31

it arrived!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

congrats, looks great


----------



## Ken G

wils31 said:


> View attachment 12526109
> it arrived!


Many congratulations! 

Looks terrific!


----------



## Sloopjohnb

So, tried all options now. Put it on the leather strap yesterday which gives it a very interesting and very vintage look (sorry forgot to take a pic). Now on the Nato. I really like all three looks, each one very distinct. My daughter says its best on the Nato...


----------



## Sloopjohnb

And to complete the series, here it is on leather...


----------



## Theognosis

Old school Omega is the best Omega. This Railmaster at 38mm is perfection.


----------



## Morgan24

Looks great on leather....


----------



## yessir69

Okay, I'm going to need Omega to deliver some Speedmasters. Like now.


----------



## Lucien369

Seamaster 60th is available tonight at Frankfurt Airport.


----------



## blokk

Lucien369 said:


> Seamaster 60th is available tonight at Frankfurt Airport.


Did you take any photos?


----------



## Lucien369

It was in the window.


----------



## dantan

Very nice!



Theognosis said:


> Old school Omega is the best Omega. This Railmaster at 38mm is perfection.
> 
> View attachment 12532649


----------



## yessir69

Lucien369 said:


> It was in the window.


Man, that's really odd. Someone must have ordered it and not followed through on the sale. Here in the US, the Boutique (and some ADs) are telling me that the entire run is sold out.


----------



## Lucien369

Bad picture of it in the window

View attachment 12538355


----------



## Ken G

yessir69 said:


> Man, that's really odd. Someone must have ordered it and not followed through on the sale. Here in the US, the Boutique (and some ADs) are telling me that the entire run is sold out.


I'd take that with a pinch of salt, to be honest. There's a difference between Omega HQ selling out the production run to OBs/ADs around the world, and those OBs/ADs then selling out their allocation to customers; i.e. not every watch allocated to an OB/AD has been reserved by a customer...


----------



## Johnny5DDS

Any word on the Speedmaster yet??

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## 379CID

Johnny5DDS said:


> Any word on the Speedmaster yet??


The first batch of Speedmasters arrived at OBs across the US last week. I got mine last Thursday.


----------



## dantan

Lovely video of the Trilogy set:


----------



## Ken G

I heard yesterday that I should be getting my Trilogy RM in the next couple of weeks (now that the full-MSRP-paying customers have had first dibs ;-) ). I've been _kind of_ avoiding pictures, threads, chat, etc on the watch recently, but I'm starting to get excited all over again... :-!


----------



## dantan

I shall be picking up my Railmaster LE next week when I fly to Melbourne.


----------



## ol timer

As far as I know the Speedmasters only started arriving in the UK late last week. 

I got the call from my AD at noon on Saturday and boy, was I over the moon (sorry!) at it finally arriving! So much so that I have been excitingly penning my experience with it (Is this the First Speedmaster 60th Anniversary in the UK) that I forgot to add a note here in the 'official' thread. I consider my fingers well and truly smacked now!

Great that the Speedmaster 60th watches are finally out there now. I hope you all enjoy yours, which ever one of the Trilogy it is, as much as I am mine.


----------



## Ken G

I've searched around, but couldn't find the answer: can anyone confirm that the Trilogy non-NATO straps are 19x*16*? Thanks! 
I'm sure I read this somewhere in the past few months, but can't find it now...


----------



## ol timer

If you are referring to the leather strap included with the Speedmaster 60th Anniversary watch, then the answer is yes, it tapers down from the 19mm at the lugs to 16mm at the buckle. Hope this helps.



Ken G said:


> I've searched around, but couldn't find the answer: can anyone confirm that the Trilogy non-NATO straps are 19x*16*? Thanks!
> I'm sure I read this somewhere in the past few months, but can't find it now...


----------



## Ken G

ol timer said:


> If you are referring to the leather strap included with the Speedmaster 60th Anniversary watch, then the answer is yes, it tapers down from the 19mm at the lugs to 16mm at the buckle. Hope this helps.


Thank, you sir! 

The RM (and SM300) are exactly the same, right?


----------



## ol timer

I am afraid I am not that lucky to be able to afford the Trilogy set :-( so I hope RM and SM300 owners will chime in.

However, as they all share a common 19mm dimension between the lugs, I am sure the same leather strap is provided with each of them.



Ken G said:


> Thank, you sir!
> 
> The RM (and SM300) are exactly the same, right?


----------



## Sloopjohnb

yes, as far as I know they all taper from 19 to 16mm. Which is good news because I would like to get the dark brown leather strap for my SM300 LE. Not sure though whether that originally comes with the RM or Speedmaster.


----------



## ol timer

This is the one with the Speedmaster.











Sloopjohnb said:


> yes, as far as I know they all taper from 19 to 16mm. Which is good news because I would like to get the dark brown leather strap for my SM300 LE. Not sure though whether that originally comes with the RM or Speedmaster.


----------



## Ken G

Thanks guys! I can now go ahead and order a strap (or straps)!  I plan to use the buckle that comes with the watch rather than a deployant as a buckle is more in keeping with the vintage design. Obviously a deployant would help lengthen the life of the strap, but I'm willing to take that hit...

@sloopjohnb: the dark brown comes with the Speedy; black (or charcoal-ish?) with the RM...


----------



## Sloopjohnb

thanks Ken and ol timer, much appreciated


----------



## HMHM

Happy new owner here:


----------



## HMHM

And here's the trilogy from the boutique (not mine).


----------



## Ken G

^^^^^
Congratulations! 
Looks fantastic!


----------



## ol timer

Congratulations indeed!

Stunning picture of the SM300 LE in your 3rd shot. Enjoy.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Congrats MHMH, and indeed, the third shot is really stunning.

I have put mine back on the bracelet for the last three days and have finally gotten used to the weight. Now I really like it, and as I said before, the package is far less blingy than the MC300. I think I will keep it on the bracelet for the time being, it is the most versatile strap, at least with the clothes I wear. 
Here is a pic in low light


----------



## HMHM

Sloopjohnb said:


> View attachment 12554481
> Congrats MHMH, and indeed, the third shot is really stunning.
> 
> I have put mine back on the bracelet for the last three days and have finally gotten used to the weight. Now I really like it, and as I said before, the package is far less blingy than the MC300. I think I will keep it on the bracelet for the time being, it is the most versatile strap, at least with the clothes I wear.
> Here is a pic in low light


I'm coming off a PO 8500 and the 300 is just so light on the wrist in comparison. I'm curious to swap out the bracelet at some point but not in any hurry to do so.


----------



## Johnny5DDS

379CID said:


> The first batch of Speedmasters arrived at OBs across the US last week. I got mine last Thursday.


Awesome! Thanks for the update man!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

I'm hoping I can order that grey NATO for my 300 LE.



ol timer said:


> This is the one with the Speedmaster.
> 
> View attachment 12553443


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

A bit late to the party...


----------



## terry.shan

Oh man, that "trilogy" print on the dial is hideous... why Omega why


Leonine said:


> View attachment 12427217
> 
> 
> as mentioned above


----------



## WithUsInHatred

*Seamaster LE vs MC300, on leather/NATO*

I do hope this is not off-topic! Some photos of my brand new Seamaster LE next to my MC 300 - with a twist: only on leather or NATO straps. True apples to apples comparison, save for the bracelet. Sorry if its a bit repetitive.

(One of these two now has to go, any advice for which would be great!)


----------



## Ken G

^^^^
Interesting and useful shots. Thanks. 

As always, the answer to the question, "which one do I let go?" is: the one that sings to you less!


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Nice pics indeed.
All I can say is that I also have both and the 300MC has to go. I have a small wrist and the LE looks just so much hetter on it. The LE is also less blingy and doesn’t have the white seconds hand. I prefer that understated look. 
Good luck with your decision


----------



## RTK27

I had the same problem!








Only one could stay:


----------



## Johnny5DDS

Just landed. Picked her up yesterday.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

^^^
Congrats!


----------



## MHe225

:think:


Ken G said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> Johnny5DDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just landed. Picked her up yesterday.
Click to expand...

What he said ... congratulations; enjoy for many, many years in good health. This one would be a good addition to my Speedmaster collection .......


----------



## ol timer

Congrats fellow Speedy 60th owner : )

I hope you are enjoying yours as much as I am mine. I did manage to prise it off my wrist on Oct 3rd to wear my FOIS in celebration of Walter Schirra's 8 orbits wearing his Omega ref CK2998. However by 4pm that afternoon the Speedy 60th was back on my wrist!

So wear yours in good health and enjoy.


----------



## Johnny5DDS

ol timer said:


> Congrats fellow Speedy 60th owner : )
> 
> I hope you are enjoying yours as much as I am mine. I did manage to prise it off my wrist on Oct 3rd to wear my FOIS in celebration of Walter Schirra's 8 orbits wearing his Omega ref CK2998. However by 4pm that afternoon the Speedy 60th was back on my wrist!
> 
> So wear yours in good health and enjoy.


Thank you sir! I am also a proud owner of the FOIS. These are two of my favorite speedys... second only to the original ck2915 and 2998... Both I can't afford.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## ol timer

Hi Johnny, great to have a fellow WUS with same great taste :-!

I can't even afford one of that Grail brace, let alone both! :-d



Johnny5DDS said:


> Thank you sir! I am also a proud owner of the FOIS. These are two of my favorite speedys... second only to the original ck2915 and 2998... Both I can't afford.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

Just picked up my Omega Railmaster LE today.


----------



## gippo

Hello to everyone since # 125 landed yesterday in Venice


----------



## solesman

Huge congrats Sir! That looks fabulous! Enjoy in great health.


----------



## PeteVanF

Took a couple of weeks longer than I was expecting but heres the non Trilogy Trilogy together:


----------



## Ken G

^^^^
Bravo! 
(apart from the plastic! )


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Wow, congrats, much better indeed than the „you can see my number on the dial“ box set. Did you manage to get the same number for all of them?


----------



## PeteVanF

Just back from picking up the Speedmaster - will be going on a vintage JPM strap (a strong breeze would break the supplied Omega leather)


----------



## PeteVanF

Sloopjohnb said:


> Wow, congrats, much better indeed than the „you can see my number on the dial" box set. Did you manage to get the same number for all of them?


No, they are all random.


----------



## munichblue

I like it.


----------



## solesman

Nice pick up Mike! Are you keeping it on the bracelet? Mine isn't even sized. NATO for me. Hoping I can pick up the grey one from the Speedy LE to change the look up a little.



munichblue said:


> I like it.
> 
> View attachment 12640973


----------



## munichblue

Im really torn, Dan. Although I do love all the images of the LEs on straps and NATOs I’m in love with the bracelet. But I think I’m going to order a leather NATO for the SM300LE and a brown strap similar to Ken's for the RMLE. But just to play around… ;-)


----------



## Theognosis

solesman said:


> Nice pick up Mike! Are you keeping it on the bracelet? Mine isn't even sized. NATO for me. Hoping I can pick up the grey one from the Speedy LE to change the look up a little.


I had doubts about the Trilogy bracelet myself. After weeks on straps, I decided to give the bracelet a chance and now I don't think my RMLE looks better on anything else. Give it a go, Dan.


----------



## traf

Also enjoying mine on the bracelet



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G




----------



## solesman

It’s great to have options for sure. I like that beige NATO which ships with the RM very much. I did see a photo of the 300 on a distressed leather NATO and it looked amazing.

I like seeing these pieces on the bracelet, but for some reason it doesn’t look right on me.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

solesman said:


> I like seeing these pieces on the bracelet, but for some reason it doesn't look right on me.


I have the same when it comes to the Nato. Now if only I could find a regular two piece nylon strap in the same dark brown as the Nato that comes with the 300LE. I have had a good look around but haven't found anything. Does anyone have an idea? Should be a strap I can take into the water.


----------



## solesman

Looks great with my Barbour 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue

Ken G said:


> [SIC] ... a lot of beautiful pictures of a stunning watch.


Great, Mr. KenG. That impressed me so much that I want to go home immediately because I have such a longing for my Railmaster. ;-)


----------



## Ken G

munichblue said:


> Great, Mr. KenG. That impressed me so much that I want to go home immediately because I have such a longing for my Railmaster. ;-)


Thank you, sir!
But remember: _Absence makes the heart grow fonder_...


----------



## Ken G

solesman said:


> Looks great with my Barbour
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do like me some Barbour, I must say. 
Would love to see the return of a _To Ki To_ collab, or even the relaunch of _Dept. (B)_...


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Nice one Dan, but with the bracelet it isn‘t too shabby either ;-)


----------



## Theognosis

solesman said:


> I like seeing these pieces on the bracelet, but for some reason it doesn't look right on me.


A bracelet with excessive links won't look right on anybody. When you get that bracelet properly fitted, you can thank us later.


----------



## solesman

Theognosis said:


> A bracelet with excessive links won't look right on anybody. When you get that bracelet properly fitted, you can thank us later.


Haha!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue

Gentlemen, is it 'Trilogy meets Barbour' day? Can I join the game? ;-)


----------



## Ken G

munichblue said:


> Gentlemen, is it 'Trilogy meets Barbour' day? Can I join the game? ;-)



I'll play along too:


----------



## PeteVanF

NATO this week


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Ken I can‘t take my eyes of that fabulous strap. What‘s the exact colour of the stitching?


----------



## Sloopjohnb

double post


----------



## Ken G

Sloopjohnb said:


> Ken I can't take my eyes of that fabulous strap. What's the exact colour of the stitching?


"Brown"

Take it you're ordering one?


----------



## Sloopjohnb

yep b-)
Ideally I would prefer an all purpose strap but I can‘t find anything I really like. And this one is just gorgeous and will give the 300 a nice vintage look.


----------



## Ken G

Sloopjohnb said:


> yep b-)
> Ideally I would prefer an all purpose strap but I can't find anything I really like. And this one is just gorgeous and will give the 300 a nice vintage look.


I'm sure you won't be disappointed 

I'd actually say this is pretty much all-purpose; certainly as far as dressing up and down goes, anyway...


----------



## munichblue

Ken G said:


> I'm sure you won't be disappointed
> 
> I'd actually say this is pretty much all-purpose; certainly as far as dressing up and down goes, anyway...


Does the guy deliver to Europe?


----------



## Ken G

munichblue said:


> Does the guy deliver to Europe?


I'd imagine so - he's in Europe!


----------



## munichblue

@Ken G
I know you already did but could you give me the contact again, please?

@all
I just ordered these straps from Bas&Lokes for my RMLE and SM300LE. I'm very curious how they would look like with the watches but I have a good feeling. What do you guys think?


----------



## Ken G

munichblue said:


> @Ken G
> I know you already did but could you give me the contact again, please?


Sure thing:

http://www.genteel-handmade.com

Don't forget to say I sent you! 

Even before I posted any pictures of my strap here, I predicted that he could expect some orders from WUS members... Glad to see my faith in the good taste of the fine folks here has been shown to be correct!


----------



## munichblue

Ken G said:


> Sure thing:
> 
> Leather Watch Straps and More | Genteel Handmade
> 
> Don't forget to say I sent you!
> 
> Even before I posted any pictures of my strap here, I predicted that he could expect some orders from WUS members... Glad to see my faith in the good taste of the fine folks here has been shown to be correct!


Thanks very much, Ken. I will definitely contact these guys and let them know who sent me. :-!


----------



## Ken G

munichblue said:


> Thanks very much, Ken. I will definitely contact these guys and let them know who sent me. :-!


Ha! Nice one! 

In the meantime, a few more Trilogy shots are in order:


----------



## munichblue

Ken G said:


> Sure thing:
> 
> Leather Watch Straps and More | Genteel Handmade
> 
> Don't forget to say I sent you!
> 
> Even before I posted any pictures of my strap here, I predicted that he could expect some orders from WUS members... Glad to see my faith in the good taste of the fine folks here has been shown to be correct!


Thanks very much, Ken. I will definitely contact these guys and let them know who sent me. :-!


----------



## Falcon15e

munichblue said:


> @Ken G
> I know you already did but could you give me the contact again, please?
> 
> @all
> I just ordered these straps from Bas&Lokes for my RMLE and SM300LE. I'm very curious how they would look like with the watches but I have a good feeling. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> View attachment 12644781
> 
> 
> View attachment 12644783


http://www.reactiongifs.us/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/where_did_you_get_that_pirates_caribbean.gif

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue

Okay, more pictures &#8230;


----------



## Horoticus

^Okay, more likes. :-!


----------



## munichblue

Also a beauty in black and white!


----------



## solesman

I'm loving my 300. I've had it a while now. Just perfect at 39mm. The thin black bezel, domed sapphire crystal, laser etched Omega logo, straight lugs and what I love most "Seamaster 300" written on the dial.

Perfection. To me anyway.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

great pics Dan, and yes, perfection for me as well. That also applies to the super comfortable bracelet.


----------



## munichblue

I do agree, Dan.


----------



## 5959HH

Looks much better up close and personal than from pictures.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucien369

Sloopjohnb said:


> great pics Dan, and yes, perfection for me as well. That also applies to the super comfortable bracelet.


The watch is perfect and the bracelet is great but the clasp is not imo.

To large, to heavy, with those unnecessary buttons sticking out on both sides make it not confortable to wear.

And its design doesn't match the style of the watch and bracelet.

I would have much preferred a good old slimmer rectangular stamped clasp.


----------



## munichblue

Lucien369 said:


> The watch is perfect and the bracelet is great but the clasp is not imo.
> 
> To large, to heavy, with those unnecessary buttons sticking out on both sides make it not confortable to wear.
> 
> And its design doesn't match the style of the watch and bracelet.
> 
> I would have much preferred a good old slimmer rectangular stamped clasp.


I'm really glad about the bracelet and the clasp and wouldn't have it different. I do like the fact that the bracelet is not pointy and the clasp matches the widht of the bracelet.


----------



## Lucien369

munichblue said:


> I'm really glad about the bracelet and the clasp and wouldn't have it different. I do like the fact that the bracelet is not pointy and the clasp matches the widht of the bracelet.


I find the clasp to be much larger than the bracelet and the two round edges don't match the otherwise rectangular bracelet.


----------



## wolfie1

So jealous of you owners. These are just sweet watches!


----------



## munichblue

Lucien369 said:


> I find the clasp to be much larger than the bracelet and the two round edges don't match the otherwise rectangular bracelet.


There's is nothing like 'don't match' when it comes to aesthetics! To each his own.


----------



## Lucien369

munichblue said:


> There's is nothing like 'don't match' when it comes to aesthetics! To each his own.


There certainly is.

Quoted from a review of the Trilogy :

''The only part of each watch that is obviously modern are the bracelets, which are all solidly constructed and fitted with.chunky, push-button clasps that feel a bit too large;''

http://watchesbysjx.com/2017/06/the-omega-1957-trilogy-which-one.html


----------



## Lucien369

Quoted from the same review :

’’The bracelet does, however, look much like the vintage original, save for the clasp, which is a thick and clearly modern construction. Though it bears the retro Omega logo, the clasp feels out of place.’’


----------



## Lucien369

munichblue said:


> There's is nothing like 'don't match' when it comes to aesthetics! To each his own.


The wrong set of rims can easily destroy the aesthetic of a beautiful car.


----------



## munichblue

Okay, now you delivered serious arguments and convinced me. If a reviewer has this opinion it must be the truth. I will replace the bracelets of my Trilogies immediately. Can’t stand the mismatched clasps anymore … thanks for your help!


----------



## Lucien369




----------



## 5959HH

Honestly said I don’t have an opinion one way or the other about the bracelet as the first thing I did on this LE watch was to remove it from the watch and place it in the red box with all the stickers attached. I have a couple of nice straps to use instead and will likely source a couple more as well. No reason though for any ruffled feathers. Either you like the OEM bracelet or you don’t. No big deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theognosis

jrfancher said:


> Honestly said I don't have an opinion one way or the other about the bracelet as the first thing I did on this LE watch was to remove it from the watch and place it in the red box with all the stickers attached. I have a couple of nice straps to use instead and will likely source a couple more as well. No reason though for any ruffled feathers. Either you like the OEM bracelet or you don't. No big deal.


I did the same for 3 weeks. I decided to give the OEM bracelet a shot and discovered that the RMLE doesn't look better on anything else. I do like switching to straps once in a while. It's a fun diversion from the full experience.


----------



## traf

Very satisfied with mine... clasp and all 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

In case someone in central Europe is still looking, the Hamburg OB has one Speedmaster LE and one Railmaster LE

But none of these, of which I managed to get one...


----------



## dantan

I have just noticed that the numbers on the rotating bezel are the 'wrong' way around! They count 'backwards'.

Obviously, it's deliberate, but it's interesting.


----------



## solesman

dantan said:


> I have just noticed that the numbers on the rotating bezel are the 'wrong' way around! They count 'backwards'.
> 
> Obviously, it's deliberate, but it's interesting.


Yep. The CK2913 had a count down bezel so you could read the time remaining for your dive rather than time elapsed.

Nice that Omega kept that detail.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael1025

Got my 1957 Speedmaster yesterday. The clasp is a little chunky, sure, but no more so than the Rolex Glidelock...which is what made me a permanent "adjustable bracelet" guy.

I'd love this watch way less absent the adjustable clasp. Just makes it so much more comfortable throughout the day. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf

dantan said:


> I have just noticed that the numbers on the rotating bezel are the 'wrong' way around! They count 'backwards'.
> 
> Obviously, it's deliberate, but it's interesting.


Countdown bezel 

Edit: @solesman beat me to the punch !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael1025

So I've had my Speedy 60th for three days now and I've got to say - this is my absolute favorite Speedmaster by far. They just nailed this piece in every way.

I've got a Hesalite sandwich and a Speedy Tuesday and something about this one (the size...the finishing) just puts it a step above those other two. If you can find one still - grab it while you can. You won't be disappointed.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sk412

Hey everyone,

If anyone is interested for the Seamaster 300 60th anniversary edition, my boutique currently has received a unit from Switzerland for a few days for our clients with interest. If anyone is on the fence for one and does not want to wait, contact me directly and we can always speak over the phone for comfort and contact directly through our business email. 

Just a heads up for the WUS family as this one will go out the door fast, we've waited 8 months for this to arrive.


----------



## Betterthere

Saw a Seamaster 300 trilogy in window of AD in Charleston,SC. Someone ordered and was hesitating. Could have bought.u


----------



## plexi

Finally.....and worth the wait!


----------



## plexi

I agree about the clasp. I don't mind the size and the adjustable factor is fantastic. I also like the weight of the watch which seems to fall in between vintage and modern if you will.


----------



## pinmeuphere

Seamaster just arrived. Absolutely fantastic watch.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

big congrats, its a fabulous watch


----------



## TallWatch

Really nice watch, congrats ! I am torn now between non LE RM and your beauty...... Funny thing is the AD and OB both say they cant order the SM 300 Trilogy anymore, but they do start to show up in grey market dealers. Very strange.


----------



## seikholic094

Looks amazing!!


----------



## clintfca

All the 60th Speedy incomings are killing me. I’m still waiting on mine but it looks like none have arrived on HK shores yet.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue

Kudos to @Ken G who pointed me towards this beautiful strap. The quality is outstanding and I think it fits perfect to my RMLE.


----------



## dantan

Last day of 2017 = I had to wear my Railmaster 60th Anniversary.


----------



## HSTexan

My father picked up a 60th Anniversary Speedmaster and I had the chance to try it on and compare it to my regular ole Speedy Pro. I've got smaller 6" wrists and I have to admit I am in love with the 60th. It's as close to a CK2915-1 as I'd probably ever get--styling is amazing, applied logo, bare metal chrono hand, broad arrow hands are gorgeous and the size at 38.6mm is the perfect size for my smaller wrists while still maintaining the trusted 1861. You guys getting yours in are getting a heck of a watch; it is in my mind the perfect modern Speedmaster.


----------



## HSTexan

Forgot I have this one too with the same Speedy Pro and my SM300MC as well


----------



## NardinNut

Went to an AD today to get my wife a new watch and they had a '57 Speedmaster available. Got them to give a double digit discount so now it's home with me. Looks awesome on the leather strap. Love that I went to buy my wife a watch and come home with a new one for myself!


----------



## Ken G

NardinNut said:


> View attachment 12802055
> 
> 
> Went to an AD today to get my wife a new watch and they had a '57 Speedmaster available. Got them to give a double digit discount so now it's home with me. Looks awesome on the leather strap. Love that I went to buy my wife a watch and come home with a new one for myself!


Congratulations! 

But the wife got _nothing_!


----------



## NardinNut

Ken G said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> But the wife got _nothing_!


She got a speedy too!


----------



## Ken G

NardinNut said:


> She got a speedy too!


Great! Well played! 

Me and my wife wearing Speedies last week:


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Just want to show off this beauty again ;-)


----------



## clintfca

After a long hiatus without adding any new Omegas they got me with the Trilogy Speedmaster announcement at Basel last year. I called my watch broker right away and she was able to reserve one for me on day two. It's been a long 10 month wait but mine finally arrived and it's everything I could have wanted and hoped for.


----------



## TallWatch

Ken G said:


> Great! Well played!
> 
> Me and my wife wearing Speedies last week:


Love that matching shirt, nice touch !


----------



## carlhaluss

clintfca said:


> After a long hiatus without adding any new Omegas they got me with the Trilogy Speedmaster announcement at Basel last year. I called my watch broker right away and she was able to reserve one for me on day two. It's been a long 10 month wait but mine finally arrived and it's everything I could have wanted and hoped for.
> 
> View attachment 12824697


Congratulations! You made a very good choice indeed. Well, I have to admit the Trilogy Speedmaster I have not seen in real life. Only the Seamaster 300 and Railmaster. I am waiting impatiently for my LE Railmaster. I am sure the two models I have seen are a strong indication of the beauty of your Speedmaster.

I'm certain you will have a difficult time wearing anything else on your wrist!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Ken G

TallWatch said:


> Love that matching shirt, nice touch !


Thank you, sir!


----------



## Sloopjohnb

As much as I like the bracelet and the dark brown Nato with my SM300 LE I wanted something else I can wear on all occasions, including in the water. So I searched for a two-piece perlon strap in the same colour. Not exactly easy but I found one on ebay at the seller timesofplenty. I can‘t verify whether it really is 1960s new old stock but it arrived today and I like it. Only a tad lighter than the OEM Nato, but as a two-piece it reduces the height of the watch which I like. A tropic would have also worked but I simply couldn‘t find a brown one, don‘t know whether they actually exist.
I also like the leather strap that Ken G and Munichblue got but in the end I decided that it looks better on their RM than on the sportier SM300.


----------



## traf

Sloopjohnb said:


> As much as I like the bracelet and the dark brown Nato with my SM300 LE I wanted something else I can wear on all occasions, including in the water. So I searched for a two-piece perlon strap in the same colour. Not exactly easy but I found one on ebay at the seller timesofplenty. I can't verify whether it really is 1960s new old stock but it arrived today and I like it. Only a tad lighter than the OEM Nato, but as a two-piece it reduces the height of the watch which I like. A tropic would have also worked but I simply couldn't find a brown one, don't know whether they actually exist.
> I also like the leather strap that Ken G and Munichblue got but in the end I decided that it looks better on their RM than on the sportier SM300.


Very nice John! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf

I've been wearing mine sparingly, due to the aquanaut acquisition, but have been enjoying the taupe bulang strap 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenM27

Hi together, yesterday I bought a Seamster Limited and I really like it. 
But I have one question. The white outer box has a number on it in red. What is this number about? Should it actually match to the number of limited watch? Which number do your boxes show?


----------



## TallWatch

I think espacially the Seamaster 300 LE wears very well on a leather strap. Excellent choice with the taupe colour.


----------



## BenM27

BenM27 said:


> Hi together, yesterday I bought a Seamster Limited and I really like it.
> But I have one question. The white outer box has a number on it in red. What is this number about? Should it actually match to the number of limited watch? Which number do your boxes show?


Solved! It is just the number of the box. The trilogy seems to have 551. the Seamaster LE 552


----------



## BenM27

Sorry 0551 is railmaster


----------



## whatclay

For anyone interested in the Speedmaster, I have one on hold at a US Boutique at MSRP. Can transfer to another buyer, Boutique will ship upon payment. PM for details.


----------



## carlhaluss

So glad to see this thread still going strong. Looks like in a couple of short weeks (long, sleepless nights !), I should be getting my LE Railmaster. Can't wait to share my experiences with you guys and start posting pics!

Big congratulations to all of you who have one, some or all of the Trilogy. While I am very excited about some of the releases at Basel 2018, both Omega and Rolex, I still believe that nothing compares to the Trilogy released a year ago.

At least I know what it will look like on my wrist. This is a photo I took at the Omega Boutique here in Vancouver shortly after they received the first one. If only I had a dollar for every time I have looked at this photo, I would be a wealthy man:


Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Ken G

A few pictures of the RMLE (on my latest strap) to keep you going, Carl :


----------



## carlhaluss

Ken G said:


> A few pictures of the RMLE (on my latest strap) to keep you going, Carl :


Thanks, Ken! You have a couple of beautiful straps. Perhaps, after I get mine, have the bracelet sized, and wear it for a while, I'll start thinking about straps as well. All the excitement of Basel 2018 and my Eterna KonTiki Bronze which I got about a month ago helped ease the wait a lot. Often was able to put it out of my mind. But I know this Railmaster will top anything I already have.
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## bogdanco

Hi all, my first post in Omega thread. I currently own a Tudor BB on blue dial and was looking to add a second watch to a more classic and was looking at Rolex OP no date, Omega Globemaster and Railmaster. Which brings me here ...

Was trying the Omegas last saturday in Schipol and even though they didn't had the LE for Railmaster, i really liked how the normal one was wearing. Fantastic piece I might say. 

The price, VAT free and 3% discount was 3.700 EUR for the Railmaster with full MSRP being 4.600 EUR. In the same time, my local AD have Railmaster LE for 6.200 EUR and I am actually thinking to get the LE - your experience does Omega is generous with discounts on those LE models now that it's 1 year on the market?

Thanks


----------



## SeanE

I'm not sure I like the faux patina with the new shiny case and clear crystal. I'd probably have to see it in person to decide....


----------



## NardinNut

bogdanco said:


> Hi all, my first post in Omega thread. I currently own a Tudor BB on blue dial and was looking to add a second watch to a more classic and was looking at Rolex OP no date, Omega Globemaster and Railmaster. Which brings me here ...
> 
> Was trying the Omegas last saturday in Schipol and even though they didn't had the LE for Railmaster, i really liked how the normal one was wearing. Fantastic piece I might say.
> 
> The price, VAT free and 3% discount was 3.700 EUR for the Railmaster with full MSRP being 4.600 EUR. In the same time, my local AD have Railmaster LE for 6.200 EUR and I am actually thinking to get the LE - your experience does Omega is generous with discounts on those LE models now that it's 1 year on the market?
> 
> Thanks


I got 15% off my LE Speedmaster. However it was purchased from an AD I've bought a few watches from, so might be a loyalty/kiss my ass type of discount


----------



## clintfca

NardinNut said:


> I got 15% off my LE Speedmaster. However it was purchased from an AD I've bought a few watches from, so might be a loyalty/kiss my ass type of discount


Can confirm. My AD gave me 16% on my LE Speedmaster. Called her day 2 during Basel 2017 and she said she'll get me one, no deposit required. The OBs are not going to budge much on list price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

I had to pay full RRP on my Omega Railmaster LE, from an Omega Boutique.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

For those still interested. The Hamburg OB has one RM LE and one SM300 LE available.


----------



## erreeffe

Brand new today... Ciaooo, R


----------



## solesman

Over a year since Basel 17 and these are still trickling out. Fantastic pickup OP!! Enjoy in great health.



erreeffe said:


> Brand new today... Ciaooo, R


----------



## DolleDolf

erreeffe said:


> Brand new today... Ciaooo, R


I like that congrats.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue

For reasons I do not know, I can not make friends with the Speedy. That's why this is my trilogy.


----------



## solesman

Finally picked up the grey OEM NATO for the Speedmaster 60th for my 300. Love it. Really matches the dial beautifully. New watch feeling here!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

solesman said:


> Finally picked up the grey OEM NATO for the Speedmaster 60th for my 300. Love it. Really matches the dial beautifully. New watch feeling here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks really good, Dan. I would not have guessed the grey works so well. I am not really impressed with the leather straps provided with both the Railmaster and Seamaster 300. But that is only a very small issue at most. On the other hand, both the NATO and leather straps that come with the model, provide two excellent stainless steel buckles with the vintage logo.


----------



## carlhaluss

This Seamaster 300 surprised the Hell out of me today at an Omega AD! I was there looking at a totally different watch - a beautiful Zenith - when I realized they actually had one of these. Not only that, it is the first time I have seen one in real life. So, I jumped at the chance:



As posted in the above photo by munichblue, they are indeed two completely different watches, even more so in real life. I am thrilled that I am able to add one to my collection. And, like munichblue, I have my own Trilogy, with a FOIS being my Speedmaster. I have yet to see a Trilogy Speedmaster in real life, and chances are I never will.


----------



## solesman

carlhaluss said:


> That looks really good, Dan. I would not have guessed the grey works so well. I am not really impressed with the leather straps provided with both the Railmaster and Seamaster 300. But that is only a very small issue at most. On the other hand, both the NATO and leather straps that come with the model, provide two excellent stainless steel buckles with the vintage logo.


The leather straps are awful. The quality seems to really be lacking, but I'm told they mirror straps from the fifties.

Now the NATO's are so on point. I love the rounded keepers and the material has a nicer texture than the "seatbelt" style that Omega adopt for their modern watches. It's nice that I have 2 options now. I'm also considering a distressed canvas strap too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

Congratulations Carl!

You are on fire!

I will never be able to keep up with you!

I did have a chance last year to try and purchase a Seamaster 300 Limited Edition but ended up not purchasing it.

It is a cool Watch.

I personally found it too similar to my Railmaster.

The rotating bezel is so narrow!


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Wow Carl, another one, and a beauty, huge congrats.
I love mine, as you know, it looks really unique these days with its small size and narrow bezel. Best watch purchase I ever made.


----------



## carlhaluss

Sloopjohnb said:


> Wow Carl, another one, and a beauty, huge congrats.
> I love mine, as you know, it looks really unique these days with its small size and narrow bezel. Best watch purchase I ever made.


Funny thing, with certain elements on certain watches, that we kind of find unappealing at first, until we learn more about them. I really didn't think I would care for the narrow bezel, but realizing that is exactly how it was originally, really shed new light on it. And in this day and age it is really unique. A real, working diver watch, that is exactly as it was back in the day!
It was the same with the Speedmaster. For years I didn't care for it's look, and just kept avoiding trying it on. After I did research, and found that it actually was worn on the Moon, and first into space, it took on a new light. The I remembered watching the moon landing with my Dad in 1969. Now I love it! Just as I do the bezel on the Seamaster 300.


----------



## carlhaluss

dantan said:


> Congratulations Carl!
> 
> You are on fire!
> 
> I will never be able to keep up with you!
> 
> I did have a chance last year to try and purchase a Seamaster 300 Limited Edition but ended up not purchasing it.
> 
> It is a cool Watch.
> 
> I personally found it too similar to my Railmaster.
> 
> The rotating bezel is so narrow!


I remember quite a few threads ago, you mentioned your reaction to the Seamaster 300. And I felt the same way. Until yesterday, I never even saw one in real life. At first, the bezel threw me off quite a bit. However, when I started to see all the other elements, like the screw down crown, and the 300M Water Resistance, it struck me how cool it is to actually have the experience of trying on a watch that is almost identical to the original 60 years ago. Made me look at the watch differently. And I realized that in all likelihood the bezel would be something I would grow to love. Now, when I see it on my wrist, I find it totally appealing.

Not for everyone, though. My doctor and I discuss watches quite a bit. He was looking for an Omega Seamaster 300 as well. He saw the 60th Anniversary model and didn't like the bezel, so he got the new one. And he is very happy with it. I had the new one at one time, but in the end I found it too large. But I was happy they left the date off!


----------



## Sloopjohnb

carlhaluss said:


> Funny thing, with certain elements on certain watches, that we kind of find unappealing at first, until we learn more about them. I really didn't think I would care for the narrow bezel, but realizing that is exactly how it was originally, really shed new light on it. And in this day and age it is really unique. A real, working diver watch, that is exactly as it was back in the day!
> It was the same with the Speedmaster. For years I didn't care for it's look, and just kept avoiding trying it on. After I did research, and found that it actually was worn on the Moon, and first into space, it took on a new light. The I remembered watching the moon landing with my Dad in 1969. Now I love it! Just as I do the bezel on the Seamaster 300.


Yes, I wasn't impressed at first either when they were introduced at BW. Too shiny, narrow bezel. What swayed me were Dan's (Solesman) pics when his arrived. We have similarly small wrists, and I realised that the narrow bezel makes it look much better on my wrist than the 300MC which I had at the time.
The history is nice but not a reason why I bought it. I made that mistake with the Speedy and have learnt my lesson.


----------



## solesman

Sloopjohnb said:


> Yes, I wasn't impressed at first either when they were introduced at BW. Too shiny, narrow bezel. What swayed me were Dan's (Solesman) pics when his arrived. We have similarly small wrists, and I realised that the narrow bezel makes it look much better on my wrist than the 300MC which I had at the time.
> The history is nice but not a reason why I bought it. I made that mistake with the Speedy and have learnt my lesson.


Totally agree with that sentiment John. That bezel was the USP for me. It really adds to the 300's appeal.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Yep, and your pic with both the 300MC and the 300LE early in this thread shows the different size of the bezel very well. And how much better the LE is for small wrists - unless you like hockey pucks


----------



## solesman

Sloopjohnb said:


> Yep, and your pic with both the 300MC and the 300LE early in this thread shows the different size of the bezel very well. And how much better the LE is for small wrists - unless you like hockey pucks


Those 2mm extra case diameter coupled with a protruding bezel make it wear like a 43mm. Also the end links are huge on the 300MC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Finally managed to take a photo of the 300 that looks ok.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

This watch is really surprising the Hell out of me. I never thought I would like it so much. And it is supremely comfortable on the bracelet. Anyway, I cannot say enough about this watch!







It actually appears smaller than the Railmaster, even though it is 1mm larger. Biggest of the Trilogy at 39mm.

Sorry if I keep repeating myself: This watch is a work of art. In spite of the fact that I have a great collection, I seem to take the most pride in wearing the Trilogy Railmaster and Seamaster 300. I even dare to say that I am liking the Seamaster 300 even better than the Railmaster by a slight margin.

I am so fortunate that I came across this watch the other day, never expecting to even see one. And I realized that, at least at my stage of life, these are not likely to reappear again in my time.

Sometimes, I just sit and gaze at the bracelet. So beautiful with the ends of the links polished, and the center bits brushed. The narrow links make it very comfortable. And the two micro adjustments in the clasp are perfect.

Like Sloopjohnb, I made mistakes with both the new Seamaster 300 and the Speedmaster (2x). Each beautiful watches, but just not suitable in the end. Even though I have a good size wrist at 7.25in, this one just fits better. It's actually fairly heavy and fairly thick, but hugs my wrist beautifully and never seems top heavy. But I like the weight on my wrist.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## traf

carlhaluss said:


> This watch is really surprising the Hell out of me. I never thought I would like it so much. And it is supremely comfortable on the bracelet. Anyway, I cannot say enough about this watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It actually appears smaller than the Railmaster, even though it is 1mm larger. Biggest of the Trilogy at 39mm.
> 
> Sorry if I keep repeating myself: This watch is a work of art. In spite of the fact that I have a great collection, I seem to take the most pride in wearing the Trilogy Railmaster and Seamaster 300. I even dare to say that I am liking the Seamaster 300 even better than the Railmaster by a slight margin.
> 
> I am so fortunate that I came across this watch the other day, never expecting to even see one. And I realized that, at least at my stage of life, these are not likely to reappear again in my time.
> 
> Sometimes, I just sit and gaze at the bracelet. So beautiful with the ends of the links polished, and the center bits brushed. The narrow links make it very comfortable. And the two micro adjustments in the clasp are perfect.
> 
> Like Sloopjohnb, I made mistakes with both the new Seamaster 300 and the Speedmaster (2x). Each beautiful watches, but just not suitable in the end. Even though I have a good size wrist at 7.25in, this one just fits better. It's actually fairly heavy and fairly thick, but hugs my wrist beautifully and never seems top heavy. But I like the weight on my wrist.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Congrats on the pick up, Carl! Still very much in love with my 60th anniversary seamaster!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

So am I


----------



## Aureliano

Can someone enlighten an ingnorant soul on the bezel of the seamaster trilogy. Why is the 10 on the left with the 50 on the right? And how do you use this bezel? My submariner and seamaster 300 non-trilogy have it the “standard” way.


----------



## GTTIME

Aureliano said:


> Can someone enlighten an ingnorant soul on the bezel of the seamaster trilogy. Why is the 10 on the left with the 50 on the right? And how do you use this bezel? My submariner and seamaster 300 non-trilogy have it the "standard" way.


Count down timer. I like it much better myself.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Was at the OB for a quick pressure test yesterday, and they told me that the leather strap originally for the Speedy 60th LE had arrived. I had once expressed interest.

I liked it instantly and took it home. It is very similar in colour to the Nato, and I prefer the darker colour to the original lighter brown leather strap that came with the watch. The comparison pic should capture the difference pretty good.

I will leave it on until I go on holiday Tuesday, and then it could well become my preferred strap for the winter months.


----------



## solesman

Although not a fan of leather straps, it does look very classic and suits you too John. I’m guessing the NATO will be on for the next trip? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Thanks Dan but for the upcoming trip I have just put it on the bracelet. Should feel better in the water than the Nato which probably takes quite a while to dry. Enjoy the Alps.


----------



## traf

Sloopjohnb said:


> Was at the OB for a quick pressure test yesterday, and they told me that the leather strap originally for the Speedy 60th LE had arrived. I had once expressed interest.
> 
> I liked it instantly and took it home. It is very similar in colour to the Nato, and I prefer the darker colour to the original lighter brown leather strap that came with the watch. The comparison pic should capture the difference pretty good.
> 
> I will leave it on until I go on holiday Tuesday, and then it could well become my preferred strap for the winter months.
> 
> View attachment 13320019
> View attachment 13320021
> View attachment 13320023
> View attachment 13320025


Looks great John! Enjoy your trip. Hope to see some photos 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf

Have been wearing my 60th more and more as of late. Some fresh shots:



















??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sw

been wearing basically 24/7 since receiving 6 weeks ago :-!


----------



## solesman

gr8sw said:


> been wearing basically 24/7 since receiving 6 weeks ago :-!


That's great first photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

I was at the OB at Berlin‘s big KaDeWe department store on Saturday and quite surprised that they had all three 60th LEs for sale. Yes, even the Speedy


----------



## solesman

Yup. I've been past 5 AD and boutique windows recently and they all had 300 and Railmasters on display.



Sloopjohnb said:


> I was at the OB at Berlin's big KaDeWe department store on Saturday and quite surprised that they had all three 60th LEs for sale. Yes, even the Speedy


----------



## traf

Sounds like they are slowly releasing them to avoid flooding the market while keeping interest high... but why?? To counter flippers? I feel like these should have sold out by now but they keep appearing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

There's quite a few on Chrono24 and mostly priced above MSRP and thats not just the Speedy either. I think they made too many. A run of 1957 of each of the individual models would've been better in my opinion.



traf said:


> Sounds like they are slowly releasing them to avoid flooding the market while keeping interest high... but why?? To counter flippers? I feel like these should have sold out by now but they keep appearing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Maybe from a collector‘s point of view, Dan. I guess they wanted to make these anniversary LEs available to a few more people. They will eventually all sell, and I doubt there will be major discounts.

And personally I don‘t give a toss whether 1956 or 3556 other people on the planet wear the same watch as I do. I am also pretty sure I will never see another one in the wild ... unless I have a few beers with Dan and he doesn‘t wear his PO on that day.


----------



## MFB71

solesman said:


> Finally picked up the grey OEM NATO for the Speedmaster 60th for my 300. Love it. Really matches the dial beautifully. New watch feeling here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ordered a grey NATO thanks Dan 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

What can I say? Guilty as charged!! :-d



MFB71 said:


> Ordered a grey NATO thanks Dan
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Page 5? No way...
Mine is back on the Nato, and I love the watch like on day one. Ten more days and I have had it for a year, and worn it every day.


----------



## robmillersdg

After keeping my trilogy pristine and in the box for a few months, my love for these watches got the better of me so I started wearing them. Each is amazing in its own right, and the Speedmaster has turned out to be the surprise hit of the bunch (even though I loved the Railmaster first).


----------



## Croft360

solesman said:


> So it seems I'm the first owner of a 1957 trilogy watch so I've started this thread to share photos, thoughts and insight into these time pieces.
> 
> A few photos to kick start it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


great watch, great shot


----------



## 5959HH

Wearing my Railmaster LE on a custom 19/18 dark brown alligator strap yesterday and today.


----------



## ttommywatches

For some reason I just assumed that the nato wouldn't look as good as the leather, but your pic just convinced me to give it a shot. Looks great, Sloop!


----------



## Mtnmansa

My Trilogy and then each as a wrist shot


----------



## thepress83

Beautiful pics I love these sets so much.


----------



## richterto

These are beautiful shots. Are the lug-to-lug measurements the same for all 3 of the trilogy? How does the Speedy size and lug-to-lug compare to the regular Speedy Pro?


----------



## carlhaluss

Finally deciding that I really should try my Railmaster on a leather strap, I went to the local Boutique yesterday. Although I had planned to order a bespoke leather strap online, I am a sucker for all things OEM, so thought I would see what Omega could come up with. I also took my leather strap, tan colored, which came included with my 60th Anniversary Seamaster 300. In the end, after trying a few, I was surprised that Omega now has a very vintage looking textured tan strap. I had never seen it before, and I think it works beautifully. Of course, having the vintage buckles in the box, from the NATO and leather straps that come with the Trilogy, makes it a perfect match for the watch. Since it has been a while, thought I would update with a few pics:















This is still my favorite watch, of any present watches, and of any I have ever owned. And I have to admit, at least for now, I do prefer it on the leather strap. Many of you guys' photos convinced me to give it a try, thank you very much! I also love the Seamaster 300 Trilogy, not quite as much as my Railmaster, but it is such a gorgeous watch, one I plan on keeping, and I think it will remain on the bracelet.

This strap is very well done. And, unlike some of the OEM straps, there is not a lot of padding, so it is not too thick, in keeping with it's vintage appeal.

Thanks for looking at my update. The Railmaster of my dreams. I still have to convince myself, at times, that this is not a dream!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

Mtnmansa said:


> My Trilogy and then each as a wrist shot
> View attachment 13557327
> 
> View attachment 13557331
> 
> View attachment 13557333
> 
> View attachment 13557335


That OEM black leather really does look good on the Railmaster. It is another great option, the quality is excellent, and it is fairly thin in keeping with the vintage appeal. All of your wrist shots are excellent. Congrats on the whole special set!
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Ken G

carlhaluss said:


> I was surprised that Omega now has a very vintage looking textured tan strap. I had never seen it before, and I think it works beautifully.


That looks great!  Congratulations! 
Quick question: is that definitely a _new_ offering? Is it possible that it's something from a while back that they still had in stock? Thanks for confirming! 

Well, I've had my RMLE on the bracelet for the past few months after wearing it exclusively on straps during the first 8 months I owned it. I plan to put it back on a strap this weekend, but before doing so, here are a few "bracelet shots" (+ some bonus macros):


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Fantastic pics Ken, thanks for sharing


----------



## Pimmsley

My 60th LE Speedy


----------



## Pimmsley

Ken G said:


> That looks great!  Congratulations!
> Quick question: is that definitely a _new_ offering? Is it possible that it's something from a while back that they still had in stock? Thanks for confirming!
> 
> Well, I've had my RMLE on the bracelet for the past few months after wearing it exclusively on straps during the first 8 months I owned it. I plan to put it back on a strap this weekend, but before doing so, here are a few "bracelet shots" (+ some bonus macros):


Stunning pics and stunning watch, cheers !


----------



## Ken G

Sloopjohnb said:


> Fantastic pics Ken, thanks for sharing





Pimmsley said:


> Stunning pics and stunning watch, cheers !


Thank you, gents! 
Delighted you enjoyed the pictures!


----------



## Sloopjohnb

My pic can't compare but the Seamaster is missing on this page ;-)


----------



## carlhaluss

Ken G said:


> That looks great!  Congratulations!
> Quick question: is that definitely a _new_ offering? Is it possible that it's something from a while back that they still had in stock? Thanks for confirming!
> 
> Well, I've had my RMLE on the bracelet for the past few months after wearing it exclusively on straps during the first 8 months I owned it. I plan to put it back on a strap this weekend, but before doing so, here are a few "bracelet shots" (+ some bonus macros):


Excellent shots, Ken! As you know, it took me ages before I decided to try a leather strap. I was actually going to go back and see where you ordered your's from, as I forgot.

Anyway, the sales associate at the Boutique had never seen, or noticed, this strap before. He brought it out of the drawer along with a few other 19mm straps, including the one which now comes on the FOIS (it used to be darker, now more of a tan). I suppose it's possible it is an older stock, although I can never remember having seen it on any other watches. I'll do a bit more research when I see him next time. What surprised me most about it was how thin it is compared to the other straps, which all seem to have a bit of padding.

It certainly gives the watch an entirely different look, as you and many others have stated before. I think the Railmaster will get even more wear now.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## richterto

Quick question... does the design of the end links of the trilogy bracelets (particularly the Speedmaster) allow the links to hang straight down from the lugs or are they angled outwards? Just trying to get an idea of what to expect since the endlinks of the Professional model jut out and lead to a sub-optimal fit for my wrist.


----------



## JDPNY

> Quick question... does the design of the end links of the trilogy bracelets (particularly the Speedmaster) allow the links to hang straight down from the lugs or are they angled outwards? Just trying to get an idea of what to expect since the endlinks of the Professional model jut out and lead to a sub-optimal fit for my wrist.


Straight down.


----------



## richterto

Has anyone tried to fit the Speedmaster 19mm bracelet onto an FOIS?


----------



## solesman

i read on the Omega forums that someone tried, but it didn't fit.



richterto said:


> Has anyone tried to fit the Speedmaster 19mm bracelet onto an FOIS?


----------



## pinmeuphere

.


----------



## yessir69

If Omega offered these without the fake lume, I'd get one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

well there is always the RM co axial, discontinued in 2010 or so....not new but no „fake lume“


----------



## JDPNY

My lume is not "fake"...


----------



## Mtnmansa

Applied logo


----------



## Mtnmansa

Seamaster on tropic


----------



## Mtnmansa

My Trilogy


----------



## solesman

Definitely not fake haha. Doesn't glow for very long though. I guess its down to a smaller amount being applied to the dial.



JDPNY said:


> My lume is not "fake"...
> 
> View attachment 13598983


----------



## solesman

The tropic straps really suit the 300. Looks a tight squeeze though!!



Mtnmansa said:


> View attachment 13599229
> 
> Seamaster on tropic


----------



## zuiko

It's a superb watch in a daily role. Between the Pulsometer and this I haven't really been wearing any other watch regularly and certainly not for more than a quick try on, for quite some time. Not what I expected when I bought it as a consolation for the fact that no Speedmaster was available to me. It's turned out to be the most wearable of many other watches I have acquired this year. I was iffy about the lume colour at first but now I am neutral about it. Even with the initial doubts the positive features of this watch for me outweighed those doubts by far so I purchased it for these merits. I can only say that it doesn't feel out of place on this style watch. In shaded areas where it is sunny the lume brightness softens the darker tan hue to a lighter yellowish marker if you take note of those sorts of things. But it's lume's (and dials) variable looks are not altogether undesirable things imo. The artifice of the aging is apparent when analysed but it doesn't stick out once you begin using the watch. For some even that might not be enough but I think owners who wear this piece for a short while even understand what I mean.


----------



## zuiko

A few other thoughts on the Seamaster 300 60LE...

The size is perfect. As a lover of diving watches big and small I find this to be spot on. An eternal size that will always remain neither too big nor too small imo. 

The overall style and look capture a genuine vintage vibe. It's done very well. The domed sapphire crystal is a nice touch but the polished O of the inner fixed bezel area is just fantastic. With the dome sapphire it creates a true porthole maritime type look of old. I think Gerald Genta took this as inspiration for the many other porthole style watches he designed. It's on no other diving watch I own and this uniqueness adds to its appeal to me at least. This is even apparent in dark conditions where the polished O and the hands reflect light and allow easy reading of the time. 

Anyhow it's just superb imo.


----------



## JDPNY

> The artifice of the aging is apparent when analysed but it doesn't stick out once you begin using the watch.


Very well said.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Indeed well said, everything in fact from size to loom colour.

It is also my daily wearer and one of my observations is that it is far less blingy than some of the pics suggest. Yes, the top of the lugs and the sidelinks are polished but that doesn't make it too shiny. The 300MC has far more bling through the bezel and PCLs. Amd of course one can tone the look even more down with the leather strap or the Nato. To me it looks best on bracelet or Nato and I change between the two regularly.


----------



## richterto

Happy Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## solesman

Reading these recent posts has made me take my 300 out of hibernation. Hmmmmm.


----------



## JDPNY

It's all good


----------



## Sloopjohnb

solesman said:


> Reading these recent posts has made me take my 300 out of hibernation. Hmmmmm.


Well done Dan. Now the next step is realising that it is much nicer and rarer than a six-digit Sub. b-)


----------



## solesman

Sloopjohnb said:


> Well done Dan. Now the next step is realising that it is much nicer and rarer than a six-digit Sub. b-)


Rarer? I don't think so in this current climate haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

haha, indeed

Want to have another look? :-d


----------



## solesman

Sloopjohnb said:


> haha, indeed
> 
> Want to have another look? :-d
> 
> View attachment 13603051


I took it out of its box earlier and spent a good few minutes taking in all the details. Beautiful watch no doubt. I just think that the contemporary look of the six digit Sub is better suited to me. I'll hang onto the 300 for a while longer until the call for the Sub arrives.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richterto

solesman said:


> I took it out of its box earlier and spent a good few minutes taking in all the details. Beautiful watch no doubt. I just think that the contemporary look of the six digit Sub is better suited to me. I'll hang onto the 300 for a while longer until the call for the Sub arrives.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm actually going in the opposite direction from you. I used to own a SubC with date but sold it after I got my BLNR. They were just too similar to me to justify owning both and the sub wasn't getting wrist time anymore. I'm working on a transaction to pick up the 60th Anniversary Seamaster 300. I loved the look of the 41mm Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial but couldn't deal with the size and thickness. The 39mm case size and more streamlined design LE ticks off the boxes for me.


----------



## gr8sw

haven't really taken this beauty off since it arrived in June... perfect proportions imho ;-)


----------



## solesman

It makes sense flipping the Sub if you picked up the BLNR. Different but similar for sure. Many would argue otherwise however. Such is this "hobby" :-d

I too used to have a Sub but I flipped it back in June. Total regret since then. I had another look at the 300 earlier. Truly a gorgeous watch but it couldn't be a one and only to me. Only the Sub can fulfil that for me.

I agree that the LE trumps the 300MC. For me anyway. Enjoy it when it arrives 



richterto said:


> I'm actually going in the opposite direction from you. I used to own a SubC with date but sold it after I got my BLNR. They were just too similar to me to justify owning both and the sub wasn't getting wrist time anymore. I'm working on a transaction to pick up the 60th Anniversary Seamaster 300. I loved the look of the 41mm Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial but couldn't deal with the size and thickness. The 39mm case size and more streamlined design LE ticks off the boxes for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

gr8sw said:


> haven't really taken this beauty off since it arrived in June... perfect proportions imho ;-)


Looks like a great fit too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Some pics I took today. Railmaster on OEM Omega leather strap:


----------



## solesman

Great shots Carl!



carlhaluss said:


> Some pics I took today. Railmaster on OEM Omega leather strap:


----------



## richterto

Incoming. Currently enjoying it on an OEM NATO strap to re-create my own Bond Spectre look in a svelte and manageable 39mm package.









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Back last summer at a boutique event I popped it on the Spectre strap. Really is a good look and a nice depart from the 300MC look.



richterto said:


> Incoming. Currently enjoying it on an OEM NATO strap to re-create my own Bond Spectre look in a svelte and manageable 39mm package.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

A wrist shot I took last year.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richterto

Is it just my poor observational skills or are all the spring bars that come with the Trilogy watches, the ones installed on the bracelet as well as the spares in the spring bar tool, all the same length? I thought ones for bracelets were supposed to be shorter and ones used for NATO straps were supposed to be longer - at least that's how it is for the moon watch box sets. The trilogy set comes with a NATO and a leather strap but the spring bars all seem the same length to me. Has Omega done away with telling customers they need different length spring bars for NATO straps?


----------



## JDPNY

> Is it just my poor observational skills or are all the spring bars that come with the Trilogy watches, the ones installed on the bracelet as well as the spares in the spring bar tool, all the same length? I thought ones for bracelets were supposed to be shorter and ones used for NATO straps were supposed to be longer - at least that's how it is for the moon watch box sets. The trilogy set comes with a NATO and a leather strap but the spring bars all seem the same length to me. Has Omega done away with telling customers they need different length spring bars for NATO straps?


Same size


----------



## solesman

For anyone still fancying a Speedmaster at MSRP, Ernest Jones in Kingston upon Thames have one in stock.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## solesman

solesman said:


> For anyone still fancying a Speedmaster at MSRP, Ernest Jones in Kingston upon Thames have one in stock.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh and the Omega boutique in regent street have all 3 models available.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

^ Nicely done Carl!


----------



## carlhaluss

Horoticus said:


> ^ Nicely done Carl!


Thanks! I believe this Railmaster will always be my pride and joy.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Beautiful, Carl. I love the RMLE and with a little more WR may well have chosen it over the 300LE


----------



## carlhaluss

Sloopjohnb said:


> Beautiful, Carl. I love the RMLE and with a little more WR may well have chosen it over the 300LE


I can certainly understand why one would choose the 300LE over the Railmaster. Difficult choice indeed! But the Railmaster is the one I have been waiting for all these years, never really expecting it to show up as I hoped and dreamed it would some day! It is truly the watch for me that fits "If I could have only one watch.....".


----------



## carlhaluss

Railmaster again for the second week in a row:



Have a great weekend everyone!
Carl


----------



## solesman

Thats amazing to hear Carl. Does that mean that you had let go of your superb collection? Not seen that Sedna FOIS in a long while.



carlhaluss said:


> I can certainly understand why one would choose the 300LE over the Railmaster. Difficult choice indeed! But the Railmaster is the one I have been waiting for all these years, never really expecting it to show up as I hoped and dreamed it would some day! It is truly the watch for me that fits "If I could have only one watch.....".


----------



## Sloopjohnb

I love the simplicity of the RMLE. On the other hand the dive bezel makes the 300 just a little more sporty, which along with the better WR was the deciding factor BECAUSE it is my only watch. It was a tough decision indeed


----------



## solesman

Sloopjohnb said:


> I love the simplicity of the RMLE. On the other hand the dive bezel makes the 300 just a little more sporty, which along with the better WR was the deciding factor BECAUSE it is my only watch. It was a tough decision indeed


That was my deciding factor when I picked up the 300. I'm so happy to hear you still feel you made a good decision with that purchase 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Yep Dan, still love it like on day one.
When is your Sub due to arrive?


----------



## solesman

Sloopjohnb said:


> Yep Dan, still love it like on day one.
> When is your Sub due to arrive?


I've removed my name from the list. I tried one on again many weeks back in a grey dealer and although a beauty, it didn't give me the heart flutter that I was expecting.

Since then I've finally "got" what the Speedmaster Pro is all about. Currently seeking the best deal on a brand new hesalite and steel case back version. Literally cannot wait to get it.

A Sub is in my future, but it will be a 14060. I tried one last week and the smaller look and slender lugs really hit the spot.

I think that will make the perfect 2 watch collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toni Crouton

carlhaluss said:


>


Looks great!
Such an awesome timepiece 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Sloopjohnb said:


> I love the simplicity of the RMLE. On the other hand the dive bezel makes the 300 just a little more sporty, which along with the better WR was the deciding factor BECAUSE it is my only watch. It was a tough decision indeed


Funny, at first I didn't like the narrow bezel. But, after I saw it a few times, and also realizing it is true to the original, I gained a lot more respect. And being so true to the original. No detail missed on that one!


----------



## carlhaluss

solesman said:


> Thats amazing to hear Carl. Does that mean that you had let go of your superb collection? Not seen that Sedna FOIS in a long while.


Hi Dan,

No, I still have all of my collection. But I have 3 that are most likely going to be sold. Unfortunately, the Sedna FOIS is one of them. It is one of the most beautiful gold watches I have seen, and that is why I bought it. But it taught me (hopefully) not to buy a watch simply because it is beautiful. It gets little wrist time. Of course, because gold demands a much higher price when buying new, it means that one also loses a lot more when selling. If you saw the MSRP and the prices they go for pre-owned, it is quite shocking really. Anyway, no good brooding about it. I have, many times, sold watches at a loss only to replace them with less expensive ones that, in the end, give me greater pleasure.

At this stage, in both my life and my collection, I have reached the point where, thankfully, I really have very little interest in acquiring more watches. I still love looking, though, and researching new ones. Anything I get at this stage, will have to be after I sell another. Not a bad thing at all, I am very fortunate to have a marvelous collection that satisfies me so. And it is also great fun to participate in threads such as this one with you guys!

The Speedy Pro seems like a great idea for you. Often times, I wish that I still owned the model with the plexiglass crystal. Looking forward to hearing how you make out with that one! It took me years to "get" what the Speedy Pro is all about, and when I did I could not wait to get one either.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Sloopjohnb

solesman said:


> I've removed my name from the list. I tried one on again many weeks back in a grey dealer and although a beauty, it didn't give me the heart flutter that I was expecting.
> 
> Since then I've finally "got" what the Speedmaster Pro is all about. Currently seeking the best deal on a brand new hesalite and steel case back version. Literally cannot wait to get it.
> 
> A Sub is in my future, but it will be a 14060. I tried one last week and the smaller look and slender lugs really hit the spot.
> 
> I think that will make the perfect 2 watch collection.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would indeed be a classic and classy two-watch collection, Dan.
I had the Speedy Pro a few years ago. It wore a bit big on my small wrist and I realized that I had bought it more for the history than looks. But I had been wearing a chrono (MK40) for 20 years and was really looking for something with a cleaner dial. So my Speedy left quickly. It is however a great piece and I like seeing it on other people's wrists. Good luck with your hunt, it shouldn't be too difficult.

I also prefer the look of the 14060 over the chunky six-digit models. Problem is that they won't get any cheaper. Maybe you should hunt for that first. The Speedy will always be available at a decent price.



carlhaluss said:


> Funny, at first I didn't like the narrow bezel. But, after I saw it a few times, and also realizing it is true to the original, I gained a lot more respect. And being so true to the original. No detail missed on that one!


Same here with the bezel, Carl. I wasn't impressed at all. I had the 300MC and it took me a while to realize that the wide and slightly overhanging bezel contributed to the hockey puck look on my small wrist. It took Dan's first pics to make me try on the LE and then there was no way back.

I have some days when I wish I would have bought the RMLE but I know myself well enough that I would then be yearning for something a little sportier. Can't have it all, I guess. And buying a second one is absolutely out of the question because I don't want any kind of collection. For me, the 300 is the perfect one watch, like the Sub, EX1, Speedy, PO or AT for many others.


----------



## solesman

I'm sorry to hear that. but totally understand where you are coming from. I've tried that reference on and really is beautiful. So which pieces will you be selling and keeping?

This forum is my favourite little space on the internet. WUS is a great website, but little F20 is where it's at with all my friends I can chat to and catch up with 

Yep I'm thinking it will be a great watch for me. The sapphire reference does nothing for me at all (It was the one I had years before) The hesalite just makes it for me. It's been said a 1000 times, but it adds to the warmth and vintage feel of the watch 



carlhaluss said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> No, I still have all of my collection. But I have 3 that are most likely going to be sold. Unfortunately, the Sedna FOIS is one of them. It is one of the most beautiful gold watches I have seen, and that is why I bought it. But it taught me (hopefully) not to buy a watch simply because it is beautiful. It gets little wrist time. Of course, because gold demands a much higher price when buying new, it means that one also loses a lot more when selling. If you saw the MSRP and the prices they go for pre-owned, it is quite shocking really. Anyway, no good brooding about it. I have, many times, sold watches at a loss only to replace them with less expensive ones that, in the end, give me greater pleasure.
> 
> At this stage, in both my life and my collection, I have reached the point where, thankfully, I really have very little interest in acquiring more watches. I still love looking, though, and researching new ones. Anything I get at this stage, will have to be after I sell another. Not a bad thing at all, I am very fortunate to have a marvelous collection that satisfies me so. And it is also great fun to participate in threads such as this one with you guys!
> 
> The Speedy Pro seems like a great idea for you. Often times, I wish that I still owned the model with the plexiglass crystal. Looking forward to hearing how you make out with that one! It took me years to "get" what the Speedy Pro is all about, and when I did I could not wait to get one either.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


----------



## solesman

I'm glad to hear to agree John  Although it's 42mm I found it wore really nicely. I don't like it on the bracelet which is a good thing as it makes it wear too big for my wrist too. This thing will be on the straps for life. I'll be getting it on leather with deployant clasp I think.

The history became a second thing for me and one that I've now become fascinated by and spent a lot reading up about it.

Shots from the OB last week.

















I hear you regarding the Sub, but I'm not in a rush at all and fancy a change of pace with the Speedy for a while. Plus I need to get off my backside and list the PO and 300 on here first.



Sloopjohnb said:


> That would indeed be a classic and classy two-watch collection, Dan.
> I had the Speedy Pro a few years ago. It wore a bit big on my small wrist and I realized that I had bought it more for the history than looks. But I had been wearing a chrono (MK40) for 20 years and was really looking for something with a cleaner dial. So my Speedy left quickly. It is however a great piece and I like seeing it on other people's wrists. Good luck with your hunt, it shouldn't be too difficult.
> 
> I also prefer the look of the 14060 over the chunky six-digit models. Problem is that they won't get any cheaper. Maybe you should hunt for that first. The Speedy will always be available at a decent price.
> 
> Same here with the bezel, Carl. I wasn't impressed at all. I had the 300MC and it took me a while to realize that the wide and slightly overhanging bezel contributed to the hockey puck look on my small wrist. It took Dan's first pics to make me try on the LE and then there was no way back.
> 
> I have some days when I wish I would have bought the RMLE but I know myself well enough that I would then be yearning for something a little sportier. Can't have it all, I guess. And buying a second one is absolutely out of the question because I don't want any kind of collection. For me, the 300 is the perfect one watch, like the Sub, EX1, Speedy, PO or AT for many others.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

To be honest Dan, that looks just like mine, too big. There seems to to be no curving, the strap goes to down in a straight line at the 6 o‘clock side, and the other side may not be much better. That‘s too big, at least for me.
Had the same with the 300MC on strap.
It is a little bit better with the bracelet because that goes all the way up to the case which leads to at least a slight curve.

My ideal lug to lug would probably be around 44mm. Even the 300LE ist stretching it with 48mm, but it works on bracelet because of the female endlinks and on the Nato as well because that also continues right up to the case. Leather is soso.


----------



## solesman

It's hard to take a decent wrist shot, but it does curve a little. No lug overhang. It is on the upper end of size that I can get wear for sure


----------



## Sloopjohnb

yes indeed, I had no lug overhang either but it just wasn‘t for me. But in the end it must please you and not me. And overall it looks nice, and I would also prefer it on a strap. And as you said, the Speedy looks great on a lot of straps


----------



## solesman

Sloopjohnb said:


> yes indeed, I had no lug overhang either but it just wasn't for me. But in the end it must please you and not me. And overall it looks nice, and I would also prefer it on a strap. And as you said, the Speedy looks great on a lot of straps


That's fair enough. Intensely personal things watches.

Anyway, getting this thread back on track. Here is an old shot I took of my 300 last summer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Great pic Dan, and yes, the whole thing is very personal


----------



## carlhaluss

solesman said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. but totally understand where you are coming from. I've tried that reference on and really is beautiful. So which pieces will you be selling and keeping?
> 
> This forum is my favourite little space on the internet. WUS is a great website, but little F20 is where it's at with all my friends I can chat to and catch up with
> 
> Yep I'm thinking it will be a great watch for me. The sapphire reference does nothing for me at all (It was the one I had years before) The hesalite just makes it for me. It's been said a 1000 times, but it adds to the warmth and vintage feel of the watch


Unfortunately, the Seamaster 300 60th LE will likely be going. It just doesn't get wrist time, with the Railmaster being top of the list for me. And, as I mentioned, the FOIS Sedna. Then one of my Panerai watches, the PAM 720, LE Radiomir with blued hands and plexi crystal. It is a beauty, but I also have the 721 which is identical except that it has the anonymous dial, where the 720 has "Radiomir Panerai" on the dial. They are both LE models, only I got the 720 first thinking that the 721 is no longer available. Guess I should have tried harder, but there it is. Both watches have blued hands and a spare plexi crystal. If they got equal wrist time, I would keep both. But the 721 is the one I prefer.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## yokied

Worrying to see some of you guys thinking about offloading the Seamaster, one even for a 14060. I'm considering both the 14060m and the Seamaster as a good black dial dive all-rounder. I don't like the Rolex at nearly double the price for what is now a very common watch. The Seamaster has a unique look, possibly too unique for some?


----------



## solesman

It's not about uniquness for me. It's more a case of the 300 being too vintage looking and not suiting my lifestyle. The 14060m is a classic looking Sub. What price it is worth is a personal thing. The 300 is a superb watch with a very good movement. If you like the look of 300, then you can't go wrong.



yokied said:


> Worrying to see some of you guys thinking about offloading the Seamaster, one even for a 14060. I'm considering both the 14060m and the Seamaster as a good black dial dive all-rounder. I don't like the Rolex at nearly double the price for what is now a very common watch. The Seamaster has a unique look, possibly too unique for some?


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Yokied, I think that indeed not everyone likes the vintage look. The Speedy is probably the most popular of the three 57 LEs, and quite a lot of people in the WIS crowd like the RM. The 300 is somewhere in-between, I guess. As they are still around you can probably try it on somewhere. But if you say you don‘t like the Rolex for the reasons you stated it wouldn’t really make sense to buy one, right?
P.S. I love my 300 LE for its look and perfect size


----------



## yokied

Fair points gents. I have my doubts about both of them as you can see, but I am considering the 14060 for similar reasons. It is perhaps the ultimate all-rounder: sleek, flexible, classic design with a great low profile whereas the Omega is quite vintage. I have experience with raised, domed crystals like the Omega and they reduce wearability. I like to think I can pull off the Omega all the time, but I'm not sure.


----------



## solesman

yokied said:


> Fair points gents. I have my doubts about both of them as you can see, but I am considering the 14060 for similar reasons. It is perhaps the ultimate all-rounder: sleek, flexible, classic design with a great low profile whereas the Omega is quite vintage. I have experience with raised, domed crystals like the Omega and they reduce wearability. I like to think I can pull off the Omega all the time, but I'm not sure.


I agree the 14060 is a perfect "one watch" I was all for 6 digit reference modern Sub's, but after trying on a 5 digit I'm a convert. Aside from the cost which appears to be an issue, it would probably be a perfect watch for you. Sub prices are only going up so if you ever need to sell you should fair ok with that.

Why do you feel a domed crystal reduces wearability? The 300 wears very well indeed. Fits under cuffs well enough. It is a bit thicker than the Sub though. As John said, head to a boutique as these watches are still available to buy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

solesman said:


> It's not about uniquness for me. It's more a case of the 300 being too vintage looking and not suiting my lifestyle. The 14060m is a classic looking Sub. What price it is worth is a personal thing. The 300 is a superb watch with a very good movement. If you like the look of 300, then you can't go wrong.


Good you mentioned the vintage look of the 300. Two people have asked me when I show them my 300, if it is a new watch. They really liked the watch, but actually wondered if it is vintage. And I actually got one person ask me the same about my Railmaster. These are not people who know a lot about watches. Likely a good commendation to Omega.


----------



## yokied

solesman said:


> I agree the 14060 is a perfect "one watch" ... Why do you feel a domed crystal reduces wearability? The 300 wears very well indeed. Fits under cuffs well enough. It is a bit thicker than the Sub though. As John said, head to a boutique as these watches are still available to buy.


The wearability concern is with the crystal getting banged when wearing short sleeve shirts due to its height. This is subjective too, of course, based on how you wear things and I hope I'm wrong here but I have experienced this with my Rado Captain Cook MkII. Admittedly the Rado is much higher than the Omega and a bit outrageous (it's a dome on top of a box).

I wish these were still available in Australia but our network of OBs and ADs are notoriously bad. Just plain bad. They claim to have sold out of them nearly a year ago (still the odd Railmaster LE floating around apparently) and not to be able to order more. In this case they could be telling the truth but you'll never know.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

That‘s too bad with the lack of availability in Oz. Regarding the wearability: the LE is my only watch and has been on my wrist for 15 months now. Of course it gets the odd knock but I have never had a problem with the domed crystal. It shouldn’t really be a concern for you.


----------



## [email protected]

Would happy to trade my SM300 for your RM, interested? based in brighton


----------



## Contaygious

Best watch, but I want a bigger one!


----------



## solesman

Elaborate please?



Contaygious said:


> Best watch, but I want a bigger one!


----------



## Contaygious

Bigger diameter. My wrists are big so 39 is too small. I want to see a huge dial like racing sized 44!!!!!


----------



## carlhaluss

I am quite excited about this: I sold my FOIS Sedna Gold a couple of days ago, at least have a buyer and just awaiting funds. It really was not getting any wrist time. My bad for buying it just because it is a beautiful watch, but kind of missing the point that it would not get much wear. Even though I tried wearing it a few times with my usual casual clothing, it was just not working for me. As with gold watches - and especially this one - I took quite a hit when I sold it. But I didn't dwell on it, and just thought it's time to move on. I am actually trying to trim down my collection anyway, but still felt I wanted a Speedy. Yesterday, I recalled seeing a 60th Anniversary 1957 Trilogy at the local Boutique. I have no idea where it came from, I thought they sold out long ago. Anyway, I went in to take a close look at it today. I had previously only seen it on another guy's wrist at an Omega event, and didn't pay much attention, as I have my lovely Railmaster and also the Seamaster 300. So, I think I will go in tomorrow and put down a deposit. Here are a few pics I took today:













Like I said, I had previously never really looked closely at one of these, as they were always sold out. So I never realized how beautiful it is. That domed plexiglass really looks the part! I looked at a few other Speedmaster models, but this one really stood out for me. And I didn't realize it has the plexiglass crystal. Anyway, just thought I would share my story with you guys. Funny how it is Basel 2019 and I am excited about a 2017 model!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Go for it, Carl, complete your personal trilogy. The Sedna FOIS looks good but the LE is probably a little more special, and better to wear at any occasion...


----------



## solesman

I second what John said. Sorry about the hit on the FOIS, but soon forgotten when you strap that beauty on your wrist!


----------



## carlhaluss

Sloopjohnb said:


> Go for it, Carl, complete your personal trilogy. The Sedna FOIS looks good but the LE is probably a little more special, and better to wear at any occasion...





solesman said:


> I second what John said. Sorry about the hit on the FOIS, but soon forgotten when you strap that beauty on your wrist!


Thanks, guys! I really appreciate both of you replying. It means a lot to me, having known you both for some time. Funny, isn't it, that regardless of how many "flips" we do, how passionate we are about our "incomings" etc., you would think the emotional side of all our acquisitions would get old. But it never does. Even if I do my own thing all the time without asking for a lot of opinions - which is how I have done things all my life - words of encouragement and support from guys like you always mean a lot to me. And I never take any of that for granted.

Yes, John, the personal Trilogy! I just never thought it would work out like this. Thinking the Railmaster would be the only one. And when the Trilogy was announced in 2017, it was a really bad time for me, and I never dreamed I would have even one of them! If it wasn't for the FOIS Sedna Gold, and the sale of it, I might never have thought of getting the 60th Anniversary Speedmaster. Somehow, this personal Trilogy means way more to me than if I had been able to get the complete set at the beginning. And I wouldn't want the set anyway, with the number printed on the dial.

Anyway, Dan, that's just how this hobby works, isn't it? We just get hit, then get right back up and keep going. Soon as I had that Speedy on my wrist this afternoon, I just began to look at all of this as an even trade!

Well, I am very fortunate. The dilemma of what to do with my FOIS, and indeed how would I ever sell it with it being such a niche market, turned out actually in my favor! And, long story short, a sale to a friend of my in the very same city! This FOIS in Sedna Gold, as a matter of fact, is a very difficult model to sell. I had even contacted a dealer in Montreal and two in the U.S., and none of them would take the watch at basically any price.

So, in more ways than one, this Speedmaster will be a very special watch indeed!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## solesman

carlhaluss said:


> Thanks, guys! I really appreciate both of you replying. It means a lot to me, having known you both for some time. Funny, isn't it, that regardless of how many "flips" we do, how passionate we are about our "incomings" etc., you would think the emotional side of all our acquisitions would get old. But it never does. Even if I do my own thing all the time without asking for a lot of opinions - which is how I have done things all my life - words of encouragement and support from guys like you always mean a lot to me. And I never take any of that for granted.
> 
> Yes, John, the personal Trilogy! I just never thought it would work out like this. Thinking the Railmaster would be the only one. And when the Trilogy was announced in 2017, it was a really bad time for me, and I never dreamed I would have even one of them! If it wasn't for the FOIS Sedna Gold, and the sale of it, I might never have thought of getting the 60th Anniversary Speedmaster. Somehow, this personal Trilogy means way more to me than if I had been able to get the complete set at the beginning. And I wouldn't want the set anyway, with the number printed on the dial.
> 
> Anyway, Dan, that's just how this hobby works, isn't it? We just get hit, then get right back up and keep going. Soon as I had that Speedy on my wrist this afternoon, I just began to look at all of this as an even trade!
> 
> Well, I am very fortunate. The dilemma of what to do with my FOIS, and indeed how would I ever sell it with it being such a niche market, turned out actually in my favor! And, long story short, a sale to a friend of my in the very same city! This FOIS in Sedna Gold, as a matter of fact, is a very difficult model to sell. I had even contacted a dealer in Montreal and two in the U.S., and none of them would take the watch at basically any price.
> 
> So, in more ways than one, this Speedmaster will be a very special watch indeed!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


The people really make F20 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

Carl - Of course we expect beautiful pics of your trifecta once in hand! Start snappin' :-!


----------



## Sloopjohnb

yes, and don‘t forget the leather jacket, Carl!!!


----------



## Titan II

carlhaluss said:


> I am quite excited about this: I sold my FOIS Sedna Gold a couple of days ago, at least have a buyer and just awaiting funds. It really was not getting any wrist time. My bad for buying it just because it is a beautiful watch, but kind of missing the point that it would not get much wear. Even though I tried wearing it a few times with my usual casual clothing, it was just not working for me. As with gold watches - and especially this one - I took quite a hit when I sold it. But I didn't dwell on it, and just thought it's time to move on. I am actually trying to trim down my collection anyway, but still felt I wanted a Speedy. Yesterday, I recalled seeing a 60th Anniversary 1957 Trilogy at the local Boutique. I have no idea where it came from, I thought they sold out long ago. Anyway, I went in to take a close look at it today. I had previously only seen it on another guy's wrist at an Omega event, and didn't pay much attention, as I have my lovely Railmaster and also the Seamaster 300. So, I think I will go in tomorrow and put down a deposit. Here are a few pics I took today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, I had previously never really looked closely at one of these, as they were always sold out. So I never realized how beautiful it is. That domed plexiglass really looks the part! I looked at a few other Speedmaster models, but this one really stood out for me. And I didn't realize it has the plexiglass crystal. Anyway, just thought I would share my story with you guys. Funny how it is Basel 2019 and I am excited about a 2017 model!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


WOW!! How exciting, Carl!! I say GO FOR IT!!

When the three Anniversary Editions were first announced I had designs on selling my Speedy Pro and SM300MC and assembling my own Trilogy.

Because I'm the kind of person who likes to buy new, I knew my goal was a little far fetched. I couldn't afford to buy all three watches at the same time, which meant that they would be sold out long before I could raise the funds to buy each one separately. I, also, wasn't interested in buying the set for the same reason you stated. As a result, I resigned myself to the fact that my dream was just that...a dream.

You were a big inspiration for me when I first discovered WUS. And you were instrumental in me acquiring my two OMEGAs. I remember reading your story about visiting the Vancouver Boutuque and having a great experience picking up your Speedy Pro.

I contacted you and you were very helpful in answering questions and offering guidance. That was much appreciated.

When you got your SM300MC, again I followed in your footsteps. I couldn't be happier with my choices. To this day I still find myself just staring at them on my wrist...in awe, and disbelief. Thank you!!

I'm really happy that you were able to source a new 60th Anniversary Speedy to complete your Trilogy. That's a collection that's going to be very difficult to break up.

And yes, lots of pictures once you get the Speedy...and groups shots as well.

Congrats, Carl!!

René


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Thanks Carl, and well said Rene and Dan: that‘s the beauty of f20 and why I am still here although I have no urge whatsoever to buy another watch.


----------



## solesman

Sloopjohnb said:


> Thanks Carl, and well said Rene and Dan: that's the beauty of f20 and why I am still here although I have no urge whatsoever to buy another watch.


That's really something John. Glad I helped make your mind up with that comparison shot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Horoticus said:


> Carl - Of course we expect beautiful pics of your trifecta once in hand! Start snappin' :-!


Just picked it up this afternoon, and already got a few shots. That is really a big part of the fun! Will post some soon.



Sloopjohnb said:


> yes, and don't forget the leather jacket, Carl!!!


Getting a bit warm here for the old bomber jacket, but eventually there will be a pic with it, of course. I had that jacket longer than any of my watches!



Titan II said:


> WOW!! How exciting, Carl!! I say GO FOR IT!!
> 
> When the three Anniversary Editions were first announced I had designs on selling my Speedy Pro and SM300MC and assembling my own Trilogy.
> 
> Because I'm the kind of person who likes to buy new, I knew my goal was a little far fetched. I couldn't afford to buy all three watches at the same time, which meant that they would be sold out long before I could raise the funds to buy each one separately. I, also, wasn't interested in buying the set for the same reason you stated. As a result, I resigned myself to the fact that my dream was just that...a dream.
> 
> You were a big inspiration for me when I first discovered WUS. And you were instrumental in me acquiring my two OMEGAs. I remember reading your story about visiting the Vancouver Boutuque and having a great experience picking up your Speedy Pro.
> 
> I contacted you and you were very helpful in answering questions and offering guidance. That was much appreciated.
> 
> When you got your SM300MC, again I followed in your footsteps. I couldn't be happier with my choices. To this day I still find myself just staring at them on my wrist...in awe, and disbelief. Thank you!!
> 
> I'm really happy that you were able to source a new 50th Speedy to complete your Trilogy. That's a collection that's going to be very difficult to break up.
> 
> And yes, lots of pictures once you get the Speedy...and groups shots as well.
> 
> Congrats, Carl!!
> 
> René


Thanks very much, René. I sincerely appreciate all your comments and congratulations! Funny thing is, times were a bit tough for me right when the Trilogy was announced in 2017. My heart sank, especially when I saw the Railmaster. But, I told myself, not the end of the world, and I like the new Railmaster as well, so when the time comes to afford it, that is the one I will get.

By the time a year went by, things had changed for me, and the 60th Anniversary Railmaster was still available, they had one at the Boutique! So, I got that one and was really happy. A few months later, a 60th Anniversary Seamaster 300 was in the display at an AD. I thought I had better grab it. I had my FOIS Sedna Gold, so I figure it would make a kind of Trilogy. As beautiful as the FOIS in Sedna Gold is, somehow it just didn't work with me. By a stroke of luck, a friend contacted me and said he was looking for one, and I sold it to him. Immediately, I thought of the 60th Anniversary Speedy I saw at the Boutique a couple of weeks ago. It was still available, and I had the bucks, so I decided to go for it! Amazing to think that two years ago I didn't think I would even get the Railmaster, now I have the complete set. Sorry to ramble on.

I keep forgetting you are just across the water in North Van. I will send you a PM, and it would be great to get together and swap our stories and experiences. Glad to hear you are still so happy with your SM300MC!

Cheers,
Carl



Sloopjohnb said:


> Thanks Carl, and well said Rene and Dan: that's the beauty of f20 and why I am still here although I have no urge whatsoever to buy another watch.


I am still stunned at how this all worked out! Feeling that I am one very lucky guy. This Speedy is so perfect for me. Now, I am really done buying watches for a long time. I still have to sell some in my collection, not to fund another, but just to enjoy what I have. These are my 3 Omega watches. Even if they were the only watches I own, I think they would cover every occasion for me.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## MHe225

Congratulations, Carl - can't wait for the pics.

I have shown my Trilogy before - none of them a 60th Anniversary model. 
Those personal trilogies are way more meaningful and special than the box-sets. 
Enjoy yours.

I have to second the sentiments about the quality of some people here on f20 and a few other corners of WUS
The support I got here when going through the darkest period of my life ..... there are no words to express my gratitude.
Thank you - you know who you are.


----------



## carlhaluss

MHe225 said:


> Congratulations, Carl - can't wait for the pics.
> 
> I have shown my Trilogy before - none of them a 60th Anniversary model.
> Those personal trilogies are way more meaningful and special than the box-sets.
> Enjoy yours.
> 
> I have to second the sentiments about the quality of some people here on f20 and a few other corners of WUS
> The support I got here when going through the darkest period of my life ..... there are no words to express my gratitude.
> Thank you - you know who you are.


Thanks for the congrats, and sharing all of your sentiments with me. I was mentioning today, when I was at the Omega Boutique picking up the Speedmaster, that the Omega Forum on WUS is a collection of some of the finest people I know on the forums.

The folks at the Boutique are a fine bunch as well. Especially my good friend Jorge. I was there for over 4 hours today, not just picking up the watch, but visiting. I am so grateful to them as well. Funny, though, I find getting a new watch, especially this one today, quite emotional. In a good way, of course, feeling like the luckiest guy on earth! Anyway, gonna post a few pics, then maybe do a review tomorrow. With a Trilogy shot!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

Well, I got my Speedy this afternoon! It was kind of a coincidence, because the guy who was wearing the first Trilogy model Speedy that I ever saw, happened to be there as well. It wasn't until yesterday that I got to examine it thoroughly, and by the time I got home had made my mind up.

Anyway, a few shots I took on the way home this evening:









Thanks to you guys for helping to make this such a Hell of a great experience for me!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## solesman

As usual, you've managed to take some superb photos and accompany it with some thoroughly enjoyable text. I feel like I was at the boutique too 

The Speedy looks superb. The hesalite really makes this watch! I know that you're a braceletr kind of chap, but I hope in due course to see some shots wearing the grey OEM NATO. Enjoy in great health my friend and Submariner who? :-d



carlhaluss said:


> Well, I got my Speedy this afternoon! It was kind of a coincidence, because the guy who was wearing the first Trilogy model Speedy that I ever saw, happened to be there as well. It wasn't until yesterday that I got to examine it thoroughly, and by the time I got home had made my mind up.
> 
> Anyway, a few shots I took on the way home this evening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to you guys for helping to make this such a Hell of a great experience for me!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Congrats Carl, it looks superb on you. Looking forward to pics of all three. It is funny how I like a Speedy on other people‘s wrists, just not on mine. 

You are right, the three would easily cover all bases, especially if you decide to mix it up a little with one on bracelet, one on leather and one on Nato.


----------



## Horoticus

Nicely done Carl! Too bad I can only 'like' your post once. ;-)


----------



## carlhaluss

solesman said:


> As usual, you've managed to take some superb photos and accompany it with some thoroughly enjoyable text. I feel like I was at the boutique too
> 
> The Speedy looks superb. The hesalite really makes this watch! I know that you're a braceletr kind of chap, but I hope in due course to see some shots wearing the grey OEM NATO. Enjoy in great health my friend and Submariner who? :-d


Thanks again, Dan.

Submariner?! What Submariner? :think: Ha! Yesterday was the first in the 17 days since I got the Sub that I didn't wear it. I wore the 60th Anniversary Seamaster when I went to pick up the Speedy. I know the day will come again soon, though, when I get a craving for the Sub.

I am kind of getting more and more away from the bracelets, and have actually worn the Railmaster and the Seamaster on leather. But the Speedy has the most beautiful one of all IMO. It's a very rich kind of cocoa brown. My friend who I saw yesterday at the Boutique wears his on that strap all the time, and it really looks great. That will be my next venture!

This is the Seamaster, actually on the tan leather strap that is supplied with the Railmaster. I put the bracelet back on, just because I felt being a diver it should have ss or rubber. I have no idea why I did that, though, as I don't dive! :-s:



I don't think I will ever take this leather strap off the Railmaster, though:



There is such versatility with all the straps that Omega supplies with these watches, and then always the option of bespoke, the possibilities are endless!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

Sloopjohnb said:


> Congrats Carl, it looks superb on you. Looking forward to pics of all three. It is funny how I like a Speedy on other people's wrists, just not on mine.
> 
> Thanks, John.
> 
> You are right, the three would easily cover all bases, especially if you decide to mix it up a little with one on bracelet, one on leather and one on Nato.


Thanks, John. The Speedy was the last one I thought I would like. It is almost as though the dial and faux patina hands and markers are lighter than on the other two. Possibly because of the plexi crystal, I don't know. Overall it seems to give the effect of an even more vintage look.

Definitely, will have to take a photo of the three together.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

Horoticus said:


> Nicely done Carl! Too bad I can only 'like' your post once. ;-)


Thank you! I give a lot of credit to the domed plexiglass crystal on this one. It seems to make it so easy to get good photos!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

solesman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That NATO looks stunning on the Seamaster! Glad you decided to keep that one. At first, I thought the Railmaster was my favorite. Well, it still is, but I have grown so fond of the Seamaster now. I can't think why I even contemplated selling it at one point!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

Sloopjohnb said:


> yes, and don't forget the leather jacket, Carl!!!


Could never forget the old bomber jacket. Had that since 1997. I'm always a bit sad when Spring comes around, because I know it won't get worn until next Fall. Still, this is a special occasion!



Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Looks great Carl, and thanks for the pic.

The tan leather strap on your SM is actually the one supplied with it. The RM leather strap is black. And yes, the brown one with the Speedy is gorgeous. I bought it for my SM but find it a bit too thin. Wore it for a day earlier in the week. These days I really only use the bracelet and the dark brown Nato.


----------



## carlhaluss

Sloopjohnb said:


> Looks great Carl, and thanks for the pic.
> 
> The tan leather strap on your SM is actually the one supplied with it. The RM leather strap is black. And yes, the brown one with the Speedy is gorgeous. I bought it for my SM but find it a bit too thin. Wore it for a day earlier in the week. These days I really only use the bracelet and the dark brown Nato.


Thanks, John. With so many options, I'm easily confused!! At first, I wasn't sure about the thickness, and thought it might be a bit too thin. But after I had it on a while, didn't even notice. Just seems to suit the watch. Maybe later, I will get bold, and try one of the NATO straps as well.


----------



## issey.miyake

Just caught up on the journey Carl - amazing and congratulations on getting to your current state. Omega really hit this set out of the park and if I was in a more favourable financial position I'd be hunting down a trilogy of my own.

I knew once I handled the speedy it was the one for me - the size, hesalite and dial tied in well together and even though I missed out on a pre-owned Railmaster a few months prior I was kind of relieved because if I had bought that I wouldn't have had the funds to pick up the Speedy..

Anyway an obligatory shot of the Speedy since I haven't even posted in this thread before even though I've owned the thing since December!





































Kind Regards,
Gary.


----------



## carlhaluss

issey.miyake said:


> Just caught up on the journey Carl - amazing and congratulations on getting to your current state. Omega really hit this set out of the park and if I was in a more favourable financial position I'd be hunting down a trilogy of my own.
> 
> I knew once I handled the speedy it was the one for me - the size, hesalite and dial tied in well together and even though I missed out on a pre-owned Railmaster a few months prior I was kind of relieved because if I had bought that I wouldn't have had the funds to pick up the Speedy..
> 
> Anyway an obligatory shot of the Speedy since I haven't even posted in this thread before even though I've owned the thing since December!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Gary.


Great shots, Gary. I never even got the chance to see the Speedy until a couple of weeks ago! When I got my Railmaster last year, it was the only one they had at the Boutique. Months later, out at a shopping mall where there is an Omega AD, I saw the Seamaster 300 in the display window. Even though I couldn't really afford it, I made it work, and I haven't seen another for sale since. And it was the first time I ever laid eyes on one. This time, after recently selling a couple of watches, when I saw the Speedy at the Boutique, that was it!

Anyway, keep posting pics from time-to-time.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## SCutshall

Favor to ask...

Any owners of the Seamaster 300 LE with a 6.2 - 6.5 inch wrist, could you post some on-wrist photos for me? It would be most appreciated as I have an opportunity to purchase one pre-owned but am very worried about the L2L on my very flat, boney, 6.5 inch wrist. My usual size is 36mm with L2L's of 46 and lower.

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Erauqs

Love the Speedy reissue in this Trilogy.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

SCutshall said:


> Favor to ask...
> 
> Any owners of the Seamaster 300 LE with a 6.2 - 6.5 inch wrist, could you post some on-wrist photos for me? It would be most appreciated as I have an opportunity to purchase one pre-owned but am very worried about the L2L on my very flat, boney, 6.5 inch wrist. My usual size is 36mm with L2L's of 46 and lower.
> 
> Thank you in advance!!


Here you go. My wrist is 6.2 and it works for me. No lug overhang, actually still some space. 44-46mm L2L would be even better but this is totally fine. And the short endlink of the bracelet also helps. So you should be fine.


----------



## solesman

So happy to see your still loving your 300, John 



Sloopjohnb said:


> Here you go. My wrist 6.2 and it works for me. No lug overhang, actually still some space. 44-46mm L2L would be even better but this is totally fine. And the short endlink of the bracelet also helps. So you should be fine.
> 
> View attachment 14202963
> View attachment 14202965


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Thanks Dan, approaching two years now and love it like on day one. Do you still have yours?


----------



## solesman

Thats great to hear. Mine arrived to it's new owner earlier today.



Sloopjohnb said:


> Thanks Dan, approaching two years now and love it like on day one. Do you still have yours?


----------



## Sloopjohnb

was it the person who started this thread? ;-)


----------



## solesman

Hahaha....No ;-)



Sloopjohnb said:


> was it the person who started this thread? ;-)


----------



## carlhaluss

Bit of a tribute to the 1957 60th Anniversary Trilogy models. When these were released in 2017, I thought that I would never own even one. The Railmaster was a grail for me, so I was a bit disappointed. Nevertheless, my luck changed. A year later, I did get my Railmaster and now, a year after that, I have all three. For some unknown reason, I figure that this afternoon is an appropriate moment to express my appreciation of these amazing pieces.

Being fortunate to have all three, I am now really appreciating each one on it's own merits. The Railmaster was, I thought, always going to be my favorite. It turns out that whichever one of these is on my wrist I feel is my favorite. They all work as an amazing set, yet each one has it's own special beauty.

The Railmaster is a simple, iconic piece with an amazing history, and it was always a favorite. It took me a while to get accustomed to the narrow bezel on the Seamaster 300 - and I only found out recently that it is bi-directional! - now I absolutely love it. At first, the Speedmaster impressed me most by having a manually wound movement and hesalite crystal, now I am simply impressed by all the elements and vintage appeal. I am even glad that I didn't have 30 grand to get the 3 piece boxed set, and am more pleased to have accumulated these on various occasions. I quite honestly think that the extra text "TRILOGY + LE no." on each dial would eventually bug me.







While I have been a huge "flipper" over the years, I can't see this part of my collection going anywhere soon.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## shelfcompact

Guess I've joined the club. At least 1/3 of it. 

Man, it's just gorgeous.
I need to get the bracelet resized so until then I'm wearing it on the included NATO. 
Speaking of which, I was kind of let down by that strap. I was hoping it would be nicer and more akin to the NATO that came with my Speedmaster.


----------



## solesman

Congrats on your Railmaster! Looks great on your wrist.

I peraonlly think the vintage style NATO is much nicer and befitting on these Trilogy watches. I used to wear my 300 exclusively on the grey and brown NATO straps.



shelfcompact said:


> Guess I've joined the club. At least 1/3 of it.
> 
> Man, it's just gorgeous.
> I need to get the bracelet resized so until then I'm wearing it on the included NATO.
> Speaking of which, I was kind of let down by that strap. I was hoping it would be nicer and more akin to the NATO that came with my Speedmaster.


----------



## solesman

Congrats on your Railmaster! Looks great on your wrist.

I personally think the vintage style NATO is much nicer and befitting on these Trilogy watches. I used to wear my 300 exclusively on the grey and brown NATO straps.



shelfcompact said:


> Guess I've joined the club. At least 1/3 of it.
> 
> Man, it's just gorgeous.
> I need to get the bracelet resized so until then I'm wearing it on the included NATO.
> Speaking of which, I was kind of let down by that strap. I was hoping it would be nicer and more akin to the NATO that came with my Speedmaster.


----------



## shelfcompact

solesman said:


> Congrats on your Railmaster! Looks great on your wrist.
> 
> I personally think the vintage style NATO is much nicer and befitting on these Trilogy watches. I used to wear my 300 exclusively on the grey and brown NATO straps.


You know you're right. I spoke to soon because after a couple of days with the polyester NATO (as opposed to the nylon) I've come to like the feel of it.
I don't think I've had a cloth NATO before. So used to standard nylons of various qualities.

I'd like to pick up their other colors now.


----------



## shelfcompact

Sorry to bump this thread again, but I have a question.
Do you think the nato bands from these sets can be ordered from Omega? I like the rounded keepers on them and of course the non-LE versions have squared ones.

If so, does anyone have the part numbers for the grey and dark brown natos?
The beige one is STZ006399 11 JJD


----------



## solesman

shelfcompact said:


> Sorry to bump this thread again, but I have a question.
> Do you think the nato bands from these sets can be ordered from Omega? I like the rounded keepers on them and of course the non-LE versions have squared ones.
> 
> If so, does anyone have the part numbers for the grey and dark brown natos?
> The beige one is STZ006399 11 JJD


Pop into your local Omega boutique. That's where I ordered the grey one that ships with the Speedmaster. The round keepers really make the NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knudsen1971

shelfcompact said:


> Sorry to bump this thread again, but I have a question.
> Do you think the nato bands from these sets can be ordered from Omega? I like the rounded keepers on them and of course the non-LE versions have squared ones.
> 
> If so, does anyone have the part numbers for the grey and dark brown natos?
> The beige one is STZ006399 11 JJD


This is just ref of the buckle, which is common for all 3 versions. The ref of the nato strap itself is on on of the steel loops.
My findings so far:

STZ006826 Trilogy SS bracelet 19mm
STZ006804 - Trilogy SS clasp with microregulation

025STZ006410 11 JJD buckle for vintage Trilogy reeditions straps, 16mm
032CUZ006675 Omega black leather ref. 19mm Omega Speedmaster 300 Trilogy 1957 
032CUZ006676 Omega tan leather ref. 19mm Omega Seamaster 300 Trilogy 1957 
032CUZ006677 Omega brown leather ref. 19mm Omega Railmaster 300 Trilogy 1957

STZ006399 11 JJD buckle for Trilogy NATO, 19mm
50 CWZ006630 IJD Omega NATO brown 19mm
Omega NATO beige 19mm ?
Omega NATO black 19mm ?

Maybe someone can complete this table?


----------



## carlhaluss

shelfcompact said:


> Guess I've joined the club. At least 1/3 of it.
> 
> Man, it's just gorgeous.
> I need to get the bracelet resized so until then I'm wearing it on the included NATO.
> Speaking of which, I was kind of let down by that strap. I was hoping it would be nicer and more akin to the NATO that came with my Speedmaster.


It is a gorgeous watch. And your excellent pics really do it justice.

Congratulations!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

Took a slew off pics of my Seamaster 300 today just for fun:

























Cheers,
Carl


----------



## shelfcompact

Knudsen1971 said:


> This is just ref of the buckle, which is common for all 3 versions. The ref of the nato strap itself is on on of the steel loops.
> My findings so far:
> 
> STZ006826 Trilogy SS bracelet 19mm
> STZ006804 - Trilogy SS clasp with microregulation
> 
> 025STZ006410 11 JJD buckle for vintage Trilogy reeditions straps, 16mm
> 032CUZ006675 Omega black leather ref. 19mm Omega Speedmaster 300 Trilogy 1957
> 032CUZ006676 Omega tan leather ref. 19mm Omega Seamaster 300 Trilogy 1957
> 032CUZ006677 Omega brown leather ref. 19mm Omega Railmaster 300 Trilogy 1957
> 
> STZ006399 11 JJD buckle for Trilogy NATO, 19mm
> 50 CWZ006630 IJD Omega NATO brown 19mm
> Omega NATO beige 19mm ?
> Omega NATO black 19mm ?
> 
> Maybe someone can complete this table?


That's quite the informative first post! Thank you!
I've added the beige NATO strap info to your post and also swapped the brown and black leather straps as the brown was for the Speedmaster and black for the Railmaster.

*Bracelet and Clasp*

STZ006826 Trilogy SS bracelet 19mm
STZ006804 - Trilogy SS clasp with micro-regulation


*Leather Straps*

025STZ006410 11 JJD buckle for vintage Trilogy reeditions straps, 16mm
032CUZ006675 Omega black leather ref. 19mm (Railmaster Trilogy 1957)
032CUZ006676 Omega tan leather ref. 19mm (Seamaster 300 Trilogy 1957)
032CUZ006677 Omega brown leather ref. 19mm (Speedmaster Trilogy 1957)


*NATO Straps*

STZ006399 11 JJD buckle for Trilogy NATO, 19mm
50 CWZ006642 IJD Omega NATO beige 19mm (Railmaster Trilogy 1957)
50 CWZ006630 IJD Omega NATO brown 19mm (Seamaster 300 Trilogy 1957)
*???* Omega NATO black 19mm (Speedmaster Trilogy 1957)




carlhaluss said:


> It is a gorgeous watch. And your excellent pics really do it justice.
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thank you! And your Seamaster 300 is beautiful as well!


----------



## issey.miyake

Real nice photos Carl!

I've been off work so haven't been using the Speedy much but it's still got that special feeling when I put it on.

The sole survivor of my collection.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knudsen1971

shelfcompact said:


> That's quite the informative first post! Thank you!
> I've added the beige NATO strap info to your post and also swapped the brown and black leather straps as the brown was for the Speedmaster and black for the Railmaster.
> 
> *Bracelet and Clasp*
> 
> STZ006826 Trilogy SS bracelet 19mm
> STZ006804 - Trilogy SS clasp with micro-regulation
> 
> 
> *Leather Straps*
> 
> 025STZ006410 11 JJD buckle for vintage Trilogy reeditions straps, 16mm
> 032CUZ006675 Omega black leather ref. 19mm (Railmaster Trilogy 1957)
> 032CUZ006676 Omega tan leather ref. 19mm (Seamaster 300 Trilogy 1957)
> 032CUZ006677 Omega brown leather ref. 19mm (Speedmaster Trilogy 1957)
> 
> 
> *NATO Straps*
> 
> STZ006399 11 JJD buckle for Trilogy NATO, 19mm
> 50 CWZ006642 IJD Omega NATO beige 19mm (Railmaster Trilogy 1957)
> 50 CWZ006630 IJD Omega NATO brown 19mm (Seamaster 300 Trilogy 1957)
> *???* Omega NATO gray 19mm (Speedmaster Trilogy 1957)


Thank you for corrections. I also changed the black nato to gray, which is I believe the correct color of Speedmaster nato.
Here is mine spending the summertime on brown nato:


----------



## carlhaluss

issey.miyake said:


> Real nice photos Carl!
> 
> I've been off work so haven't been using the Speedy much but it's still got that special feeling when I put it on.
> 
> The sole survivor of my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. The Speedy is also one very special watch. Whenever I put that one on my wrist, I think it's the best of the three. But each time I put any of them on, I say the same about that particular one. I think the Speedy is so special to me because of the manually wound movement and the hesalite crystal, though. Just as the original.

Hope the Speedy keeps on being just as enjoyable for you!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## solesman

Old photo of mine on the Speedy NATO.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## issey.miyake

I’ve come across a new Railmaster for sale under RRP. Since selling my AT I’ve been keeping an eye out of a 3 hander!

This was on a short list but ruled out because of availability and also price.

Seems like an opportunity worth jumping on.

Just a question for those who own the Speedy and Railmaster - how do the fit. Almost identical or is the Railmaster slightly thinner?


----------



## Knudsen1971

solesman said:


> Old photo of mine on the Speedy NATO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HI, can you possible give us the refernce number of this grey nato? Is engraved on the back of the right corner loop 
Mine on this one, I think it is a perfect match, unfortunately Omega doesn`t make them....


----------



## solesman

Hi there. I no longer own the watch nor the NATO. If you pop into a boutique and ask them to order the grey NATO that shipped with the Speedmaster 60th anniversary then you'll end up with one like this. Failing that, just ask them to order in the grey version of the brown one that shipped with your Seamaster 300 ;-)



Knudsen1971 said:


> HI, can you possible give us the refernce number of this grey nato? Is engraved on the back of the right corner loop
> Mine on this one, I think it is a perfect match, unfortunately Omega doesn`t make them....
> View attachment 14414249


----------



## Kirkawall

My new baby says hello...









What a stunning piece this is. Perfect partner to my beloved but super-toolish Pelagos...


----------



## solesman

Congrats on your 300. Still a few of these floating around at the AD's and OB's it seems. Enjoy in great health 



Kirkawall said:


> My new baby says hello...
> 
> View attachment 14505589
> 
> 
> What a stunning piece this is. Perfect partner to my beloved but super-toolish Pelagos...


----------



## imagwai

Just picked this up today! Any recommendations on some good quality (yet reasonably priced) 19mm leather straps to go with this?


----------



## iwhelan

Are you gents still seeing any of these models new in boutiques? Also, can anyone share their impressions of the SM bezel action? I read one review that said it wasn't that great.


----------



## issey.miyake

imagwai said:


> Just picked this up today! Any recommendations on some good quality (yet reasonably priced) 19mm leather straps to go with this?
> View attachment 14637065


Congratulations!

Have you tried the one that came with it?

I've kept mine on bracelet for the last 12 months and don't plan on changing it but I've purchased from the below and have been pleased with all but funnily enough I don't use any of them anymore

- Bas & Loakes
- Bulang & Sons
- B&R Bands
- Watch Gecko


----------



## issey.miyake

iwhelan said:


> Are you gents still seeing any of these models new in boutiques? Also, can anyone share their impressions of the SM bezel action? I read one review that said it wasn't that great.


Not here in Australia

The SM bezel is bi directional and it is a little easier to move than the dial on my bothers Sub or the BB58 I borrowed.

Personally it didn't change my mind about the watch I'd still buy one if I had the $$


----------



## imagwai

issey.miyake said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Have you tried the one that came with it?
> 
> I've kept mine on bracelet for the last 12 months and don't plan on changing it but I've purchased from the below and have been pleased with all but funnily enough I don't use any of them anymore
> 
> - Bas & Loakes
> - Bulang & Sons
> - B&R Bands
> - Watch Gecko


Thanks. I like the look of the strap it came with, but it looks a bit delicate and I don't want to ruin it with daily wear. Currently looking at Bulang and Sons as a possibility.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

imagwai said:


> Thanks. I like the look of the strap it came with, but it looks a bit delicate and I don't want to ruin it with daily wear. Currently looking at Bulang and Sons as a possibility.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


B&S have that same look with the vintage stitch near the lugs. I found their steps a little on the soft side almost rubbery which makes it super comfortable but found after a few strap changes the lug width was slightly compressed so you could see the spring bars.


----------



## shadash

I just got this in the mail today from a fellow member of the forum. What a great watch. Proportions are perfect. Just enough polished facets to catch the eye without looking overly "blingy." The aged lume looks great to my eye as well. This is my first Omega with the METAS chronometer movement, so I'm really looking forward to assessing its accuracy as well.

View attachment 14824021


----------



## Titan II

shadash said:


> I just got this in the mail today from a fellow member of the forum. What a great watch. Proportions are perfect. Just enough polished facets to catch the eye without looking overly "blingy." The aged lume looks great to my eye as well. This is my first Omega with the METAS chronometer movement, so I'm really looking forward to assessing its accuracy as well.
> 
> View attachment 14824021


Congratulations!! That's a great pick up.

I think you're going to be very impressed with the accuracy. I don't worry too much about accuracy (unless it's way off, obviously), but I was blown away by the accuracy of my Trilogy Railmaster. It's running at +16 seconds over 16 days. That's about +0.5 spd.

Have fun with your new Trilogy Seamaster!! My Railmaster says hi!!









René


----------



## issey.miyake

Titan II said:


> Congratulations!! That's a great pick up.
> 
> I think you're going to be very impressed with the accuracy. I don't worry too much about accuracy (unless it's way off, obviously), but I was blown away by the accuracy of my Trilogy Railmaster. It's running at +16 seconds over 16 days. That's about +0.5 spd.
> 
> Have fun with your new Trilogy Seamaster!! My Railmaster says hi!!
> 
> View attachment 14824121
> 
> 
> René


Congrats on your RMLE

I've been contemplating this one too - how do you compare it to your speedy?


----------



## iwhelan

These watches are excellent, but I wonder why Omega decided to make them limited editions? Surely there's an ongoing market for something like this. 

Also, has anyone fitted a tapered bracelet (if there is another 19mm Omega bracelet from the back catalog) to any of these watches? I feel like the bracelet was a missed opportunity, and should have been tapered to feel more original. I'm not a fan of the bracelet they've been offering on the Speedmaster Pro either, the straight 20mm one. It's just not right.


----------



## Titan II

issey.miyake said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!! That's a great pick up.
> 
> I think you're going to be very impressed with the accuracy. I don't worry too much about accuracy (unless it's way off, obviously), but I was blown away by the accuracy of my Trilogy Railmaster. It's running at +16 seconds over 16 days. That's about +0.5 spd.
> 
> Have fun with your new Trilogy Seamaster!! My Railmaster says hi!!
> 
> View attachment 14824121
> 
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your RMLE
> 
> I've been contemplating this one too - how do you compare it to your speedy?
Click to expand...

Thank you!!

How does it compare to my Speedy:

Well, I'll begin with the size. I have a 6.5", flat wrist and I think I pull off the Speedmaster pretty well. The Railmaster on the other hand, at 38mm, I think is the perfect size. Even with its straight lugs it just fits so nice. I love my Speedy, but the Railmaster fits me better I think.

View attachment 14845523


The dial on the Railmaster is amazing! I know I'm in the minority, but I like the "faux patina". I don't think of it as "faux patina", I just see it as lume with an orangey tint. That, along with the "tropical" dial and minimalist, vintage script really speaks to me.

The dial on the Speedmaster is obviously more busy...it being a chronograph and all. However, as far as legibility goes, you can't beat the Speedy. At a quick glance it's just so easy to read the time. Even in low light situations the white, stick hands are very prominent on the dial.









In low light the highly faceted and polished hands of the Railmaster do catch the light nicely, and it's quite a sight to see, but the watch has to be moved around in order for the light to hit the hands. That is not the case with the Speedmaster. Those hands are visible from every angle.









While we're speaking of hands, and this is probably my only issue with the Railmaster, is the way the polished centre seconds hand disappears in any light that is not natural. Like the faceted and polished hour and minute hands, the light has to hit the seconds hand just right in order for it to be visible under incandescent light. This was one of the things I actually loved about the watch when I first saw it in the metal...how the seconds hand just disappeared. But after wearing it for a few weeks I find that it's not very functional. However I don't find this to be an issue outdoors under more even, natural light.









I was never a fan of the visual aesthetic of the bracelet on the new Speedmasters, but when I had the bracelet sized and actually got to wear it on my wrist I found the bracelet to be very comfortable. I never learned to love the look of bracelet, but I did get to like it. The comfort factor helps.

The bracelet on the Railmaster, however, is gorgeous and super comfortable. Putting aside the micro adjustable clasp for the moment, I love everything about it...the brushed centre links with polished outer links, the liquid-like fluidity of the links, the flat, squared-off vintage aesthetic, the perfect weight to balance out the head of the watch.

View attachment 14845555


While comfortable, the Speedy's bracelet just can't compete. I understand that the weight of said bracelet is there to counterbalance the head of the heavier watch head, but I think it falls short on all other counts. Also, a micro adjustable clasp on the Speedmaster bracelet would definitely improve the wearing experience.

While it's unfair to compare the 1861 movement of the Speedmaster with the 8806 Master Chronometer movement of the Railmaster I must say that, after a recent service, the Speedy is holding its own at -2 seconds per day. Not bad at all when compared to the +0.787 spd of the highly accurate Co-Axial movement of the Railmaster (+19 seconds over 579 hours).

If forced to have to choose between the two of them I would be truly and honestly stumped. I love each for it's own merits.

Sorry to have rambled on, but I hope this helps giving you some insight into my views on these two watches.

René


----------



## issey.miyake

Titan II said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> How does it compare to my Speedy:
> 
> Well, I'll begin with the size. I have a 6.5", flat wrist and I think I pull off the Speedmaster pretty well. The Railmaster on the other hand, at 38mm, I think is the perfect size. Even with its straight lugs it just fits so nice. I love my Speedy, but the Railmaster fits me better I think.
> 
> View attachment 14845523
> 
> 
> The dial on the Railmaster is amazing! I know I'm in the minority, but I like the "faux patina". I don't think of it as "faux patina", I just see it as lume with an orangey tint. That, along with the "tropical" dial and minimalist, vintage script really speaks to me.
> 
> The dial on the Speedmaster is obviously more busy...it being a chronograph and all. However, as far as legibility goes, you can't beat the Speedy. At a quick glance it's just so easy to read the time. Even in low light situations the white, stick hands are very prominent on the dial.
> 
> View attachment 14845539
> 
> 
> In low light the highly faceted and polished hands of the Railmaster do catch the light nicely, and it's quite a sight to see, but the watch has to be moved around in order for the light to hit the hands. That is not the case with the Speedmaster. Those hands are visible from every angle.
> 
> View attachment 14845529
> 
> 
> While we're speaking of hands, and this is probably my only issue with the Railmaster, is the way the polished centre seconds hand disappears in any light that is not natural. Like the faceted and polished hour and minute hands, the light has to hit the seconds hand just right in order for it to be visible under incandescent light. This was one of the things I actually loved about the watch when I first saw it in the metal...how the seconds hand just disappeared. But after wearing it for a few weeks I find that it's not very functional. However I don't find this to be an issue outdoors under more even, natural light.
> 
> View attachment 14845553
> 
> 
> I was never a fan of the visual aesthetic of the bracelet on the new Speedmasters, but when I had the bracelet sized and actually got to wear it on my wrist I found the bracelet to be very comfortable. I never learned to love the look of bracelet, but I did get to like it. The comfort factor helps.
> 
> The bracelet on the Railmaster, however, is gorgeous and super comfortable. Putting aside the micro adjustable clasp for the moment, I love everything about it...the brushed centre links with polished outer links, the liquid-like fluidity of the links, the flat, squared-off vintage aesthetic, the perfect weight to balance out the head of the watch.
> 
> View attachment 14845555
> 
> 
> While comfortable, the Speedy's bracelet just can't compete. I understand that the weight of said bracelet is there to counterbalance the head of the heavier watch head, but I think it falls short on all other counts. Also, a micro adjustable clasp on the Speedmaster bracelet would definitely improve the wearing experience.
> 
> While it's unfair to compare the 1861 movement of the Speedmaster with the 8806 Master Chronometer movement of the Railmaster I must say that, after a recent service, the Speedy is holding its own at -2 seconds per day. Not bad at all when compared to the +0.787 spd of the highly accurate Co-Axial movement of the Railmaster (+19 seconds over 579 hours).
> 
> If forced to have to choose between the two of them I would be truly and honestly stumped. I love each for it's own merits.
> 
> Sorry to have rambled on, but I hope this helps giving you some insight into my views on these two watches.
> 
> René


Thank you Rene for that detailed feedback - appreciate the time and effort you put into the post.

I previously had a speedy pro and while I loved it the bracelet really let it down (and to a less degree the size was on the bigger side) so I went for the speedy trilogy and for me it's the perfect speedy for almost the identical reasons you enjoy the Railmaster.

I had a choice between the GO and RM - which obviously ended with me getting the GO which I adore but there is one thing it lacks to be an everyday watch, which is a bracelet which is why the RM is coming back into the picture.

I've tried the BB58 to fill in that but I didn't feel it was the right fit for me. I love the speedy especially the fit and feel on wrist and I think the RM will be exactly the same and a perfect pair.

Now just to find one!


----------



## shadash

I'm not sure how to phrase this, because I don't want to cause offense, but a recent post on Fratello did the wrist game or crying shame evaluation of the Speedmaster Trilogy. The author mentioned the fauxtina, size, number of "limited" watches released, and large clasp has possible reasons the Trilogy sells below retail, even though its limited. For me personally, I love the lume, find the clasp not large at all, and love the size (though I have the Seamaster not the Speedmaster, I believe the bracelets are the same.) What explains the market's valuation of these watches then? I'm at a loss, especially as I compare it to the Sub, which I find mundane and overpriced, even at retail. I'm truly curious as to what you all think.


----------



## Pimmsley

issey.miyake said:


> Thank you Rene for that detailed feedback - appreciate the time and effort you put into the post.
> 
> I previously had a speedy pro and while I loved it the bracelet really let it down (and to a less degree the size was on the bigger side) so I went for the speedy trilogy and for me it's the perfect speedy for almost the identical reasons you enjoy the Railmaster.
> 
> I had a choice between the GO and RM - which obviously ended with me getting the GO which I adore but there is one thing it lacks to be an everyday watch, which is a bracelet which is why the RM is coming back into the picture.
> 
> I've tried the BB58 to fill in that but I didn't feel it was the right fit for me. I love the speedy especially the fit and feel on wrist and I think the RM will be exactly the same and a perfect pair.
> 
> Now just to find one!


Trilogy Railmaster is very sexy... love that clean blank bezel and arrow hand set a great deal.
If I didn't have the trilogy speedy arrows, and my OP39 3 hander with a clean blank bezel I would be hunting for one...


----------



## Kubricksmind




----------



## Titan II

shadash said:


> View attachment 14847507
> I'm not sure how to phrase this, because I don't want to cause offense, but a recent post on Fratello did the wrist game or crying shame evaluation of the Speedmaster Trilogy. The author mentioned the fauxtina, size, number of "limited" watches released, and large clasp has possible reasons the Trilogy sells below retail, even though its limited. For me personally, I love the lume, find the clasp not large at all, and love the size (though I have the Seamaster not the Speedmaster, I believe the bracelets are the same.) What explains the market's valuation of these watches then? I'm at a loss, especially as I compare it to the Sub, which I find mundane and overpriced, even at retail. I'm truly curious as to what you all think.


Here's what I think...

First off, if I bought watches according to what other people liked, disliked, or thought, I wouldn't have one watch to my name. There are so many different things to like or dislike about a watch. There is no one watch that is perfect in everyones eyes.

Secondly, the only valuation that plays a part in my decision is whether or not the price of a watch I like is worth shelling out the money to put it on my wrist. I compare watches on their merits and intrinsic value, and nothing else.

I could go on and on about this, but I'll just leave it at that.

Others may have a differing opinion, but that's what I think.

Enjoy your Seamaster 300! It's a beauty!

René


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Horoticus

Titan II said:


> ...if I bought watches according to what other people liked, disliked, or thought, I wouldn't have one watch to my name. There are so many different things to like or dislike about a watch. There is no one watch that is perfect in everyones eyes...the only valuation that plays a part in my decision is whether or not the price of a watch I like is worth shelling out the money to put it on my wrist. I compare watches on their merits and intrinsic value, and nothing else.


Bingo! Buy what you like and let others buy what they like. Everyone is happy. Repeat...:-!


----------



## shadash

That totally makes sense and I agree. I love the watch. And speaking purely selfishly, the undervaluation of the Seamaster greatly benefitted me because I was actually able to get it, and at a reasonable price. Maybe that's enough.



Titan II said:


> Here's what I think...
> 
> First off, if I bought watches according to what other people liked, disliked, or thought, I wouldn't have one watch to my name. There are so many different things to like or dislike about a watch. There is no one watch that is perfect in everyones eyes.
> 
> Secondly, the only valuation that plays a part in my decision is whether or not the price of a watch I like is worth shelling out the money to put it on my wrist. I compare watches on their merits and intrinsic value, and nothing else.
> 
> I could go on and on about this, but I'll just leave it at that.
> 
> Others may have a differing opinion, but that's what I think.
> 
> Enjoy your Seamaster 300! It's a beauty!
> 
> René


----------



## lo_scrivano

Just found this thread...










AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## solesman

Better late than never 



lo_scrivano said:


> Just found this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## issey.miyake

Pimmsley said:


> Trilogy Railmaster is very sexy... love that clean blank bezel and arrow hand set a great deal.
> If I didn't have the trilogy speedy arrows, and my OP39 3 hander with a clean blank bezel I would be hunting for one...


I'm actually deciding between the RMLE and OP39 for my next watch!

I know what I'm getting fit wise with the RM but it's nearly impossible to try on the OP39 in white to see if I would prefer that instead.

Wouldn't mind hearing your thoughts on both!


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## NardinNut

Wearing it a few more times before I post it for sale ......


----------



## lo_scrivano

NardinNut said:


> Wearing it a few more times before I post it for sale ......


Why????

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## NardinNut

lo_scrivano said:


> Why????
> 
> AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


Sold my professional and then will sell this one to consolidate into an Ed White


----------



## Pimmsley

issey.miyake said:


> I'm actually deciding between the RMLE and OP39 for my next watch!
> 
> I know what I'm getting fit wise with the RM but it's nearly impossible to try on the OP39 in white to see if I would prefer that instead.
> 
> Wouldn't mind hearing your thoughts on both!


hey Issey... tough one as they are so visually different, but my thoughts:

I bought the OP39 because I was getting more in to watches in general going to more AD's, looking lots online, and being exposed to more of them here on WUS, had my heart set on the Trilogy Speedy but missed out at the AD (until almost a year later someone passed on their list allocation for one and I happened to walk in to the AD that day, lucky me...) so found myself with funds and a roving eye and that's when this happened:
I saw this one pic, and was almost sent in to a coma, but not quite...









the bracelet, the case shape and case size, the dial, 3,6,9 hour markers and blue pips screamed 70's asthetic to me and I knew I had found my GADA 45th B'day pressie to myself.
so a little feverish, I stummbled in to the Rolex AD, negotiated a 9% off RRP (September 2017 as luck would have it - pre Rolex stock shortage) and the AD even assigned an inbound OP39 DRhodium from the next delivery cube and it was mine, phew...
Once I had the bracelet adjusted for me and got to actually wear it regularily I was even more impressed. The oyster bracelet and watch are so comfy... has three position micro adjust (requires tool) but with my 7" wrist found a suitible compromise that just works without seasonal adjustment.. I also have a 114060 sub and don't miss the further glidelock adjustment it has as the OP really doesn't seem to need it on my wrist YMMV... I really, really like the OP39 in Dark Rhodium and black (my tastes) and the Oyster Perpetual model also appeals to me as I prefer no date and three hands in a GADA

























I understand you are looking at the white OP39, looks amazing I'm sure it will serve you well as an alternative to the RM if you go that way... not sure how to advise you other than to remind you your 60th speedy covers that 50's asthetic that the RM also brings... 
Love my 60th speedy, it's still my favorite chrono, those arrow hands, gosh...









the OP is more industrial looking but dead sexy, not to discount the RM's obvious great looks... as you know I also love the RM, but not more than the OP39 and it's cold heart of darkness industrial design steeliness...it's going have to be your heart and soul or flip of a coin I guess... call it 

Edit: forgot to mention two things, not a huge fan of arabics - negative for me... and the flat saphire (no AR) on the OP - positive for me
I urge you to try and find an OP39 in any colour to try on and see if it works for you fit wise...if you're coming to Melb anytime soon you can try mine on


----------



## Titan II

Pimmsley said:


> issey.miyake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually deciding between the RMLE and OP39 for my next watch!
> 
> I know what I'm getting fit wise with the RM but it's nearly impossible to try on the OP39 in white to see if I would prefer that instead.
> 
> Wouldn't mind hearing your thoughts on both!
> 
> 
> 
> hey Issey... tough one as they are so visually different, but my thoughts:
> 
> I bought the OP39 because I was getting more in to watches in general going to more AD's, looking lots online, and being exposed to more of them here on WUS, had my heart set on the Trilogy Speedy but missed out at the AD (until almost a year later someone passed on their list allocation for one and I happened to walk in to the AD that day, lucky me...) so found myself with funds and a roving eye and that's when this happened:
> I saw this one pic, and was almost sent in to a coma, but not quite...
> 
> View attachment 14859381
> 
> 
> the bracelet, the case shape and case size, the dial, 3,6,9 hour markers and blue pips screamed 70's asthetic to me and I knew I had found my GADA 45th B'day pressie to myself.
> so a little feverish, I stummbled in to the Rolex AD, negotiated a 9% off RRP (September 2017 as luck would have it - pre Rolex stock shortage) and the AD even assigned an inbound OP39 DRhodium from the next delivery cube and it was mine, phew...
> Once I had the bracelet adjusted for me and got to actually wear it regularily I was even more impressed. The oyster bracelet and watch are so comfy... has three position micro adjust (requires tool) but with my 7" wrist found a suitible compromise that just works without seasonal adjustment.. I also have a 114060 sub and don't miss the further glidelock adjustment it has as the OP really doesn't seem to need it on my wrist YMMV... I really, really like the OP39 in Dark Rhodium and black (my tastes) and the Oyster Perpetual model also appeals to me as I prefer no date and three hands in a GADA
> 
> View attachment 14859449
> 
> 
> View attachment 14859459
> 
> 
> View attachment 14859465
> 
> 
> I understand you are looking at the white OP39, looks amazing I'm sure it will serve you well as an alternative to the RM if you go that way... not sure how to advise you other than to remind you your 60th speedy covers that 50's asthetic that the RM also brings...
> Love my 60th speedy, it's still my favorite chrono, those arrow hands, gosh...
> 
> View attachment 14859455
> 
> 
> the OP is more industrial looking but dead sexy, not to discount the RM's obvious great looks... as you know I also love the RM, but not more than the OP39 and it's cold heart of darkness industrial design steeliness...it's going have to be your heart and soul or flip of a coin I guess... call it ?
> 
> Edit: forgot to mention two things, not a huge fan of arabics - negative for me... and the flat saphire (no AR) on the OP - positive for me
> I urge you to try and find an OP39 in any colour to try on and see if it works for you fit wise...if you're coming to Melb anytime soon you can try mine on
Click to expand...

Well thanks a lot!! Why the heck did you have to go and do that??

Seriously though, nice write-up and amazing pictures. You've got me thinking.

René


----------



## Pimmsley

Titan II said:


> Well thanks a lot!! Why the heck did you have to go and do that??
> 
> Seriously though, nice write-up and amazing pictures. You've got me thinking.
> 
> René


Thank you sir !


----------



## lo_scrivano

NardinNut said:


> Sold my professional and then will sell this one to consolidate into an Ed White


It's your call obviously but man I wouldn't make that trade. The SS 321 isn't doing it for me at that price point. I mean you could just buy a vintage 321. Anyway just needed to share my perspective. You do what you gotta do!

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## Pimmsley

lo_scrivano said:


> It's your call obviously but man I wouldn't make that trade. The SS 321 isn't doing it for me at that price point. I mean you could just buy a vintage 321. Anyway just needed to share my perspective. You do what you gotta do!
> 
> AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


I had a crazy 72 hrs of uncertainty following the SS 321 announcement, all sorts of mad schemes were going through my mind and invading my privacy, and I still really like it but I also thinkjng more clearly and at $20K AUD it's not something I'm loosing sleep over, anymore. 
Following the 72 hrs I rediscovered my lust for my Speedy 60th and it's arrow hands and SS bezel


----------



## solesman

Why oh why did I look at your photos?!?! The OP rhodium is gorgeous! FFS!! :-d No date too. Oh Lord!!! The 4th shot is a banger!



Pimmsley said:


> hey Issey... tough one as they are so visually different, but my thoughts:
> 
> I bought the OP39 because I was getting more in to watches in general going to more AD's, looking lots online, and being exposed to more of them here on WUS, had my heart set on the Trilogy Speedy but missed out at the AD (until almost a year later someone passed on their list allocation for one and I happened to walk in to the AD that day, lucky me...) so found myself with funds and a roving eye and that's when this happened:
> I saw this one pic, and was almost sent in to a coma, but not quite...
> 
> View attachment 14859381
> 
> 
> the bracelet, the case shape and case size, the dial, 3,6,9 hour markers and blue pips screamed 70's asthetic to me and I knew I had found my GADA 45th B'day pressie to myself.
> so a little feverish, I stummbled in to the Rolex AD, negotiated a 9% off RRP (September 2017 as luck would have it - pre Rolex stock shortage) and the AD even assigned an inbound OP39 DRhodium from the next delivery cube and it was mine, phew...
> Once I had the bracelet adjusted for me and got to actually wear it regularily I was even more impressed. The oyster bracelet and watch are so comfy... has three position micro adjust (requires tool) but with my 7" wrist found a suitible compromise that just works without seasonal adjustment.. I also have a 114060 sub and don't miss the further glidelock adjustment it has as the OP really doesn't seem to need it on my wrist YMMV... I really, really like the OP39 in Dark Rhodium and black (my tastes) and the Oyster Perpetual model also appeals to me as I prefer no date and three hands in a GADA
> 
> View attachment 14859449
> 
> 
> View attachment 14859459
> 
> 
> View attachment 14859465
> 
> 
> I understand you are looking at the white OP39, looks amazing I'm sure it will serve you well as an alternative to the RM if you go that way... not sure how to advise you other than to remind you your 60th speedy covers that 50's asthetic that the RM also brings...
> Love my 60th speedy, it's still my favorite chrono, those arrow hands, gosh...
> 
> View attachment 14859455
> 
> 
> the OP is more industrial looking but dead sexy, not to discount the RM's obvious great looks... as you know I also love the RM, but not more than the OP39 and it's cold heart of darkness industrial design steeliness...it's going have to be your heart and soul or flip of a coin I guess... call it
> 
> Edit: forgot to mention two things, not a huge fan of arabics - negative for me... and the flat saphire (no AR) on the OP - positive for me
> I urge you to try and find an OP39 in any colour to try on and see if it works for you fit wise...if you're coming to Melb anytime soon you can try mine on


----------



## Pimmsley

solesman said:


> Why oh why did I look at your photos?!?! The OP rhodium is gorgeous! FFS!! :-d No date too. Oh Lord!!! The 4th shot is a banger!


thank you so much fella... Cheers !


----------



## issey.miyake

Pimmsley said:


> hey Issey... tough one as they are so visually different, but my thoughts:
> 
> I bought the OP39 because I was getting more in to watches in general going to more AD's, looking lots online, and being exposed to more of them here on WUS, had my heart set on the Trilogy Speedy but missed out at the AD (until almost a year later someone passed on their list allocation for one and I happened to walk in to the AD that day, lucky me...) so found myself with funds and a roving eye and that's when this happened:
> I saw this one pic, and was almost sent in to a coma, but not quite...
> 
> View attachment 14859381
> 
> 
> the bracelet, the case shape and case size, the dial, 3,6,9 hour markers and blue pips screamed 70's asthetic to me and I knew I had found my GADA 45th B'day pressie to myself.
> so a little feverish, I stummbled in to the Rolex AD, negotiated a 9% off RRP (September 2017 as luck would have it - pre Rolex stock shortage) and the AD even assigned an inbound OP39 DRhodium from the next delivery cube and it was mine, phew...
> Once I had the bracelet adjusted for me and got to actually wear it regularily I was even more impressed. The oyster bracelet and watch are so comfy... has three position micro adjust (requires tool) but with my 7" wrist found a suitible compromise that just works without seasonal adjustment.. I also have a 114060 sub and don't miss the further glidelock adjustment it has as the OP really doesn't seem to need it on my wrist YMMV... I really, really like the OP39 in Dark Rhodium and black (my tastes) and the Oyster Perpetual model also appeals to me as I prefer no date and three hands in a GADA
> 
> View attachment 14859449
> 
> 
> View attachment 14859459
> 
> 
> View attachment 14859465
> 
> 
> I understand you are looking at the white OP39, looks amazing I'm sure it will serve you well as an alternative to the RM if you go that way... not sure how to advise you other than to remind you your 60th speedy covers that 50's asthetic that the RM also brings...
> Love my 60th speedy, it's still my favorite chrono, those arrow hands, gosh...
> 
> View attachment 14859455
> 
> 
> the OP is more industrial looking but dead sexy, not to discount the RM's obvious great looks... as you know I also love the RM, but not more than the OP39 and it's cold heart of darkness industrial design steeliness...it's going have to be your heart and soul or flip of a coin I guess... call it
> 
> Edit: forgot to mention two things, not a huge fan of arabics - negative for me... and the flat saphire (no AR) on the OP - positive for me
> I urge you to try and find an OP39 in any colour to try on and see if it works for you fit wise...if you're coming to Melb anytime soon you can try mine on


Thanks for the feedback - the OP does offer more depth to my collection and without trying one on it is one I cannot rule out.

Lack of micro adjust would be the only downside to the OP but I've ready the some get the clasp from the sub to include this but I cannot recall if there was a difference in finish.

Damn this hobby!!


----------



## shadash

Pimmsley said:


> I had a crazy 72 hrs of uncertainty following the SS 321 announcement, all sorts of mad schemes were going through my mind and invading my privacy, and I still really like it but I also thinkjng more clearly and at $20K AUD it's not something I'm loosing sleep over, anymore.
> Following the 72 hrs I rediscovered my lust for my Speedy 60th and it's arrow hands and SS bezel
> 
> View attachment 14859589


That Speedmaster is FIRE.


----------



## NardinNut

lo_scrivano said:


> It's your call obviously but man I wouldn't make that trade. The SS 321 isn't doing it for me at that price point. I mean you could just buy a vintage 321. Anyway just needed to share my perspective. You do what you gotta do!
> 
> AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


I think it's funny that there's people that are immediately dismissing the Ed white before it's even been released or viewed. How do you know it's not worth the money? You haven't seen one in the flesh. We don't know what it might feel like. The historical significance alone makes me want it. The perfect beauty of it and the movement makes me want it. I'm not deterred by the price one bit. A Daytona at $13k is a great watch, and people are paying almost double that to get one. Would I, no. I'm happy being a patient person waiting for a call. But others want it regardless of the price. This watch collecting hobby and love affair has never been about money. It's about having a watch one enjoys for whatever the reason. I'm a Speedmaster fan and I love the Ed white for what it is. If I buy it and it drops in value, who cares. I'll have a watch I'll enjoy, and likely pass on. If I don't bond with it when I get the call from my AD and see it in person, then I'll pass. Lucky for me, it's my money and my hobby to do what I want with. Lo_scrivano this rant isn't necessarily directed only at you. It comes from all the posts I read on here and TRF of people questioning another members decision to buy or sell a piece. We are in this hobby for our own tastes and desires. No one should be questioned on their decisions. Alright I'm starting to slip off my soap box so I'll step down


----------



## Pimmsley

issey.miyake said:


> Thanks for the feedback - the OP does offer more depth to my collection and without trying one on it is one I cannot rule out.
> 
> Lack of micro adjust would be the only downside to the OP but I've ready the some get the clasp from the sub to include this but I cannot recall if there was a difference in finish.
> 
> Damn this hobby!!


You're welcome ! 
Two points though... don't worry too mutch about diversity in the collection, I would go with what you really want as you only wear one at a time and...
I would be hesitant to put a sub glide due to the blance of the watch head... i think the explorer bracelet clasp is what you want... but again consider the balance  the stock clasp if fine to me
Good luck bloke


----------



## Pimmsley

Good morning... had to wear it today


----------



## issey.miyake

NardinNut said:


> I think it's funny that there's people that are immediately dismissing the Ed white before it's even been released or viewed. How do you know it's not worth the money? You haven't seen one in the flesh. We don't know what it might feel like. The historical significance alone makes me want it. The perfect beauty of it and the movement makes me want it. I'm not deterred by the price one bit. A Daytona at $13k is a great watch, and people are paying almost double that to get one. Would I, no. I'm happy being a patient person waiting for a call. But others want it regardless of the price. This watch collecting hobby and love affair has never been about money. It's about having a watch one enjoys for whatever the reason. I'm a Speedmaster fan and I love the Ed white for what it is. If I buy it and it drops in value, who cares. I'll have a watch I'll enjoy, and likely pass on. If I don't bond with it when I get the call from my AD and see it in person, then I'll pass. Lucky for me, it's my money and my hobby to do what I want with. Lo_scrivano this rant isn't necessarily directed only at you. It comes from all the posts I read on here and TRF of people questioning another members decision to buy or sell a piece. We are in this hobby for our own tastes and desires. No one should be questioned on their decisions. Alright I'm starting to slip off my soap box so I'll step down


Well said mate!

It is our money at the end of the day and if you like it you buy it.

I'd love to own one but the price is out of range for me so I'll admire from afar ...


----------



## issey.miyake

Pimmsley said:


> You're welcome !
> Two points though... don't worry too mutch about diversity in the collection, I would go with what you really want as you only wear one at a time and...
> I would be hesitant to put a sub glide due to the blance of the watch head... i think the explorer bracelet clasp is what you want... but again consider the balance  the stock clasp if fine to me
> Good luck bloke


Ah true it was from the Explorer!

I'm missing a white dial from my collection after selling my AT and Portuguese. Really want the AT back but I sold it too is not contactable anymore 

Anyway here is a pic of my speedy lol


----------



## Pimmsley

issey.miyake said:


> Ah true it was from the Explorer!
> 
> I'm missing a white dial from my collection after selling my AT and Portuguese. Really want the AT back but I sold it too is not contactable anymore
> 
> Anyway here is a pic of my speedy lol


Wow great pic ! Beautiful work IM...

Fair enough, many choices and motives... bummer about the AT...

just like NardinNut just said ' We are in this hobby for our own tastes and desires. No one should be questioned on their decisions. '
Enjoy while you can I would add 

Im enjoying mine today...


----------



## yokied

These truly are beautiful pieces. The case has a lovely shape and dimensions, gorgeous domed sapphire, good geometric and tonal balance across the dials, handset, fauxtina etc, all with a brilliant bracelet. They ooze character, but unfortunately character pieces aren't for everyone. The story of this industry, like many others, is shills steering sheep into about 5 conformist options. So forget Fratello, the dink or any other shill muppets dancing to the tune put in front of them by whichever marketing department wrote today's cheque...

I must have tried on the Seamaster trilogy more than any other watch that I haven't bought. But spring drive has ruined me. I'm hanging out for the mythical wearable spring drive diver.


----------



## lo_scrivano

NardinNut said:


> I think it's funny that there's people that are immediately dismissing the Ed white before it's even been released or viewed. How do you know it's not worth the money? You haven't seen one in the flesh. We don't know what it might feel like. The historical significance alone makes me want it. The perfect beauty of it and the movement makes me want it. I'm not deterred by the price one bit. A Daytona at $13k is a great watch, and people are paying almost double that to get one. Would I, no. I'm happy being a patient person waiting for a call. But others want it regardless of the price. This watch collecting hobby and love affair has never been about money. It's about having a watch one enjoys for whatever the reason. I'm a Speedmaster fan and I love the Ed white for what it is. If I buy it and it drops in value, who cares. I'll have a watch I'll enjoy, and likely pass on. If I don't bond with it when I get the call from my AD and see it in person, then I'll pass. Lucky for me, it's my money and my hobby to do what I want with. Lo_scrivano this rant isn't necessarily directed only at you. It comes from all the posts I read on here and TRF of people questioning another members decision to buy or sell a piece. We are in this hobby for our own tastes and desires. No one should be questioned on their decisions. Alright I'm starting to slip off my soap box so I'll step down


Look what I started! Well as I said in my post (and you don't need anyone's endorsement here) you are entitled to do whatever you want with your money and put it into watches that speak to you. I just have some issues with the watch and many people agree with it. I disagree that you need to physically handle a watch to have that opinion.

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## issey.miyake

Pimmsley said:


> Wow great pic ! Beautiful work IM...
> 
> Fair enough, many choices and motives... bummer about the AT...
> 
> just like NardinNut just said ' We are in this hobby for our own tastes and desires. No one should be questioned on their decisions. '
> Enjoy while you can I would add
> 
> Im enjoying mine today...
> 
> View attachment 14861853


Thank you sir!

If only my clasp looked like that lol..

Just reading through this book my wife just got me - check out what's on the cover..

Still working on the ALS tho


----------



## Pimmsley

issey.miyake said:


> Thank you sir!
> 
> If only my clasp looked like that lol..
> 
> Just reading through this book my wife just got me - check out what's on the cover..
> 
> Still working on the ALS tho


nice book, onya wifey !

Ha ha... us watch geeks are hilarious, I took similar pics with my 60th poster...


----------



## issey.miyake

Pimmsley said:


> nice book, onya wifey !
> 
> Ha ha... us watch geeks are hilarious, I took similar pics with my 60th poster...
> 
> View attachment 14862655
> 
> 
> View attachment 14862657


Where did you score that poster from?

My wife used to pay me out about this hobby now she's an enabler haha.

She's even picked out the watch she wants me to buy for her 40th lol...


----------



## Pimmsley

issey.miyake said:


> Where did you score that poster from?
> 
> My wife used to pay me out about this hobby now she's an enabler haha.
> 
> She's even picked out the watch she wants me to buy for her 40th lol...


That's quite awesome indeed... lol... enjoy sharing that moment 

The poster, erm... about to reveal how deep the rabbit hole goes for me here... I pinched the high res pics of the Omega site and made the posters in MS paint then printed them in A3 on the company colour copier (it's a nice one) in high quality...
I dont have a pic of the finished one's (3× Omega's) but snapped this one of the work in progress... decided to remove the text on the poster of the 60th and go full A3... LOL









I also whipped up this mousepad but it was rejected by the company I was using before printing due to copyright/IP restrictions (even though personal use), so still looking to have it made...









shhhhh... don't tell anyone, it's kinda sad


----------



## Pimmsley

^^^^ wow, thread killer o|

I mean I knew it was embarrassing but... never mind


----------



## UrbaneExplorer

Perfect cure for the quarantine blues. Cheers, gents.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Lovely RM you have there, UrbaneExplorer.
My 300 is slowly approaching 3 years of ownership and I still love it as much as on day one.


----------



## solesman

Wow is it almost 3 years??? It looks so good with a few scratches too John.



Sloopjohnb said:


> View attachment 15095525
> 
> 
> Lovely RM you have there, UrbaneExplorer.
> My 300 is slowly approaching 3 years of ownership and I still love it as much as on day one.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

yep, time flies. It certainly has a few small scratches as I don’t baby it. But there is also normally some grease, dirt or whatever, as I don‘t polish it either every day. All adds to its character, doesn‘t it


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## solesman

It really does. Maybe it was the new look of it that stopped me bonding with mine? When I saw photos of scratched up vintage ones it made my heart sing prior to buying the Trilogy LE.



Sloopjohnb said:


> yep, time flies. It certainly has a few small scratches as I don't baby it. But there is also normally some grease, dirt or whatever, as I don't polish it either every day. All adds to its character, doesn't it


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Yes, it shouldn‘t be too pristine, nor too beaten up. Just a nice used look...


----------



## BradleyHuff

Hey guys. I am new here, but I just wanted to see if you all can clear this up for me. I just received a Seamaster 300 Trilogy from Prestige Time in NY. The watch is beautiful except there was a small spec of a metal shaving underneath the crystal. I took it to a local watch repair shop in Atlanta called Womble Watch. The shop is certified by Omega and Rolex and they were able to open it up, remove the spec and pressure test it. My question is, has this voided my Omega warranty? Thanks.


----------



## solesman

BradleyHuff said:


> Hey guys. I am new here, but I just wanted to see if you all can clear this up for me. I just received a Seamaster 300 Trilogy from Prestige Time in NY. The watch is beautiful except there was a small spec of a metal shaving underneath the crystal. I took it to a local watch repair shop in Atlanta called Womble Watch. The shop is certified by Omega and Rolex and they were able to open it up, remove the spec and pressure test it. My question is, has this voided my Omega warranty? Thanks.


Firstly congratulations on your Seamaster 300. I'm pretty sure that the warranty would be voided, but I'm sure others will chime in. Out of interest, why didn't you visit a local Omega boutique???? Many have an on site watchmaker who would've rectified that in good time.


----------



## BradleyHuff

I guess I should have gone to the Boutique, but I didn't think they have someone onsite. Womble is a certified Omega repair center. I called the boutique to see if this voided my warranty and they said it didn't, but who knows.


----------



## BradleyHuff

solesman said:


> Firstly congratulations on your Seamaster 300. I'm pretty sure that the warranty would be voided, but I'm sure others will chime in. Out of interest, why didn't you visit a local Omega boutique???? Many have an on site watchmaker who would've rectified that in good time.


I guess I should have gone to the Boutique, but I didn't think they have someone onsite. Womble is a certified Omega repair center. I called the boutique to see if this voided my warranty and they said it didn't, but who knows.


----------



## solesman

BradleyHuff said:


> I guess I should have gone to the Boutique, but I didn't think they have someone onsite. Womble is a certified Omega repair center. I called the boutique to see if this voided my warranty and they said it didn't, but who knows.


Ah ok. Well you could call your local Omega service centre just to confirm. Not saying the person you spoke to is wrong, but it sometimes happens so worth a quick cal 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BradleyHuff

solesman said:


> Ah ok. Well you could call your local Omega service centre just to confirm. Not saying the person you spoke to is wrong, but it sometimes happens so worth a quick cal
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. The Atlanta boutique store said they send everything out anyway.


----------



## iwhelan

I wouldn't worry about voiding the warranty over this, especially since the place you brought it to is a certified repair center.


----------



## solesman

Maybe not?






Omega Watchmaker in Atlanta? - Rolex Forums - Rolex Watch Forum


Omega Watchmaker in Atlanta? Ω Omega Discussion Forum



www.rolexforums.com







iwhelan said:


> I wouldn't worry about voiding the warranty over this, especially since the place you brought it to is a certified repair center.


----------



## solesman

BradleyHuff said:


> Thanks. The Atlanta boutique store said they send everything out anyway.


From reading on Prestige time it seems that the warranty you had with them is now voided by letting Womble Watch open it up.


----------



## BradleyHuff

solesman said:


> Maybe not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omega Watchmaker in Atlanta? - Rolex Forums - Rolex Watch Forum
> 
> 
> Omega Watchmaker in Atlanta? Ω Omega Discussion Forum
> 
> 
> 
> www.rolexforums.com


I just called Omega and they said that if the person is certified by Omega, then it shouldn't void the warranty FYI. The guy in Atlanta (Ashley Womble) has been certified by Omega and Rolex for 32 years.


----------



## BradleyHuff

solesman said:


> From reading on Prestige time it seems that the warranty you had with them is now voided by letting Womble Watch open it up.


Oh well, I still have 2 years of Omega warranty left anyway.


----------



## BradleyHuff

Since the watch was made in 2017, do I need to do service at 5 years? Sorry, this is my first high-end watch. Thanks.


----------



## solesman

From the Omega website.

What are the service intervals? 
The service frequency depends on the use of the watch and the environment in which it is worn. The water resistance can, for example be affected by ageing of the gaskets or by an accidental shock. Therefore, we recommend that you have the water resistance checked once a year and a complete service performed every 5 to 8 years. Your OMEGA boutique or authorised service centre will be happy to take care of your watch and answer your questions.



BradleyHuff said:


> Since the watch was made in 2017, do I need to do service at 5 years? Sorry, this is my first high-end watch. Thanks.


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## BradleyHuff

Does anyone have an extra Trilogy watch band link they would be willing to sell?


----------



## BradleyHuff

This might be a dumb question, but why are the "10" and "50" reversed on the Seamaster bezel?


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Because it is a countdown bezel.


----------



## BradleyHuff

If you all had to choose between the 60 anniversary Seamaster 300 and the Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch, which would you go with?


----------



## Titan II

Well, I fell in love with the Speedy Pro Moonwatch about 30 years ago. I didn't get one until about 5.5 years ago, at which time the 60th Anniversary model wasn't available.










If I was faced with that decision today without having had the Moonwatch imprinted on me so long ago, I'd go with the 60th Anniversary.

I just find so many things appealing about the 60th Anniversary Speedy: the smaller, more classic size; the step dial with applied logo; the history of being the first Speedmaster produced, alongside the Seamaster and Railmaster; the flat link, tapering bracelet; the fact that I already have a 60th Anniversary Railmaster; ... just to name a few.










Good luck with your decision. Have fun with it. Best!

René


----------



## BradleyHuff

Thank you for your reply. I purchased the 57 Seamaster at a Boutique and I still have a few days to exchange it. I am considering exchanging for the Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch. I don't have any luxury watches and this would probably be my one and only. Any opinions are appreciated.


----------



## Buddy Dakota

So, has anyone with the Trilogy Railmaster noticed that the Omega logo etched into the crystal is slightly off-center? It's driving me nuts that it's not position straight above the center of the dial, but slightly to the left!


----------



## Titan II

Buddy Dakota said:


> So, has anyone with the Trilogy Railmaster noticed that the Omega logo etched into the crystal is slightly off-center? It's driving me nuts that it's not position straight above the center of the dial, but slightly to the left!


Mine looks fine (see post #549). Even if it wasn't, I'd be fine with that.

Try to enjoy your watch, and don't worry about the etching in the crystal. It's only there to prove the authenticity of the crystal; it's not meant to add anything to the aesthetics of the watch. That's why it's almost invisible.

René


----------



## issey.miyake

Buddy Dakota said:


> So, has anyone with the Trilogy Railmaster noticed that the Omega logo etched into the crystal is slightly off-center? It's driving me nuts that it's not position straight above the center of the dial, but slightly to the left!


The logo on my speedy is not perfectly align to the 12 o clock position and it annoyed me but then I forgave the installer for and now I'm at peace with it lol


----------



## issey.miyake

BradleyHuff said:


> Thank you for your reply. I purchased the 57 Seamaster at a Boutique and I still have a few days to exchange it. I am considering exchanging for the Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch. I don't have any luxury watches and this would probably be my one and only. Any opinions are appreciated.


I realise this post is from 2 months ago but I would stick to the 60th and save up to get the Speedy at a later date.

If you let go of the 60th it'll be a little harder to acquire


----------



## HorologicallyBent

BradleyHuff said:


> Does anyone have an extra Trilogy watch band link they would be willing to sell?


Hello Bradley,
Did anyone reach out to you on this. I fear I'm in the same boat. Bought my Seamaster 1957 Trilogy off of Chrono24, but it's too small to wear at the moment. I'm stuck opening the box a couple days a week just to stare and admire. Not the best honeymoon experience, I must say.
If anyone has "extra" links for this bracelet they'd be willing to sell, please message me as well. Much appreciated.


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Sloopjohnb

More than three years on the wrist now and still the perfect one for me. But I have tired of the bracelet and it has been on the Nato for many weeks now. Love the look


----------



## solesman

Looks killer on the NATO. A real winner. Looking forward to seeing it on the grey soon 



Sloopjohnb said:


> More than three years on the wrist now and still the perfect one for me. But I have tired of the bracelet and it has been on the Nato for many weeks now. Love the look
> 
> View attachment 15529688


----------



## Sloopjohnb

The Nato has arrived but the clasp hasn‘t. Was a bit surprised that they come separate, thought was only done for leather straps.


----------



## solesman

Thats weird. When I bought mine it came as one complete unit. I know the NTTD NATO comes as 2 separate pieces though.



Sloopjohnb said:


> The Nato has arrived but the clasp hasn't. Was a bit surprised that they come separate, thought was only done for leather straps.


----------



## kb.watch

new owner!


----------



## solesman

kb.watch said:


> new owner!


Congratulations!! Enjoy that beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Landed_Alien

I joined the club a few weeks ago. Loving it.


----------



## Landed_Alien

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Titan II

I think this thread needs a bump;










René


----------



## cybercat

Titan II said:


> I think this thread needs a bump;


OK René - a couple of quick snaps of my '57 Railmaster reissue ...


----------



## Titan II

cybercat said:


> OK René - a couple of quick snaps of my '57 Railmaster reissue ...
> 
> View attachment 15620442
> 
> 
> View attachment 15620436


Beautiful shots, Will! Thanks for playing along.

Rene


----------



## Pongster




----------



## Titan II

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15620591


That is a beautiful sight!! What more could you ever ask for...or need?!?!

René


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Mtnmansa

Finally found a strap to replace the bracelet


----------



## Titan II

Mtnmansa said:


> Finally found a strap to replace the bracelet
> 
> View attachment 15643487
> 
> View attachment 15643489


That camel suede strap is perfection on your _Railmaster._ Well done!!

René


----------



## kb.watch

It's really become one of my favorites in my collection


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Titan II

Bringing this thread back again;


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Titan II

I was in love with the aesthetic and history of the _Speedmaster_ since the first time I saw it in a jewellery store window display. About 5 years later, and after visiting the store as often as I could to stare at the watch, I made up my mind that one day I would own an OMEGA _Speedmaster Professional_. Twenty-five years later my dream was realized.

I love my _Speedmaster_, and it has tremendous sentimental value. However, if I was forced to pick just one watch to live the rest of my life with I think I would chose this _'57 Railmaster Reissue;_










The simplicity and elegance of the _Railmaster_ makes it an extremely versatile watch that, dressed up or down, can be worn in any environment or for any occasion.










Previously, when addressing the question of which watch I would choose if I could only choose one, I would always listen to my heart and go with my _Speedmaster_. However, if I go with reason over emotion, the _Railmaster_ would be the logical choice.










Like the _Speedmaster_, the _Railmaster_ is a strap monster. It's all business on it's elegant yet sporty bracelet, but put it on leather and it'll be right at home pretty much anywhere;



















I'm just as fickle as the next watch enthusiast, so I thought I'd share these thoughts about my _Railmaster_ before things change.










Thanks for reading, and have a nice Easter weekend!

René


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## cybercat




----------



## Titan II

cybercat said:


> View attachment 15869126


That's a great shot, Will! I just love seeing your _Railmaster_ on that strap. The small gap between the strap and the lugs adds even more to the vintage vibe...a la James Bond.

René


----------



## cybercat

Thanks René! Think it's almost time to put it on the bracelet now though, already changed the other regular wears. It's 32ºC here today, & HK Observatory says 95% humidity from Tuesday...__ 🥵


----------



## cybercat

Oops, double post!!---


----------



## Titan II

cybercat said:


> Thanks René! Think it's almost time to put it on the bracelet now though, already changed the other regular wears. It's 32ºC here today, & HK Observatory says 95% humidity from Tuesday...__ 🥵


Oooo, that sounds _sticky_!! I think you're right...best to switch to the bracelet and save the strap.

Rene


----------



## Sambation

Guess I joined the club ?


----------



## Titan II

Sambation said:


> Guess I joined the club ?
> View attachment 15952328
> 
> 
> View attachment 15952330


That's a beauty!! Welcome to the club.

René


----------



## Sambation

Put the Seamaster 300 trilogy on the Uncle Seiko Beads of Rice bracelet, cool look IMO


----------



## Sloopjohnb

hm, to be honest I find that bracelet too busy for the SM and its very clean dial. But great if you enjoy it


----------



## Titan II

Sloopjohnb said:


> hm, to be honest I find that bracelet too busy for the SM and its very clean dial. But great if you enjoy it


Actually, come to think if it, you're right, John. I couldn't put my finger on it. I was thinking maybe it was a little on the dressy side, but "busy"...that's it precisely. The bracelet outshines the watch.

René


----------



## Sambation

Sloopjohnb said:


> hm, to be honest I find that bracelet too busy for the SM and its very clean dial. But great if you enjoy it


Come to think of it, you're right. I'll replace it. Thanks.


----------



## Sambation

Liking this combo today


----------



## Titan II

Sambation said:


> Liking this combo today
> 
> View attachment 15983563


YES!! Now that's more like it. The _Trilogy Seamaster 300_ and the _Seamaster 300MC_ look right at home on a nice, rugged, vintage looking leather strap.



















René


----------



## Titan II

Speaking of Trilogies...I'm wearing the _Railmaster_ today;










René


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## samirali

Thoughts on the Omega Trilogy Seamaster being a "B" watch?


----------



## Titan II

samirali said:


> Thoughts on the Omega Trilogy Seamaster being a "B" watch?


No thoughts from me because I haven't watch the video. I refuse to support his channel by viewing his uninformed drivel.

René


----------



## samirali

Titan II said:


> No thoughts from me because I haven't watch the video. I refuse to support his channel by viewing his uninformed drivel.
> 
> René


Amen


----------



## Titan II

_Railmaster_;



















René


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Almost four years now and my only watch, still absolutely perfect and back on the bracelet after several weeks on the Nato.


----------



## Tokyo321

I'm currently thinking of picking up a Seamaster trilogy edition so I've been trying to read all the reviews and threads I can find. 

After reading the almost 600 posts on this thread, I've noticed that a few of the original posters here (including the OP) eventually ended up unloading their trilogy Omegas. I'm curious to know the reason why these guys did not end up keeping their trilogy watches -- was there any particular reason for this (was it the size, particular design, etc.)? Thanks!


----------



## solesman

I started this thread. Reason I moved on my 300? New watches came along that I wanted. Also the inner bezel ring on the 300 grew to annoy me as it's thick and shiny and detracted from the dial. Lastly the 300 case was so shiny!! Now if you look at a CK2913 from back in the day, it's most likely scratched. Which I love. When squeaky clean and shiny I'm not a fan of these watches, but thats just my opinion. Oh and the dial was too light. Make it a few shades darker haha.



Tokyo321 said:


> I'm currently thinking of picking up a Seamaster trilogy edition so I've been trying to read all the reviews and threads I can find.
> 
> After reading the almost 600 posts on this thread, I've noticed that a few of the original posters here (including the OP) eventually ended up unloading their trilogy Omegas. I'm curious to know the reason why these guys did not end up keeping their trilogy watches -- was there any particular reason for this (was it the size, particular design, etc.)? Thanks!


----------



## Tokyo321

solesman said:


> I started this thread. Reason I moved on my 300? New watches came along that I wanted. Also the inner bezel ring on the 300 grew to annoy me as it's thick and shiny and detracted from the dial. Lastly the 300 case was so shiny!! Now if you look at a CK2913 from back in the day, it's most likely scratched. Which I love. When squeaky clean and shiny I'm not a fan of these watches, but thats just my opinion. Oh and the dial was too light. Make it a few shades darker haha.


Appreciate the very candid response, Dan. As I said, I currently have an opportunity to pick up an unworn SM 300 (for a very fair price), but for some reason I find myself having some slight reservations on this one. Initially, I was choosing between getting this or the 2021 SM 300; however, after seeing the 2021 version, I was sure that I didn't like it. Still, I can't seem to make up my mind on the trilogy version. Mind you, I have held the SM trilogy in person several times.

I currently have a self-imposed one-in-one-out rule (too many watches already), so I feel that I really need to like a watch before I get it. I can't seem put my finger on it, but I'm not sure where my hesitation is coming from. I love the Seamaster design and history, and the 1957 reissue is probably the best SM that money can buy right now (at a fair price). Anyway, I still have some time to decide so I will continue to read and sleep a bit more on this before making up my mind. I think I enjoy this "research" phase more anyways compared to actually owning the watch.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Dan has a point with the dial but I find the Trilogy SM less shiny than the 300MC which I also had. I would prefer brushed tops of the lugs but after four years I have a few dings and small scratches there, as well as on the inner bezel ring. As Dan said, the used look tones it down.
There has also been criticism on the fauxtina which together with the faded dial colour is to give it a vintage look. The lugs are rather long and the bracelet which doesn‘t taper and has a rather big clasp has also not gone down well with everyone.

The Trilogy is a great watch for people like me who have a small wrist (16cm). The long lugs still work because of the short endlinks and the narrow bezel adds to the smaller look. The 300MC by comparison looked like a hockey puck on me despite the size difference being only 2mm. I like the clean dial with the minimal writing and the fauxtina as well which gives it a warmer overall look. Getting a leather strap and a Nato on top is also great. I switch a lot between the bracelet and the Nato and have bought a perlon strap as well. For me it is the (nearly) perfect watch.


----------



## solesman

If you already have some reservations that you can't quite put your finger on then by all means take your time. I went through that with several watches that I desperately wanted to love but never could love enough to buy them. Best to move on in that instance. The 2021 300 actually looked better in person to me.

The research is always the most enjoyable part for me. Nowadays it's been replaced by waiting for a phone call which I sense I will never get, but thats a story for another day!

Good luck in your decision process.



Tokyo321 said:


> Appreciate the very candid response, Dan. As I said, I currently have an opportunity to pick up an unworn SM 300 (for a very fair price), but for some reason I find myself having some slight reservations on this one. Initially, I was choosing between getting this or the 2021 SM 300; however, after seeing the 2021 version, I was sure that I didn't like it. Still, I can't seem to make up my mind on the trilogy version. Mind you, I have held the SM trilogy in person several times.
> 
> I currently have a self-imposed one-in-one-out rule (too many watches already), so I feel that I really need to like a watch before I get it. I can't seem put my finger on it, but I'm not sure where my hesitation is coming from. I love the Seamaster design and history, and the 1957 reissue is probably the best SM that money can buy right now (at a fair price). Anyway, I still have some time to decide so I will continue to read and sleep a bit more on this before making up my mind. I think I enjoy this "research" phase more anyways compared to actually owning the watch.


----------



## solesman

The photo that helped me to buy a trilogy 300.


----------



## lo_scrivano

Follow me on Instagram @officine_scrivano


----------



## Tokyo321

Sloopjohnb said:


> The Trilogy is a great watch for people like me who have a small wrist (16cm). The long lugs still work because of the short endlinks and the narrow bezel adds to the smaller look. The 300MC by comparison looked like a hockey puck on me despite the size difference being only 2mm. I like the clean dial with the minimal writing and the fauxtina as well which gives it a warmer overall look. Getting a leather strap and a Nato on top is also great. I switch a lot between the bracelet and the Nato and have bought a perlon strap as well. For me it is the (nearly) perfect watch.


Thanks for the input, Sloopjohn. I actually think the size may be the reason for my hesitation. I have a slightly larger wrist at 18.40cm (7.25 inches) and, for a diver, I feel the SM trilogy might wear a little small. If it were at least 1cm larger, then I don't think size would even be an issue for me.



solesman said:


> If you already have some reservations that you can't quite put your finger on then by all means take your time. I went through that with several watches that I desperately wanted to love but never could love enough to buy them. Best to move on in that instance. The 2021 300 actually looked better in person to me.
> 
> The research is always the most enjoyable part for me. Nowadays it's been replaced by waiting for a phone call which I sense I will never get, but thats a story for another day!
> 
> Good luck in your decision process.


Thanks, Dan. If I were still building my collection, then I wouldn't mind adding the SM into it. As I said, it's a historically significant watch and that alone makes it worth collecting in my book. Anyway, I'm currently still watching all the videos and reading all the threads/reviews written about this watch. The research continues!


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Have you had the Trilogy on your wrist. It is probably on the smaller side for you but the lug to lug is 48mm so it may work. The 300MC doesn‘t have the same history but is a modern version of the SM from 1957. With a wider bezel, 41mm case and 50mm lug to lug it may be more interesting for you. Dan has a pic with both on his wrist somewhere early in this thread.
(I think the first version of the 300MC looks nicer with the closed numerals but I am not a fan of the PCLs - here the Trilogy wins with the polished side links which makes it less shiny).

Enjoy the decision making, it is really the best part of it all.


----------



## Tokyo321

Yes, I've tried it on a couple of times. I think it's at the limit of what I would usually wear as a modern dive watch -- the long lug-to-lug definitely helps. I have an SLA017 (Seiko's 62Mas reissue from 2017) and that is visually much bigger at 39.8mm. I have also tried on the latest Seamaster 2021, but I didn't like it as much as I thought I would. This is actually the reason I started to look at the SM 300 Trilogy again.

I have never tried on the previous 300MC, so that might be something I should do. Perhaps that will be more to my liking, although the PCLs were also an initial turn-off for me. Thanks!


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## dt75

solesman said:


> If you already have some reservations that you can't quite put your finger on then by all means take your time. I went through that with several watches that I desperately wanted to love but never could love enough to buy them. Best to move on in that instance. The 2021 300 actually looked better in person to me.
> 
> The research is always the most enjoyable part for me. Nowadays it's been replaced by waiting for a phone call which I sense I will never get, but thats a story for another day!
> 
> Good luck in your decision process.


I agree on the '21 300. I've had both the 57 trilogy and the master I've had twice. I wanted to love the 57 but just couldn't.

Then yesterday I took a hard look at the '21 300, called my dealer and pulled the trigger.

Head to Head with the gen 1 master, the 21 is the best in my opinion. Everything about it seems like a logical improvement.

And yes, pictures don't do it justice. It's an experience not just something to look at.


----------



## solesman

dt75 said:


> I agree on the '21 300. I've had both the 57 trilogy and the master I've had twice. I wanted to love the 57 but just couldn't.
> 
> Then yesterday I took a hard look at the '21 300, called my dealer and pulled the trigger.
> 
> Head to Head with the gen 1 master, the 21 is the best in my opinion. Everything about it seems like a logical improvement.
> 
> And yes, pictures don't do it justice. It's an experience not just something to look at.


Huge congrats on your incoming 300. I look forward to the pics soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## C.V.

solesman said:


> The Speedy is beautiful if your a chrono fan. It wears nicely and the details are spot on.
> 
> As previously stated, my 300 came with a light brown leather strap and chocolate brown NATO strap.
> 
> The grey NATO that the Speedy comes with is gorgeous!
> 
> A photo I took of the Speedy on my 6.25 inch wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dan.

Do you still have your speedmaster trilogy?

I've been looking at one recently as I really like the design. It speaks to me much more than the others speedmasters and and the closeness to the original version.

I have a 7.25-7.5 inch wrist so I'm not sure how it would wear. I'm in my late 49's so I dont mind a smaller watch. I really like my 39mm AT but they are completely different styles.

What's the watch like to live with? Good points/bad points?

P.s. only just noticed your YouTube page. Great videos!!


----------



## solesman

C.V. said:


> Dan.
> 
> Do you still have your speedmaster trilogy?
> 
> I've been looking at one recently as I really like the design. It speaks to me much more than the others speedmasters and and the closeness to the original version.
> 
> I have a 7.25-7.5 inch wrist so I'm not sure how it would wear. I'm in my late 49's so I dont mind a smaller watch. I really like my 39mm AT but they are completely different styles.
> 
> What's the watch like to live with? Good points/bad points?
> 
> P.s. only just noticed your YouTube page. Great videos!!


Hi there,

I never owned one, merely tried one on during an Omega event and subsequently bought the 300.

The Speedmaster is 38.6mm with the crucial lug to lug measurement of 48mm. So although the actual dial area is slightly smaller it wears bigger.

I would see if you can try on a FOIS at a dealer as it's only slightly larger and will give you a good idea.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C.V.

solesman said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I never owned one, merely tried one on during an Omega event and subsequently bought the 300.
> 
> The Speedmaster is 38.6mm with the crucial lug to lug measurement of 48mm. So although the actual dial area is slightly smaller it wears bigger.
> 
> I would see if you can try on a FOIS at a dealer as it's only slightly larger and will give you a good idea.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry Dan. I must have misread the trilogy post. I'll give that a try with the FOIS.

Many thanks.


----------



## Sambation




----------



## Titan II

_Railmaster;_


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Titan II

Keeping this thread alive;



















René


----------



## Michael123

I'm not sure, if there is a need for the Seamaster 300 1957 60th anniversary ! Any opinions on this ?


----------



## solesman

Michael123 said:


> I'm not sure, if there is a need for the Seamaster 300 1957 60th anniversary ! Any opinions on this ?
> View attachment 16165665


With watches there’s never a need, just a desire haha. Yeah you need the 300 too. Keep the 300MC though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Michael123 said:


> I'm not sure, if there is a need for the Seamaster 300 1957 60th anniversary ! Any opinions on this ?
> View attachment 16165665





solesman said:


> With watches there’s never a need, just a desire haha. Yeah you need the 300 too. Keep the 300MC though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a _Speedmaster_ ...005, a _Seamaster 300MC_, and the _Trilogy Railmaster_. I've often thought about selling the _Speedmaster_ and _Seamaster_ and picking up the "true" Trilogy.

Now, that was only a thought, but if I was 2/3 of the way there I'd be seriously entertaining the idea.

Like Dan, I say go for it...but keep the 300MC.

René


----------



## issey.miyake

Michael123 said:


> I'm not sure, if there is a need for the Seamaster 300 1957 60th anniversary ! Any opinions on this ?


I'd do it only if you found a good pre owned one. They are pretty rare to come by in AU but one did come across my desk a few years back which was offered at just under $8k.


----------



## Brent L. Miller

Michael123 said:


> I'm not sure, if there is a need for the Seamaster 300 1957 60th anniversary ! Any opinions on this ?
> View attachment 16165665


Need is always relative, but with this photo I do think you "need" it!


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> View attachment 16204822
> 
> 
> View attachment 16204823
> 
> 
> René


Man that’s a classy lookin watch, especially on that classy strap!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Man that’s a classy lookin watch, especially on that classy strap!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, pal! I appreciate the compliment.

I changed from the bracelet to this strap because I had to wear a monkey suit to a celebration of life. I thought it might be too dressy for everyday wear, but I don't think it is. I'm enjoying it. That being said, I'm rwdy to change it to the oem black leather that came with it.

René


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## JDPNY




----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## Titan II

Brought the _'57 Railmaster Reissue_ back into the rotation today and moved it back to the oem, black strap from the brown suede Atelier DeGriff strap;



















René


----------



## Titan II

Bringing this thread back to life with my _1957 Railmaster Reissue_;



















René


----------



## Michael123

I have completed my search.


----------



## Daval

Joining the club:


----------



## Watchstreamer

Hello fellow Seamaster trilogy owners. I have my watch for almost 1.5 years now and have always worn it on the bracelet. Recently I noticed that all 4 of the lug tips (the flat squared off end of the lugs) have some sort of rough surface or ‘burr’. I wouldn’t call it a scratch or dent. I wonder if it’s a result of long term use on the bracelet (where there’s is slight room for movement and the bracelet link might come into contact with the lugs), or was it a result of the watchmaker removing the bracelet without care as I sent it in for a service about a year ago as my watch was running slow. Unfortunately I only noticed this burring very recently and OSC claims they are not liable. Anyone notice this burring on their lug tip as well? PS I take very good care of my watch and have never attempted to remove the original bracelet on my own.
Some photos to show what I mean :


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Watchstreamer

Watchstreamer said:


> Hello fellow Seamaster trilogy owners. I have my watch for almost 1.5 years now and have always worn it on the bracelet. Recently I noticed that all 4 of the lug tips (the flat squared off end of the lugs) have some sort of rough surface or ‘burr’. I wouldn’t call it a scratch or dent. I wonder if it’s a result of long term use on the bracelet (where there’s is slight room for movement and the bracelet link might come into contact with the lugs), or was it a result of the watchmaker removing the bracelet without care as I sent it in for a service about a year ago as my watch was running slow. Unfortunately I only noticed this burring very recently and OSC claims they are not liable. Anyone notice this burring on their lug tip as well? PS I take very good care of my watch and have never attempted to remove the original bracelet on my own.
> Some photos to show what I mean :
> View attachment 16459602
> View attachment 16459603
> View attachment 16459604
> View attachment 16459602


So is anyone facing the same as I posted? Thinking if the bracelet is “eating” into the lugs 🤔


----------



## Daval

I've had the 60th ann. speedmaster for + 4 years now and still love it. It doesn't get a lot of wristtime as it is very scratch prone (I know that its part of the charm, but still...) so it still feels a bit 'special' when I do put it on. Even though I have a lot of leather and Nato straps to pair with it, in the end I always go back to the bracelet. I guess this one is really meant to be on a bracelet.

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Titan II

A little early for work this morning so I enjoyed a coffee and played around with photographing my _60th Anniversary Railmaster_;





































René


----------



## Michael123

My Speedmaster 57 on the 321 bracelet.


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Pabb85

Hi all, I just got my speedmaster trilogy edition today, I absolutely love it! It's been sold as "unworn" and for the most part that holds true but I've noticed a few of the bracelet screws are a bit chewed up (no doubt somebody using a slightly incorrect screwdriver). No big deal.

Anyway I've also noticed that the bracelet links are a little bit loose...

















It seems quite exaggerated on these pics, likely because I'm holding it up to the light... but is this normal?

It looks fine on the wrist and the gaps aren't really visible.

















But I'm just wondering if the culprit of whoever chewed up those bracelet link screws may have made that classic mistake of tightening down the screw whilst the link bar hasn't been fully seated in the other end... if so, what would you suggest to fix?

Cheers!
P.

Update: I've just measured each side of the link with the "worst" gap and it's exactly 18.18mm either side, so unlikely to have been pushed into an uneven shape as I worried about. Also find it hard to believe that anybody would make the mistake multiple times across the entire bracelet so for now I'm just going to assume that this is normal. I do understand that bracelets often come with a little "give" for practical reasons but it would still be reassuring to see if others have these tiny gaps...


----------



## Michael123

The Omega Speedmaster 321 bracelet fits the Railmaster and the Speedmaster. The 321 bracelet did not fit the Seamaster.

Does the Steel NTTD mesh bracelet fit the 19mm Seamaster 57 ?


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## moheel

Michael123 said:


> My Speedmaster 57 on the 321 bracelet.


Sorry - @Michael123 I know I'm reviving an old thread but wondering if you did anything special to get the 321 bracelet on the '57 Speedmaster? That looks great! 

Are you using standard end-links? When I called the Omega boutique about this a few months ago they said the 321 bracelet won't fit and that "they had tried." Wondering if they are just uninformed or you did some magic here. Thanks!


----------



## Michael123

moheel said:


> Are you using standard end-links? When I called the Omega boutique about this a few months ago they said the 321 bracelet won't fit and that "they had tried." Wondering if they are just uninformed or you did some magic here. Thanks!


My Speedmaster is this model:








Speedmaster '57 The 1957 Trilogy - 311.10.39.30.01.001 | OMEGA AU®


Discover the Speedmaster Speedmaster '57 The 1957 Trilogy Watch - 311.10.39.30.01.001!




www.omegawatches.com





Omega Boutique did fit the bracelet for me. The only change was a smaller pin 1.5mm compared to 1.8mm. I have the same bracelet fitted on the Railmaster 57. However it did not fit the Seamaster 300 57.


----------



## Titan II

Happy Anniversary to OMEGA's Trilogy Series!! Still going strong after 65 years.🍾🥂




























René


----------



## tbensous

Titan II said:


> Happy Anniversary to OMEGA's Trilogy Series!! Still going strong after 65 years.
> 
> View attachment 16767377
> 
> 
> View attachment 16767378
> 
> 
> View attachment 16767383
> 
> 
> René


I really like this strap on the watch René!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

tbensous said:


> I really like this strap on the watch René!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, Thierry!! I do as well. I really like the oem bracelet, but imho, this watch belongs on a strap.

I bought this strap, along with an oem croc strap in a similar colour, from WUS member carlhaluss when he sold his first _Trilogy Railmaster_. I think it suits the watch perfectly.

Rene


----------



## Buchmann69

Titan II said:


> Happy Anniversary to OMEGA's Trilogy Series!! Still going strong after 65 years.
> 
> View attachment 16767377
> 
> 
> View attachment 16767378
> 
> 
> View attachment 16767383
> 
> 
> René


Stunning combination René!!!


----------



## Titan II

Buchmann69 said:


> Stunning combination René!!!


Thanks Rob!

René


----------



## issey.miyake

Michael123 said:


> My Speedmaster 57 on the 321 bracelet.


that looks awesome!

so technically the 321 bracelet could also fit the RMLE since all the cases are identical?

EDIT: NVM saw your earlier post!


----------



## Michael123

issey.miyake said:


> so technically the 321 bracelet could also fit the RMLE since all the cases are identical?


Yes, the 321 bracelet fits the Railmaster and Speedmaster with a 1.5mm pin.
It does not fit the Seamaster 300 unless you bend the pins.


----------



## issey.miyake

Michael123 said:


> Yes, the 321 bracelet fits the Railmaster and Speedmaster with a 1.5mm pin.
> It does not fit the Seamaster 300 unless you bend the pins.


Thanks for the reply - I saw the bracelet on the SM300 Trilogy and it looks amazing but then also noticed that the pins were bent so probably not a good idea over time

Your watches look amazing on the 321 btw!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Finally pulled the trigger and got the bracelet to suit











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

New strap for my _Railmaster _today;




























René


----------



## cybercat

Snap René ...


----------



## Titan II

Don't see a lot of love for the Trilogy series on WUS. From what I do see, it appears to be mostly _Railmaster_'s.










René


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Titan II said:


> Don't see a lot of love for the Trilogy series on WUS. From what I do see, it appears to be mostly _Railmaster_'s.
> 
> View attachment 16983959
> 
> 
> René


Well Rene, that has to change immediately (although I must admit it only gets around 50% wrist time since I got the Explorer)


----------



## Titan II

Sloopjohnb said:


> Well Rene, that has to change immediately
> 
> View attachment 16986197


Well done, John! That's exactly what I was hoping for. Great pocket shot, btw.

René


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Titan II said:


> Well done, John! Thats exactly what I was hoping for. Great pocket shot, btw.
> 
> René


Thanks Rene, and thank you for keeping this thread alive. Love your pics, and the RM


----------



## Titan II

René


----------

